# Official CDC projections for COVID -- Updated regularly..



## flacaltenn

Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...  

Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY... 

Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...

Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.









						IHME | COVID-19 Projections
					

Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.




					covid19.healthdata.org


----------



## flacaltenn

Sorry..  Didn't quite say that right..  The source is Univ of Washington..  What I meant to say is that their data is ALL COLLECTED and COLLATED thru CDC...  Not some suspect site that somehow KNOWS DAILY all the doctor/hospital reports...


----------



## flacaltenn

BTW -- If you posted a thread on this link before me -- I'd be glad to give you the OP position on the merge..  Just thought it should be with other stickies...  Just PM me and give me your thread link..


----------



## sparky

I know you mean well FCT , like so many here that do, kind hearts all

But you see, i've so little faith in humanity left these days

ergo , the spam i post here....

*Nibblin' on sponge cake
Watchin' the Gov make
All of the biz around me close down
Strummin' my six string ,as they do their thing
Smell those congressional clowns
Tempers beginning to boil

Wasted away again in quarantine again
Searchin' for my N95 mask
Some people claim that China’s to blame
But I know it falls to our task

Don't know the reason
worked all this season
With nothing to show but symptoms of flu
But it's a real beauty
A Corona cutie, how it caught it
I haven't a clue

Wasted away again in quarantine again
Searchin' for my essential pass
Some people claim that them Wuhans are to blame
Now I think, - what a pain in the ass

I love when they flip flop
and claim they’re all on top
just horde supplies and stay the f*ck home
But there’s relief to be rendered
Soon the Fed’s will see tendered
Their phony notes that helps me hang on

Wasted away again in quarantine again
Searchin' for my lost PPE
Some people claim that there’s a Russian to blame
But I know, it's our own damn fault
Yes, and some people claim it’s all some socialist game
And I know it's our own damn fault*

~S~ w/apologies to anyone with hope


----------



## skye

I'm not sure  if this belongs here...please move it if necessary mods 

This not not so much numbers but more treatment......this could be a game changer! 


The Food and Drug Administration issued a limited emergency use authorization of two malaria drugs that have been pushed by President Trump for treating the coronavirus.

In a statement Sunday night, the Health and Human Services Department announced it had received 30 million doses of hydroxychloroquine sulfate and one million doses of chloroquine phosphate. The drugs were donated to the Strategic National Stockpile, a repository of potentially life-saving medical supplies.

The statement said the FDA had issued an emergency use authorization to allow both drugs "to be distributed and prescribed by doctors to hospitalized teen and adult patients with COVID-19, as appropriate, when a clinical trial is not available or feasible."



March 30, 2020  -









						FDA issues emergency approval of anti-malaria drugs to treat coronavirus
					

The Food and Drug Administration issued a limited emergency use authorization of two malaria drugs that have been pushed by President Trump for treating the coronavirus.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## flacaltenn

sparky said:


> I know you mean well FCT , like so many here that do, kind hearts all
> 
> But you see, i've so little faith in humanity left these days
> 
> ergo , the spam i post here....
> 
> *Nibblin' on sponge cake
> Watchin' the Gov make
> All of the biz around me close down
> Strummin' my six string ,as they do their thing
> Smell those congressional clowns
> Tempers beginning to boil
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my N95 mask
> Some people claim that China’s to blame
> But I know it falls to our task
> 
> Don't know the reason
> worked all this season
> With nothing to show but symptoms of flu
> But it's a real beauty
> A Corona cutie, how it caught it
> I haven't a clue
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my essential pass
> Some people claim that them Wuhans are to blame
> Now I think, - what a pain in the ass
> 
> I love when they flip flop
> and claim they’re all on top
> just horde supplies and stay the f*ck home
> But there’s relief to be rendered
> Soon the Fed’s will see tendered
> Their phony notes that helps me hang on
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my lost PPE
> Some people claim that there’s a Russian to blame
> But I know, it's our own damn fault
> Yes, and some people claim it’s all some socialist game
> And I know it's our own damn fault*
> 
> ~S~ w/apologies to anyone with hope



Jimmy Buffet would be fine with that... Actually the best news is -- according to these models, we'll all be going to the 4th of July fireworks and watching baseball in June...


----------



## eagle1462010

Government Response to Coronavirus, COVID-19 | USAGov
					

Learn about what the U.S. government is doing in response to coronavirus (COVID-19).




					www.usa.gov
				




quick links to all government agencies






						News
					

Press releases, statements, speeches, and fact sheets




					www.hhs.gov
				




HHS updates including daily briefings


----------



## flacaltenn

eagle1462010 said:


> Government Response to Coronavirus, COVID-19 | USAGov
> 
> 
> Learn about what the U.S. government is doing in response to coronavirus (COVID-19).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.usa.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick links to all government agencies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> News
> 
> 
> Press releases, statements, speeches, and fact sheets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hhs.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHS updates including daily briefings



Thanks !!!!


----------



## Aletheia4u

FDA Approves Life Saving Covid-19 Treatments Banned By Leftist Governors
					

Alex Jones breaks down the hypocrisy as the FDA approves treatments for covid-19 that were banned by leftist governors.




					banned.video


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Aletheia4u said:


> FDA Approves Life Saving Covid-19 Treatments Banned By Leftist Governors
> 
> 
> Alex Jones breaks down the hypocrisy as the FDA approves treatments for covid-19 that were banned by leftist governors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banned.video


Jesus fvck some people will swallow anything.

Watch the curve grow love:









						What we can learn from the countries winning the coronavirus fight
					

See how coronavirus is spreading around the world — and what lessons we can take from the countries beating the virus.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## Aletheia4u

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDA Approves Life Saving Covid-19 Treatments Banned By Leftist Governors
> 
> 
> Alex Jones breaks down the hypocrisy as the FDA approves treatments for covid-19 that were banned by leftist governors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banned.video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fvck some people will swallow anything.
> 
> Watch the curve grow love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we can learn from the countries winning the coronavirus fight
> 
> 
> See how coronavirus is spreading around the world — and what lessons we can take from the countries beating the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.abc.net.au
Click to expand...










						FDA approves emergency use of malaria pill for COVID-19 treatment
					

The Food and Drug Administration approved the anecdotally promising malaria drug for emergency use to treat hospitalized patients for Covid-19.




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Weatherman2020

flacaltenn said:


> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org


Thanks for the thread.
It just doesn’t add up. We are half way up the curve right now. Grand total in the hospital in the entire state of Virginia right now - 165. It’s not jiving.


----------



## skye

"About face on chloroquine. Nevada governor reverses decision, allows anti-malarial drugs for coronavirus in patients" 


I love when this happens  .... we knew it works, why Nevada Governor didn't want to use it in the first place is anybody's guess...he is a total moron....but the evidence forced him to change his stupid mind....*Hallelujah!!!*











						Nevada governor is allowing chloroquine for coronavirus inpatients, office says
					

Sisolak has 'based every decision he's made on the opinions of medical experts,' says governor's spokesman




					justthenews.com


----------



## eagle1462010

skye said:


> "About face on chloroquine. Nevada governor reverses decision, allows anti-malarial drugs for coronavirus in patients"
> 
> 
> I love when this happens  .... we knew it works, why Nevada Governor didn't want to use it in the first place is anybody's guess...he is a total moron....but the evidence forced him to change his stupid mind....*Hallelujah!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor is allowing chloroquine for coronavirus inpatients, office says
> 
> 
> Sisolak has 'based every decision he's made on the opinions of medical experts,' says governor's spokesman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com


Hate of Trump makes people do VERY STUPID THINGS..........If Trump said breathing is good for you .......they would probably hold their breath til they pass out.









						List: 74 actions taken by Trump to fight virus and bolster economy
					

In less than a week, the Trump administration has greatly expanded the actions it's taken to fight the coronavirus and boost the economy, according to its latest tally of “response efforts.”




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## eagle1462010

Visualizing the History of Pandemics
					

The history of pandemics, from the Antonine Plague to the novel coronavirus (COVID-19) event, ranked by their impact on human life.




					www.visualcapitalist.com


----------



## skye

Now Michigan governor, Gretchen Whitmer, reversed her decision not to use that drug , and is asking Feds for Hydroxychloroquine   also! 

Good.  Better late than never!  












						Gov. Whitmer reverses course on coronavirus drugs, is now asking feds for hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine
					

Gov. Gretchen Whitmer drew fire from some on the right after the Michigan Department of Licensing and Regulatory Affairs (LARA) sent a letter last week...




					www.metrotimes.com


----------



## Marion Morrison

flacaltenn said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you mean well FCT , like so many here that do, kind hearts all
> 
> But you see, i've so little faith in humanity left these days
> 
> ergo , the spam i post here....
> 
> *Nibblin' on sponge cake
> Watchin' the Gov make
> All of the biz around me close down
> Strummin' my six string ,as they do their thing
> Smell those congressional clowns
> Tempers beginning to boil
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my N95 mask
> Some people claim that China’s to blame
> But I know it falls to our task
> 
> Don't know the reason
> worked all this season
> With nothing to show but symptoms of flu
> But it's a real beauty
> A Corona cutie, how it caught it
> I haven't a clue
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my essential pass
> Some people claim that them Wuhans are to blame
> Now I think, - what a pain in the ass
> 
> I love when they flip flop
> and claim they’re all on top
> just horde supplies and stay the f*ck home
> But there’s relief to be rendered
> Soon the Fed’s will see tendered
> Their phony notes that helps me hang on
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my lost PPE
> Some people claim that there’s a Russian to blame
> But I know, it's our own damn fault
> Yes, and some people claim it’s all some socialist game
> And I know it's our own damn fault*
> 
> ~S~ w/apologies to anyone with hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Buffet would be fine with that... Actually the best news is -- according to these models, we'll all be going to the 4th of July fireworks and watching baseball in June...
Click to expand...

We usually buy about $300 worth of triple-report mortars apiece and beer, think that will be affordable this year?


----------



## Marion Morrison

1-2 more weeks and a Depression is guaranteed.


----------



## flacaltenn

Marion Morrison said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you mean well FCT , like so many here that do, kind hearts all
> 
> But you see, i've so little faith in humanity left these days
> 
> ergo , the spam i post here....
> 
> *Nibblin' on sponge cake
> Watchin' the Gov make
> All of the biz around me close down
> Strummin' my six string ,as they do their thing
> Smell those congressional clowns
> Tempers beginning to boil
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my N95 mask
> Some people claim that China’s to blame
> But I know it falls to our task
> 
> Don't know the reason
> worked all this season
> With nothing to show but symptoms of flu
> But it's a real beauty
> A Corona cutie, how it caught it
> I haven't a clue
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my essential pass
> Some people claim that them Wuhans are to blame
> Now I think, - what a pain in the ass
> 
> I love when they flip flop
> and claim they’re all on top
> just horde supplies and stay the f*ck home
> But there’s relief to be rendered
> Soon the Fed’s will see tendered
> Their phony notes that helps me hang on
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my lost PPE
> Some people claim that there’s a Russian to blame
> But I know, it's our own damn fault
> Yes, and some people claim it’s all some socialist game
> And I know it's our own damn fault*
> 
> ~S~ w/apologies to anyone with hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Buffet would be fine with that... Actually the best news is -- according to these models, we'll all be going to the 4th of July fireworks and watching baseball in June...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We usually buy about $300 worth of triple-report mortars apiece and beer, think that will be affordable this year?
Click to expand...


If the factories in China stay open and the breweries are not converted to making rubbing alcohol....


----------



## Marion Morrison

flacaltenn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you mean well FCT , like so many here that do, kind hearts all
> 
> But you see, i've so little faith in humanity left these days
> 
> ergo , the spam i post here....
> 
> *Nibblin' on sponge cake
> Watchin' the Gov make
> All of the biz around me close down
> Strummin' my six string ,as they do their thing
> Smell those congressional clowns
> Tempers beginning to boil
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my N95 mask
> Some people claim that China’s to blame
> But I know it falls to our task
> 
> Don't know the reason
> worked all this season
> With nothing to show but symptoms of flu
> But it's a real beauty
> A Corona cutie, how it caught it
> I haven't a clue
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my essential pass
> Some people claim that them Wuhans are to blame
> Now I think, - what a pain in the ass
> 
> I love when they flip flop
> and claim they’re all on top
> just horde supplies and stay the f*ck home
> But there’s relief to be rendered
> Soon the Fed’s will see tendered
> Their phony notes that helps me hang on
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my lost PPE
> Some people claim that there’s a Russian to blame
> But I know, it's our own damn fault
> Yes, and some people claim it’s all some socialist game
> And I know it's our own damn fault*
> 
> ~S~ w/apologies to anyone with hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Buffet would be fine with that... Actually the best news is -- according to these models, we'll all be going to the 4th of July fireworks and watching baseball in June...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We usually buy about $300 worth of triple-report mortars apiece and beer, think that will be affordable this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the factories in China stay open and the breweries are not converted to making rubbing alcohol....
Click to expand...

I want some bleach.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Weatherman2020 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thread.
> It just doesn’t add up. We are half way up the curve right now. Grand total in the hospital in the entire state of Virginia right now - 165. It’s not jiving.
> View attachment 317519
Click to expand...



But of course, it is a hoax after all.  Pay no attention.


_The Justice Department has quietly asked Congress for the ability to ask chief judges to detain people indefinitely without trial during emergencies — part of a push for new powers that comes as the novel coronavirus spreads throughout the United States._









						DOJ seeks new emergency powers amid coronavirus pandemic
					

One of the requests to Congress would allow the department to petition a judge to indefinitely detain someone during an emergency.




					www.politico.com
				




Although it appears someone up the food chain somewhere is nervous. At least enough to step even harder on your habeas corpus than even Obama did.  Someone had better tell Randy Paul.  Oh, and these powers would not be limited to this event.  You know.  Any "emergency" someone in the aristocracy decides is one would suffice going forward.  So if that holds, there's your new reality, your getting back to normal post this fake pandemic left while we watched everything else go by that led us here.  Might as well relax and enjoy the ride, it's a historical moment for the empire.  Any inflection point in our national death rate curve yet?


----------



## flacaltenn

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thread.
> It just doesn’t add up. We are half way up the curve right now. Grand total in the hospital in the entire state of Virginia right now - 165. It’s not jiving.
> View attachment 317519
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But of course, it is a hoax after all.  Pay no attention.
> 
> 
> _The Justice Department has quietly asked Congress for the ability to ask chief judges to detain people indefinitely without trial during emergencies — part of a push for new powers that comes as the novel coronavirus spreads throughout the United States._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ seeks new emergency powers amid coronavirus pandemic
> 
> 
> One of the requests to Congress would allow the department to petition a judge to indefinitely detain someone during an emergency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it appears someone up the food chain somewhere is nervous. At least enough to step even harder on your habeas corpus than even Obama did.  Someone had better tell Randy Paul.  Oh, and these powers would not be limited to this event.  You know.  Any "emergency" someone in the aristocracy decides is one would suffice going forward.  So if that holds, there's your new reality, your getting back to normal post this fake pandemic left while we watched everything else go by that led us here.  Might as well relax and enjoy the ride, it's a historical moment for the empire.  Any inflection point in our national death rate curve yet?
Click to expand...


Those are all valid concerns..  Maybe folks will do more to RETAIN their Civil Liberties after a dose of "the Government is here to HELP you"... 

BUT

If the media and the political wars in this country PUSH folks over the edge, we MAY have to resort to some tyrannical methods to keep the carnage down.. 

Here's the truth..  If it COMES to that -- *the fault won't be ALL with Govt*..  It will be with the MEDIA, the "2 party feuds" and a large fraction of the people themselves...


----------



## james bond

Weatherman2020 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thread.
> It just doesn’t add up. We are half way up the curve right now. Grand total in the hospital in the entire state of Virginia right now - 165. It’s not jiving.
> View attachment 317519
Click to expand...



You knew we were trying to flatten the curve, but it seems that the curve will flatten us first.  COVID-19 has just overwhelmed us.  I hate to call this guy in the vid Doctor Doom, but I think he's speaking the unvarnished truth.  It's painful and it's horrible.  The best attitude is to take it seriously and quarantine and sanitize.  I will be wearing a face mask now and maybe goggles (gun range glasses) when I go out.  I have an underlying condition which I didn't know was an underlying condition before.


----------



## Muhammed

flacaltenn said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thread.
> It just doesn’t add up. We are half way up the curve right now. Grand total in the hospital in the entire state of Virginia right now - 165. It’s not jiving.
> View attachment 317519
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But of course, it is a hoax after all.  Pay no attention.
> 
> 
> _The Justice Department has quietly asked Congress for the ability to ask chief judges to detain people indefinitely without trial during emergencies — part of a push for new powers that comes as the novel coronavirus spreads throughout the United States._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOJ seeks new emergency powers amid coronavirus pandemic
> 
> 
> One of the requests to Congress would allow the department to petition a judge to indefinitely detain someone during an emergency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although it appears someone up the food chain somewhere is nervous. At least enough to step even harder on your habeas corpus than even Obama did.  Someone had better tell Randy Paul.  Oh, and these powers would not be limited to this event.  You know.  Any "emergency" someone in the aristocracy decides is one would suffice going forward.  So if that holds, there's your new reality, your getting back to normal post this fake pandemic left while we watched everything else go by that led us here.  Might as well relax and enjoy the ride, it's a historical moment for the empire.  Any inflection point in our national death rate curve yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Those are all valid concerns..  Maybe folks will do more to RETAIN their Civil Liberties after a dose of "the Government is here to HELP you"...
> 
> BUT
> 
> If the media and the political wars in this country PUSH folks over the edge, we MAY have to resort to some tyrannical methods to keep the carnage down..
> 
> Here's the truth..  If it COMES to that -- *the fault won't be ALL with Govt*..  It will be with the MEDIA, the "2 party feuds" and a large fraction of the people themselves...
Click to expand...

G
And that is just part of prepping. You identify the enemies in your locality.  It's public record. You do not need to be some insider to get their names and addresses. Run predictives on them. If the Democrats try to flee, what is their likely route of egress?

They are so fucked.


----------



## Weatherman2020

According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?


----------



## james bond

Weatherman2020 said:


> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877



You can be our Doctor Doom.


----------



## Olde Europe

flacaltenn said:


> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org



As far as I have seen (roughly half the States), the uncertainty range in all of them is enormous.  The reason for that is, most likely, because of a severe lack of testing, no one has the first clue as to the number of infected anywhere.  This applies to both so-called "mild states" and New York.

Also:

*Conclusions and Relevance*

In addition to a large number of deaths from COVID-19, the epidemic in the US will place a load well beyond the current capacity of hospitals to manage, especially for ICU care. These estimates can help inform the development and implementation of strategies to mitigate this gap, including reducing non-COVID-19 demand for services and temporarily increasing system capacity. These are urgently needed given that peak volumes are estimated to be only three weeks away. *The estimated excess demand on hospital systems is predicated on the enactment of social distancing measures in all states that have not done so already within the next week and maintenance of these measures throughout the epidemic,* emphasizing the importance of implementing, enforcing, and maintaining these measures to mitigate hospital system overload and prevent deaths.​
Let me emphasize mitigation maintained "throughout the epidemic" - or otherwise casualties will exceed predictions.

The one bit that scares me most is that over the last week, the death rate inched up from 1.35% to over 2% (of confirmed cases).  Since the number of fatalities is the most reliable bit of data, and hospitals probably aren't doing worse tending to the sick (yet), that would indicate that - after all of Trump's mendacious boasts about millions of tests and everyone who needs a test can get a test - testing falls even farther behind the spread of the pandemic as it progresses at an exponential pace.

To me, that would also indicate that the current modeling of the spread, fatalities and hospital caseload will soon have to be corrected upward.  Also to keep in mind, the (probably) rosy predictions say that the peak will happen some time in April.  That should put into context Trump's other boast, 100,000 ventilators built in 100 days.  It so happens I believe ventilators delivered in July won't be much help to meet peak demand in April.

Finally, here's an article taking aim at both the modeling and mitigating the pandemic.  It would appear to be well-founded as to the math.  I am not so sure I agree with the reasoning underpinning longer-term developments, as the situation on the ground regarding both the abundant availability of testing and anti-viral therapy would change outcomes decisively.  The precondition for that to work is, of course, to get the numbers of new infections down to a manageable level to protect the healthcare system against collapse and to get ahead of the spread with testing.


----------



## Weatherman2020

james bond said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
Click to expand...

Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Olde Europe said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I have seen (roughly half the States), the uncertainty range in all of them is enormous.  The reason for that is, most likely, because of a severe lack of testing, no one has the first clue as to the number of infected anywhere.  This applies to both so-called "mild states" and New York.
> 
> Also:
> 
> *Conclusions and Relevance*​​In addition to a large number of deaths from COVID-19, the epidemic in the US will place a load well beyond the current capacity of hospitals to manage, especially for ICU care. These estimates can help inform the development and implementation of strategies to mitigate this gap, including reducing non-COVID-19 demand for services and temporarily increasing system capacity. These are urgently needed given that peak volumes are estimated to be only three weeks away. *The estimated excess demand on hospital systems is predicated on the enactment of social distancing measures in all states that have not done so already within the next week and maintenance of these measures throughout the epidemic,* emphasizing the importance of implementing, enforcing, and maintaining these measures to mitigate hospital system overload and prevent deaths.​
> Let me emphasize mitigation maintained "throughout the epidemic" - or otherwise casualties will exceed predictions.
> 
> The one bit that scares me most is that over the last week, the death rate inched up from 1.35% to over 2% (of confirmed cases).  Since the number of fatalities is the most reliable bit of data, and hospitals probably aren't doing worse tending to the sick (yet), that would indicate that - after all of Trump's mendacious boasts about millions of tests and everyone who needs a test can get a test - testing falls even farther behind the spread of the pandemic as it progresses at an exponential pace.
> 
> To me, that would also indicate that the current modeling of the spread, fatalities and hospital caseload will soon have to be corrected upward.  Also to keep in mind, the (probably) rosy predictions say that the peak will happen some time in April.  That should put into context Trump's other boast, 100,000 ventilators built in 100 days.  It so happens I believe ventilators delivered in July won't be much help to meet peak demand in April.
> 
> Finally, here's an article taking aim at both the modeling and mitigating the pandemic.  It would appear to be well-founded as to the math.  I am not so sure I agree with the reasoning underpinning longer-term developments, as the situation on the ground regarding both the abundant availability of testing and anti-viral therapy would change outcomes decisively.  The precondition for that to work is, of course, to get the numbers of new infections down to a manageable level to protect the healthcare system against collapse and to get ahead of the spread with testing.
Click to expand...

What does testing do?  Fluid in the lungs is either the flu or this bug. So the total between the two is the number. And flu cases have plummeted.


----------



## jc456

eagle1462010 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> "About face on chloroquine. Nevada governor reverses decision, allows anti-malarial drugs for coronavirus in patients"
> 
> 
> I love when this happens  .... we knew it works, why Nevada Governor didn't want to use it in the first place is anybody's guess...he is a total moron....but the evidence forced him to change his stupid mind....*Hallelujah!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nevada governor is allowing chloroquine for coronavirus inpatients, office says
> 
> 
> Sisolak has 'based every decision he's made on the opinions of medical experts,' says governor's spokesman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justthenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate of Trump makes people do VERY STUPID THINGS..........If Trump said breathing is good for you .......they would probably hold their breath til they pass out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> List: 74 actions taken by Trump to fight virus and bolster economy
> 
> 
> In less than a week, the Trump administration has greatly expanded the actions it's taken to fight the coronavirus and boost the economy, according to its latest tally of “response efforts.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
Click to expand...

hate americans.


----------



## jc456

Weatherman2020 said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I have seen (roughly half the States), the uncertainty range in all of them is enormous.  The reason for that is, most likely, because of a severe lack of testing, no one has the first clue as to the number of infected anywhere.  This applies to both so-called "mild states" and New York.
> 
> Also:
> 
> *Conclusions and Relevance*​​In addition to a large number of deaths from COVID-19, the epidemic in the US will place a load well beyond the current capacity of hospitals to manage, especially for ICU care. These estimates can help inform the development and implementation of strategies to mitigate this gap, including reducing non-COVID-19 demand for services and temporarily increasing system capacity. These are urgently needed given that peak volumes are estimated to be only three weeks away. *The estimated excess demand on hospital systems is predicated on the enactment of social distancing measures in all states that have not done so already within the next week and maintenance of these measures throughout the epidemic,* emphasizing the importance of implementing, enforcing, and maintaining these measures to mitigate hospital system overload and prevent deaths.​
> Let me emphasize mitigation maintained "throughout the epidemic" - or otherwise casualties will exceed predictions.
> 
> The one bit that scares me most is that over the last week, the death rate inched up from 1.35% to over 2% (of confirmed cases).  Since the number of fatalities is the most reliable bit of data, and hospitals probably aren't doing worse tending to the sick (yet), that would indicate that - after all of Trump's mendacious boasts about millions of tests and everyone who needs a test can get a test - testing falls even farther behind the spread of the pandemic as it progresses at an exponential pace.
> 
> To me, that would also indicate that the current modeling of the spread, fatalities and hospital caseload will soon have to be corrected upward.  Also to keep in mind, the (probably) rosy predictions say that the peak will happen some time in April.  That should put into context Trump's other boast, 100,000 ventilators built in 100 days.  It so happens I believe ventilators delivered in July won't be much help to meet peak demand in April.
> 
> Finally, here's an article taking aim at both the modeling and mitigating the pandemic.  It would appear to be well-founded as to the math.  I am not so sure I agree with the reasoning underpinning longer-term developments, as the situation on the ground regarding both the abundant availability of testing and anti-viral therapy would change outcomes decisively.  The precondition for that to work is, of course, to get the numbers of new infections down to a manageable level to protect the healthcare system against collapse and to get ahead of the spread with testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does testing do?  Fluid in the lungs is either the flu or this bug. So the total between the two is the number. And flu cases have plummeted.
Click to expand...

isn't that funny?  you know when you have to promote a hoax, every other death is Wuhan related.  Demofks #1 tactic.
You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before.

Rahm Emanuel

Flu numbers were 1000 every four weeks, and now they aren't increasing.  Did Trump cure the flu?


----------



## Weatherman2020

jc456 said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I have seen (roughly half the States), the uncertainty range in all of them is enormous.  The reason for that is, most likely, because of a severe lack of testing, no one has the first clue as to the number of infected anywhere.  This applies to both so-called "mild states" and New York.
> 
> Also:
> 
> *Conclusions and Relevance*​​In addition to a large number of deaths from COVID-19, the epidemic in the US will place a load well beyond the current capacity of hospitals to manage, especially for ICU care. These estimates can help inform the development and implementation of strategies to mitigate this gap, including reducing non-COVID-19 demand for services and temporarily increasing system capacity. These are urgently needed given that peak volumes are estimated to be only three weeks away. *The estimated excess demand on hospital systems is predicated on the enactment of social distancing measures in all states that have not done so already within the next week and maintenance of these measures throughout the epidemic,* emphasizing the importance of implementing, enforcing, and maintaining these measures to mitigate hospital system overload and prevent deaths.​
> Let me emphasize mitigation maintained "throughout the epidemic" - or otherwise casualties will exceed predictions.
> 
> The one bit that scares me most is that over the last week, the death rate inched up from 1.35% to over 2% (of confirmed cases).  Since the number of fatalities is the most reliable bit of data, and hospitals probably aren't doing worse tending to the sick (yet), that would indicate that - after all of Trump's mendacious boasts about millions of tests and everyone who needs a test can get a test - testing falls even farther behind the spread of the pandemic as it progresses at an exponential pace.
> 
> To me, that would also indicate that the current modeling of the spread, fatalities and hospital caseload will soon have to be corrected upward.  Also to keep in mind, the (probably) rosy predictions say that the peak will happen some time in April.  That should put into context Trump's other boast, 100,000 ventilators built in 100 days.  It so happens I believe ventilators delivered in July won't be much help to meet peak demand in April.
> 
> Finally, here's an article taking aim at both the modeling and mitigating the pandemic.  It would appear to be well-founded as to the math.  I am not so sure I agree with the reasoning underpinning longer-term developments, as the situation on the ground regarding both the abundant availability of testing and anti-viral therapy would change outcomes decisively.  The precondition for that to work is, of course, to get the numbers of new infections down to a manageable level to protect the healthcare system against collapse and to get ahead of the spread with testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does testing do?  Fluid in the lungs is either the flu or this bug. So the total between the two is the number. And flu cases have plummeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't that funny?  you know when you have to promote a hoax, every other death is Wuhan related.  Demofks #1 tactic.
> You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before.
> 
> Rahm Emanuel
> 
> Flu numbers were 1000 every four weeks, and now they aren't increasing.  Did Trump cure the flu?
Click to expand...

But it’s a scary looking graph with red lines, it must mean bad things!


----------



## jc456

Weatherman2020 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I have seen (roughly half the States), the uncertainty range in all of them is enormous.  The reason for that is, most likely, because of a severe lack of testing, no one has the first clue as to the number of infected anywhere.  This applies to both so-called "mild states" and New York.
> 
> Also:
> 
> *Conclusions and Relevance*​​In addition to a large number of deaths from COVID-19, the epidemic in the US will place a load well beyond the current capacity of hospitals to manage, especially for ICU care. These estimates can help inform the development and implementation of strategies to mitigate this gap, including reducing non-COVID-19 demand for services and temporarily increasing system capacity. These are urgently needed given that peak volumes are estimated to be only three weeks away. *The estimated excess demand on hospital systems is predicated on the enactment of social distancing measures in all states that have not done so already within the next week and maintenance of these measures throughout the epidemic,* emphasizing the importance of implementing, enforcing, and maintaining these measures to mitigate hospital system overload and prevent deaths.​
> Let me emphasize mitigation maintained "throughout the epidemic" - or otherwise casualties will exceed predictions.
> 
> The one bit that scares me most is that over the last week, the death rate inched up from 1.35% to over 2% (of confirmed cases).  Since the number of fatalities is the most reliable bit of data, and hospitals probably aren't doing worse tending to the sick (yet), that would indicate that - after all of Trump's mendacious boasts about millions of tests and everyone who needs a test can get a test - testing falls even farther behind the spread of the pandemic as it progresses at an exponential pace.
> 
> To me, that would also indicate that the current modeling of the spread, fatalities and hospital caseload will soon have to be corrected upward.  Also to keep in mind, the (probably) rosy predictions say that the peak will happen some time in April.  That should put into context Trump's other boast, 100,000 ventilators built in 100 days.  It so happens I believe ventilators delivered in July won't be much help to meet peak demand in April.
> 
> Finally, here's an article taking aim at both the modeling and mitigating the pandemic.  It would appear to be well-founded as to the math.  I am not so sure I agree with the reasoning underpinning longer-term developments, as the situation on the ground regarding both the abundant availability of testing and anti-viral therapy would change outcomes decisively.  The precondition for that to work is, of course, to get the numbers of new infections down to a manageable level to protect the healthcare system against collapse and to get ahead of the spread with testing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does testing do?  Fluid in the lungs is either the flu or this bug. So the total between the two is the number. And flu cases have plummeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> isn't that funny?  you know when you have to promote a hoax, every other death is Wuhan related.  Demofks #1 tactic.
> You never let a serious crisis go to waste. And what I mean by that it's an opportunity to do things you think you could not do before.
> 
> Rahm Emanuel
> 
> Flu numbers were 1000 every four weeks, and now they aren't increasing.  Did Trump cure the flu?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it’s a scary looking graph with red lines, it must mean bad things!
Click to expand...

it's what a demofk likes to do scare human beings.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Weatherman2020 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
Click to expand...


Almost.


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
Click to expand...

to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.

Their numbers


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
Click to expand...


You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy. 

The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.

Why don't you believe them?


----------



## Weatherman2020

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
Click to expand...

What else did Trumphitler tell you to do?


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
Click to expand...

because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000?  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
Click to expand...


How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
Click to expand...

why?  we're all sequestered, how are they going to spread it? the data is the data. you don't believe the experts?


----------



## Weatherman2020

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
Click to expand...

Do you consider it a death sentence?


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  we're all sequestered, how are they going to spread it? the data is the data. you don't believe the experts?
Click to expand...


No. We are not all sequestered.


----------



## miketx

flacaltenn said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know you mean well FCT , like so many here that do, kind hearts all
> 
> But you see, i've so little faith in humanity left these days
> 
> ergo , the spam i post here....
> 
> *Nibblin' on sponge cake
> Watchin' the Gov make
> All of the biz around me close down
> Strummin' my six string ,as they do their thing
> Smell those congressional clowns
> Tempers beginning to boil
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my N95 mask
> Some people claim that China’s to blame
> But I know it falls to our task
> 
> Don't know the reason
> worked all this season
> With nothing to show but symptoms of flu
> But it's a real beauty
> A Corona cutie, how it caught it
> I haven't a clue
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my essential pass
> Some people claim that them Wuhans are to blame
> Now I think, - what a pain in the ass
> 
> I love when they flip flop
> and claim they’re all on top
> just horde supplies and stay the f*ck home
> But there’s relief to be rendered
> Soon the Fed’s will see tendered
> Their phony notes that helps me hang on
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my lost PPE
> Some people claim that there’s a Russian to blame
> But I know, it's our own damn fault
> Yes, and some people claim it’s all some socialist game
> And I know it's our own damn fault*
> 
> ~S~ w/apologies to anyone with hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Buffet would be fine with that... Actually the best news is -- according to these models, we'll all be going to the 4th of July fireworks and watching baseball in June...
Click to expand...

From prison!


----------



## LoneLaugher

Weatherman2020 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you consider it a death sentence?
Click to expand...


Nope. 

How many have contracted the virus?


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  we're all sequestered, how are they going to spread it? the data is the data. you don't believe the experts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. We are not all sequestered.
Click to expand...

huh?  I thought that was the directive from the experts?  your state isn't social distancing?  dude, I've been stuck in my house now for 17 days.  how the fk would I spread anything?  millions and millions aren't going out, doing what we were told to do, even though I don't agree with it.  You can't point your finger at me then.  but do tell how does this spread if we're all social distancing.


----------



## Weatherman2020

LoneLaugher said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you consider it a death sentence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> How many have contracted the virus?
Click to expand...

In the US, over 200K
And we have one of the lowest death rates in the developed world.


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you consider it a death sentence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> How many have contracted the virus?
Click to expand...

CDC numbers, 2.1% death. Are you sad the numbers aren't higher?  are you rooting for death to americans are you?  what a fking loser tool you are.


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  we're all sequestered, how are they going to spread it? the data is the data. you don't believe the experts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. We are not all sequestered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  I thought that was the directive from the experts?  your state isn't social distancing?  dude, I've been stuck in my house now for 17 days.  how the fk would I spread anything?  millions and millions aren't going out, doing what we were told to do, even though I don't agree with it.  You can't point your finger at me then.  but do tell how does this spread if we're all social distancing.
Click to expand...


Dude....are you playing dumber than usual?

Only a handful of states have issued "stay at home" orders. People are still gathering in groups. More importantly....we have not done enough tests to have ANY FUCKING IDEA how many infected people there are. We acted late and we acted insufficiently. The models that Fauci is using take all of that into account. Figure it out.


----------



## jc456

Weatherman2020 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you consider it a death sentence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> How many have contracted the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the US, over 200K
> And we have one of the lowest death rates in the developed world.
Click to expand...

these pukes are rooting for people to die.


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  we're all sequestered, how are they going to spread it? the data is the data. you don't believe the experts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. We are not all sequestered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  I thought that was the directive from the experts?  your state isn't social distancing?  dude, I've been stuck in my house now for 17 days.  how the fk would I spread anything?  millions and millions aren't going out, doing what we were told to do, even though I don't agree with it.  You can't point your finger at me then.  but do tell how does this spread if we're all social distancing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude....are you playing dumber than usual?
> 
> Only a handful of states have issued "stay at home" orders. People are still gathering in groups. More importantly....we have not done enough tests to have ANY FUCKING IDEA how many infected people there are. We acted late and we acted insufficiently. The models that Fauci is using take all of that into account. Figure it out.
Click to expand...

all states but those with no numbers are stay at home. you're saddened that the count isn't like Italy's right?


----------



## Weatherman2020

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  we're all sequestered, how are they going to spread it? the data is the data. you don't believe the experts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. We are not all sequestered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  I thought that was the directive from the experts?  your state isn't social distancing?  dude, I've been stuck in my house now for 17 days.  how the fk would I spread anything?  millions and millions aren't going out, doing what we were told to do, even though I don't agree with it.  You can't point your finger at me then.  but do tell how does this spread if we're all social distancing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude....are you playing dumber than usual?
> 
> Only a handful of states have issued "stay at home" orders. People are still gathering in groups. More importantly....we have not done enough tests to have ANY FUCKING IDEA how many infected people there are. We acted late and we acted insufficiently. The models that Fauci is using take all of that into account. Figure it out.
Click to expand...

I agree. Most people just think it’s allergies and never go to the doc.
Which further validated this bug doesn’t justify the draconian reaction taken.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Weatherman2020 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you consider it a death sentence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> How many have contracted the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the US, over 200K
> And we have one of the lowest death rates in the developed world.
Click to expand...


Damn. That is special. We have over 200K confirmed cases. That means they were tested. Almost 25,000 yesterday alone. Tested and confirmed. 

The question is....how many untested cases are there?


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  we're all sequestered, how are they going to spread it? the data is the data. you don't believe the experts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. We are not all sequestered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  I thought that was the directive from the experts?  your state isn't social distancing?  dude, I've been stuck in my house now for 17 days.  how the fk would I spread anything?  millions and millions aren't going out, doing what we were told to do, even though I don't agree with it.  You can't point your finger at me then.  but do tell how does this spread if we're all social distancing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude....are you playing dumber than usual?
> 
> Only a handful of states have issued "stay at home" orders. People are still gathering in groups. More importantly....we have not done enough tests to have ANY FUCKING IDEA how many infected people there are. We acted late and we acted insufficiently. The models that Fauci is using take all of that into account. Figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all states but those with no numbers are stay at home. you're saddened that the count isn't like Italy's right?
Click to expand...


Idiot.


----------



## LoneLaugher

Weatherman2020 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  we're all sequestered, how are they going to spread it? the data is the data. you don't believe the experts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. We are not all sequestered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  I thought that was the directive from the experts?  your state isn't social distancing?  dude, I've been stuck in my house now for 17 days.  how the fk would I spread anything?  millions and millions aren't going out, doing what we were told to do, even though I don't agree with it.  You can't point your finger at me then.  but do tell how does this spread if we're all social distancing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude....are you playing dumber than usual?
> 
> Only a handful of states have issued "stay at home" orders. People are still gathering in groups. More importantly....we have not done enough tests to have ANY FUCKING IDEA how many infected people there are. We acted late and we acted insufficiently. The models that Fauci is using take all of that into account. Figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Most people just think it’s allergies and never go to the doc.
> Which further validated this bug doesn’t justify the draconian reaction taken.
Click to expand...


Unless they pay a visit to granny. Moron.


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you consider it a death sentence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> How many have contracted the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the US, over 200K
> And we have one of the lowest death rates in the developed world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn. That is special. We have over 200K confirmed cases. That means they were tested. Almost 25,000 yesterday alone. Tested and confirmed.
> 
> The question is....how many untested cases are there?
Click to expand...

yep, only those that need it.  you know that right?  




see that curving going on?  know what that means?


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  we're all sequestered, how are they going to spread it? the data is the data. you don't believe the experts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. We are not all sequestered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  I thought that was the directive from the experts?  your state isn't social distancing?  dude, I've been stuck in my house now for 17 days.  how the fk would I spread anything?  millions and millions aren't going out, doing what we were told to do, even though I don't agree with it.  You can't point your finger at me then.  but do tell how does this spread if we're all social distancing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude....are you playing dumber than usual?
> 
> Only a handful of states have issued "stay at home" orders. People are still gathering in groups. More importantly....we have not done enough tests to have ANY FUCKING IDEA how many infected people there are. We acted late and we acted insufficiently. The models that Fauci is using take all of that into account. Figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> all states but those with no numbers are stay at home. you're saddened that the count isn't like Italy's right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

you are, I agree with that.


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  we're all sequestered, how are they going to spread it? the data is the data. you don't believe the experts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. We are not all sequestered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  I thought that was the directive from the experts?  your state isn't social distancing?  dude, I've been stuck in my house now for 17 days.  how the fk would I spread anything?  millions and millions aren't going out, doing what we were told to do, even though I don't agree with it.  You can't point your finger at me then.  but do tell how does this spread if we're all social distancing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude....are you playing dumber than usual?
> 
> Only a handful of states have issued "stay at home" orders. People are still gathering in groups. More importantly....we have not done enough tests to have ANY FUCKING IDEA how many infected people there are. We acted late and we acted insufficiently. The models that Fauci is using take all of that into account. Figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Most people just think it’s allergies and never go to the doc.
> Which further validated this bug doesn’t justify the draconian reaction taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless they pay a visit to granny. Moron.
Click to expand...

no one is, and yet they keep getting it.  so you're confused.


----------



## eagle1462010

I was hoping for this thread to be a place to get decent links.............can you guys take your mud slinging to another thread.






						Another Thread
					

He you guys go.......stop fucking up the data thread.............we only want links there I thought.  So stop being assholes for a few DANG MINUTES.  Thank you dick heads.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## jc456

eagle1462010 said:


> I was hoping for this thread to be a place to get decent links.............can you guys take your mud slinging to another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Thread
> 
> 
> He you guys go.......stop fucking up the data thread.............we only want links there I thought.  So stop being assholes for a few DANG MINUTES.  Thank you dick heads.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


I've done nothing but reference the data in the thread.  how is that wrong?


----------



## eagle1462010

jc456 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for this thread to be a place to get decent links.............can you guys take your mud slinging to another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Thread
> 
> 
> He you guys go.......stop fucking up the data thread.............we only want links there I thought.  So stop being assholes for a few DANG MINUTES.  Thank you dick heads.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing but reference the data in the thread.  how is that wrong?
Click to expand...

mud slinging .......I was hoping this was a reference library thread.............not a slinging match like all........


----------



## jc456

eagle1462010 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for this thread to be a place to get decent links.............can you guys take your mud slinging to another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Thread
> 
> 
> He you guys go.......stop fucking up the data thread.............we only want links there I thought.  So stop being assholes for a few DANG MINUTES.  Thank you dick heads.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing but reference the data in the thread.  how is that wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mud slinging .......I was hoping this was a reference library thread.............not a slinging match like all........
Click to expand...

talk to those flinging the mud. Now you're doing it.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Aletheia4u said:


> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDA Approves Life Saving Covid-19 Treatments Banned By Leftist Governors
> 
> 
> Alex Jones breaks down the hypocrisy as the FDA approves treatments for covid-19 that were banned by leftist governors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banned.video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fvck some people will swallow anything.
> 
> Watch the curve grow love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we can learn from the countries winning the coronavirus fight
> 
> 
> See how coronavirus is spreading around the world — and what lessons we can take from the countries beating the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.abc.net.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDA approves emergency use of malaria pill for COVID-19 treatment
> 
> 
> The Food and Drug Administration approved the anecdotally promising malaria drug for emergency use to treat hospitalized patients for Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finance.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 317407
Click to expand...


America's death curve trajectory leveling off yet?

MAGA.


----------



## Aletheia4u

Conservative media better stop calling it the Chinese virus. Or else they will be banned and sued for injuries and death of the Asian community.










						Coping With COVID-19 Crisis: Hollywood’s Asian Community Calls On Allies For Support As Coronavirus Misinformation Incites Hate
					

Editors’ Note: With full acknowledgment of the big-picture implications of a pandemic that has already claimed thousands of lives, cratered global economies and closed international borders, Deadline’s Coping With COVID-19 Crisis series is a forum for those in the entertainment space grappling...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## flacaltenn

james bond said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thread.
> It just doesn’t add up. We are half way up the curve right now. Grand total in the hospital in the entire state of Virginia right now - 165. It’s not jiving.
> View attachment 317519
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You knew we were trying to flatten the curve, but it seems that the curve will flatten us first.  COVID-19 has just overwhelmed us.  I hate to call this guy in the vid Doctor Doom, but I think he's speaking the unvarnished truth.  It's painful and it's horrible.  The best attitude is to take it seriously and quarantine and sanitize.  I will be wearing a face mask now and maybe goggles (gun range glasses) when I go out.  I have an underlying condition which I didn't know was an underlying condition before.
Click to expand...


not sure about this guy.. Because he's comparing Italy to China to the US and just winging "an in between" number..   China isn't reliable for the data..  Italy is country that couldn't get off its ass if Godzilla and Megasaur were coming...   And the REASONS for a different death rate as I said elsewhere tonight on USMB are not really due to #infected but by the METHODS and practices and protocols that the Med community USE on patients that need to be admitted..   Sure deaths go up as #infected go up -- but the political actions and other mitigations have little to do with a death RATE...

The US is just far BETTER at med techniques and med preparedness than China or Italy...  And that's the way these discrepancies will be analysed in hindsight..


----------



## flacaltenn

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
Click to expand...


Answer is NOBODY knows. And will probably NOT know until way after this is over for the year..  

BUT CDC is ESTIMATING that the #infected is about 2 times the #reported..  That's because VERY many people are mild or asymptomatic and never even SEEK med attention.. 

AFTER the fact, when they can do random population samples on antibodies, they will get CLOSER to the actual #infected.


----------



## flacaltenn

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000?  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
Click to expand...


No.. That math is the same error that many in the media and public are making..  What WE KNOW is the #reported..   NOT the #infected...  See my post above..  #infected DURING an epidemic is an educated guess.. 

Your number with the 4000/190000 is TWICE the death rate offered by the CDC...


----------



## dblack

Bo Didleysquat said:


> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo Didleysquat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aletheia4u said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDA Approves Life Saving Covid-19 Treatments Banned By Leftist Governors
> 
> 
> Alex Jones breaks down the hypocrisy as the FDA approves treatments for covid-19 that were banned by leftist governors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> banned.video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus fvck some people will swallow anything.
> 
> Watch the curve grow love:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we can learn from the countries winning the coronavirus fight
> 
> 
> See how coronavirus is spreading around the world — and what lessons we can take from the countries beating the virus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.abc.net.au
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDA approves emergency use of malaria pill for COVID-19 treatment
> 
> 
> The Food and Drug Administration approved the anecdotally promising malaria drug for emergency use to treat hospitalized patients for Covid-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finance.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 317407
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> America's death curve trajectory leveling off yet?
> 
> MAGA.
> 
> View attachment 317982
Click to expand...


Sadly no. The death rate for Americans is the same as for all other nationalities. 100%


----------



## flacaltenn

LoneLaugher said:


> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.



Except that if listened to docs from CDC -- 120K to 240K is largely based on GUESSES as to whether OTHER major metros will bubble up....  Right now -- it's just NYC metro and New Orleans.   And NOBODY KNOWS THIS...  Those numbers are not written in stone... 

Death RATE will go up when the great American Med system becomes LOCALLY overwhelmed.  For the majority of the country OUTSIDE those metros -- that's not likely to happen..  

So the CDC docs got up before and after Trump and laid all that out..  NOBODY should be taking those numbers LITERALLY or saying those numbers are "if we do EVERYTHING right"..  

I KNOW it would nearly kill you to sit thru any of those 2 or 3 a day press conferences at the WH -- but they are the PUBLIC LIFELINE for information on the numbers and the govt response..


----------



## flacaltenn

Weatherman2020 said:


> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877



Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..


----------



## Sun Devil 92

We are at 700,000 active cases globally.

NY + NJ have 100,000 active cases.

1/7th of all active cases globally are in NY/NJ.


----------



## dblack

flacaltenn said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
Click to expand...


It took about 3 weeks for the mitigation tactics (social distancing, etc...) to have an effect in Wuhan. I suspect the curve will start to flatten out in few days.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

flacaltenn said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
Click to expand...


We hit 1,000 today.  600 in NY/NJ


----------



## Sun Devil 92

dblack said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took about 3 weeks for the mitigation tactics (social distancing, etc...) to have an effect in Wuhan. I suspect the curve will start to flatten out in few days.
Click to expand...


Praying every night it is so.


----------



## flacaltenn

dblack said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took about 3 weeks for the mitigation tactics (social distancing, etc...) to have an effect in Wuhan. I suspect the curve will start to flatten out in few days.
Click to expand...


Take a look at the projection in the Wash State study I posted in the OP..  Next 10 DAYS is gonna be rough if they're right.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

flacaltenn said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took about 3 weeks for the mitigation tactics (social distancing, etc...) to have an effect in Wuhan. I suspect the curve will start to flatten out in few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at the projection in the Wash State study I posted in the OP..  Next 10 DAYS is gonna be rough if they're right.
Click to expand...


April 16th is the peak.

But where will they be.  Right now, NY+NJ = 50% of deaths.  And it appears that % will increase as their cases seem to be skyrocketing.   

That's where it will be really really really bad.


----------



## Sun Devil 92

This is starting to feel like WWZ


----------



## dblack

Sun Devil 92 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took about 3 weeks for the mitigation tactics (social distancing, etc...) to have an effect in Wuhan. I suspect the curve will start to flatten out in few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at the projection in the Wash State study I posted in the OP..  Next 10 DAYS is gonna be rough if they're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> April 16th is the peak.
> 
> But where will they be.  Right now, NY+NJ = 50% of deaths.  And it appears that % will increase as their cases seem to be skyrocketing.
> 
> That's where it will be really really really bad.
Click to expand...


I'm really surprised San Francisco is doing so well. Especially with so many homeless. But then, they may be dying off and no one gives shit.


----------



## jc456

flacaltenn said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000?  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.. That math is the same error that many in the media and public are making..  What WE KNOW is the #reported..   NOT the #infected...  See my post above..  #infected DURING an epidemic is an educated guess..
> 
> Your number with the 4000/190000 is TWICE the death rate offered by the CDC...
Click to expand...

Those figures came from the cdc


----------



## flacaltenn

dblack said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took about 3 weeks for the mitigation tactics (social distancing, etc...) to have an effect in Wuhan. I suspect the curve will start to flatten out in few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at the projection in the Wash State study I posted in the OP..  Next 10 DAYS is gonna be rough if they're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> April 16th is the peak.
> 
> But where will they be.  Right now, NY+NJ = 50% of deaths.  And it appears that % will increase as their cases seem to be skyrocketing.
> 
> That's where it will be really really really bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised San Francisco is doing so well. Especially with so many homeless. But then, they may be dying off and no one gives shit.
Click to expand...


I've got a conspiracy theory about "the COVID miracle" in California,  but I think I'll keep that to myself right now..  PRETTY SURE that after the cloud passes, we'll find surprising news about WHEN COVID ACTUALLY HIT California..


----------



## Sun Devil 92

dblack said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took about 3 weeks for the mitigation tactics (social distancing, etc...) to have an effect in Wuhan. I suspect the curve will start to flatten out in few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at the projection in the Wash State study I posted in the OP..  Next 10 DAYS is gonna be rough if they're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> April 16th is the peak.
> 
> But where will they be.  Right now, NY+NJ = 50% of deaths.  And it appears that % will increase as their cases seem to be skyrocketing.
> 
> That's where it will be really really really bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised San Francisco is doing so well. Especially with so many homeless. But then, they may be dying off and no one gives shit.
Click to expand...


I don't know what common denominators you could find between NYC and SF.  I know that the city would swell by a factor 2 or 3 with everyone coming into the city.  So you'd think that bay area would be going apeshit with infection.

So why isn't it.

And why is New York dying ?

I keep hoping their numbers will turn.  Hoping against all hope.


----------



## dblack

flacaltenn said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took about 3 weeks for the mitigation tactics (social distancing, etc...) to have an effect in Wuhan. I suspect the curve will start to flatten out in few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at the projection in the Wash State study I posted in the OP..  Next 10 DAYS is gonna be rough if they're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> April 16th is the peak.
> 
> But where will they be.  Right now, NY+NJ = 50% of deaths.  And it appears that % will increase as their cases seem to be skyrocketing.
> 
> That's where it will be really really really bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised San Francisco is doing so well. Especially with so many homeless. But then, they may be dying off and no one gives shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got a conspiracy theory about "the COVID miracle" in California,  but I think I'll keep that to myself right now..  PRETTY SURE that after the cloud passes, we'll find surprising news about WHEN COVID ACTUALLY HIT California..
Click to expand...


OMG!!!  Don't tell me. Bohemian Grove! Amirite?


----------



## dblack

Sun Devil 92 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took about 3 weeks for the mitigation tactics (social distancing, etc...) to have an effect in Wuhan. I suspect the curve will start to flatten out in few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at the projection in the Wash State study I posted in the OP..  Next 10 DAYS is gonna be rough if they're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> April 16th is the peak.
> 
> But where will they be.  Right now, NY+NJ = 50% of deaths.  And it appears that % will increase as their cases seem to be skyrocketing.
> 
> That's where it will be really really really bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised San Francisco is doing so well. Especially with so many homeless. But then, they may be dying off and no one gives shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what common denominators you could find between NYC and SF.  I know that the city would swell by a factor 2 or 3 with everyone coming into the city.  So you'd think that bay area would be going apeshit with infection.
> 
> So why isn't it.
> 
> And why is New York dying ?
> 
> I keep hoping their numbers will turn.  Hoping against all hope.
Click to expand...

I think the main thing is that they were just more keyed into it, because there are so many Chinese immigrants and nationals there. They imposed restrictions long before NYC did.


----------



## Pogo

Weatherman2020 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you consider it a death sentence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> 
> How many have contracted the virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the US, over 200K
> And we have one of the lowest death rates in the developed world.
Click to expand...


You don't know the death rate until it's over.

Member how your fake numbers about the UK went down in flames?


----------



## flacaltenn

Sun Devil 92 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took about 3 weeks for the mitigation tactics (social distancing, etc...) to have an effect in Wuhan. I suspect the curve will start to flatten out in few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at the projection in the Wash State study I posted in the OP..  Next 10 DAYS is gonna be rough if they're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> April 16th is the peak.
> 
> But where will they be.  Right now, NY+NJ = 50% of deaths.  And it appears that % will increase as their cases seem to be skyrocketing.
> 
> That's where it will be really really really bad.
Click to expand...


Folks make strange decisions in science about estimates..  If you take a metro like Chicago (say) that isn't even ON the radar really as a COVID bubble -- you COULD assume it's gonna stay that way... 

But when you work for FEMA or the CDC -- YOU CANNOT TELL THE PUBLIC in Illinois THAT.. It's an assumption and it works against the mitigation plan..  So "worst case" numbers ARE on the Menu until the peak happens...


----------



## Sun Devil 92

dblack said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took about 3 weeks for the mitigation tactics (social distancing, etc...) to have an effect in Wuhan. I suspect the curve will start to flatten out in few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at the projection in the Wash State study I posted in the OP..  Next 10 DAYS is gonna be rough if they're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> April 16th is the peak.
> 
> But where will they be.  Right now, NY+NJ = 50% of deaths.  And it appears that % will increase as their cases seem to be skyrocketing.
> 
> That's where it will be really really really bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised San Francisco is doing so well. Especially with so many homeless. But then, they may be dying off and no one gives shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what common denominators you could find between NYC and SF.  I know that the city would swell by a factor 2 or 3 with everyone coming into the city.  So you'd think that bay area would be going apeshit with infection.
> 
> So why isn't it.
> 
> And why is New York dying ?
> 
> I keep hoping their numbers will turn.  Hoping against all hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the main thing is that they were just more keyed into it, because there are so many Chinese immigrants and nationals there. They imposed restrictions long before NYC did.
Click to expand...


China is well connected to S.F.  Like you I am surprised S.F is doing so well (relatively speaking).

They could explode any day.


----------



## Pogo

Weatherman2020 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why?  we're all sequestered, how are they going to spread it? the data is the data. you don't believe the experts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. We are not all sequestered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh?  I thought that was the directive from the experts?  your state isn't social distancing?  dude, I've been stuck in my house now for 17 days.  how the fk would I spread anything?  millions and millions aren't going out, doing what we were told to do, even though I don't agree with it.  You can't point your finger at me then.  but do tell how does this spread if we're all social distancing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude....are you playing dumber than usual?
> 
> Only a handful of states have issued "stay at home" orders. People are still gathering in groups. More importantly....we have not done enough tests to have ANY FUCKING IDEA how many infected people there are. We acted late and we acted insufficiently. The models that Fauci is using take all of that into account. Figure it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Most people just think it’s allergies and never go to the doc.
> Which further validated this bug doesn’t justify the draconian reaction taken.
Click to expand...


Doesn't mean that AT ALL.  What it does mean is we (and others everywhere) have carriers walking around with little or no symptoms who are nevertheless passing the virus on and therefore SPREADING it.  And that will continue as long as testing is limited to only those with symptoms, which leaves up to HALF of those carrying to spread at will.  Hence your "draconian reaction".


----------



## Sun Devil 92

flacaltenn said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took about 3 weeks for the mitigation tactics (social distancing, etc...) to have an effect in Wuhan. I suspect the curve will start to flatten out in few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at the projection in the Wash State study I posted in the OP..  Next 10 DAYS is gonna be rough if they're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> April 16th is the peak.
> 
> But where will they be.  Right now, NY+NJ = 50% of deaths.  And it appears that % will increase as their cases seem to be skyrocketing.
> 
> That's where it will be really really really bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Folks make strange decisions in science about estimates..  If you take a metro like Chicago (say) that isn't even ON the radar really as a COVID bubble -- you COULD assume it's gonna stay that way...
> 
> But when you work for FEMA or the CDC -- YOU CANNOT TELL THE PUBLIC in Illinois THAT.. It's an assumption and it works against the mitigation plan..  So "worst case" numbers ARE on the Menu until the peak happens...
Click to expand...


Agreed,

But it could potentially be a false peak.

Spain was on a 4 day decline in new cases.  It's turned up again.


----------



## flacaltenn

Sun Devil 92 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curve is SO STEEP at APril 1st that the REPORTING won't hit until April 4th or 6th...  THat's probably what's happening..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took about 3 weeks for the mitigation tactics (social distancing, etc...) to have an effect in Wuhan. I suspect the curve will start to flatten out in few days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at the projection in the Wash State study I posted in the OP..  Next 10 DAYS is gonna be rough if they're right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> April 16th is the peak.
> 
> But where will they be.  Right now, NY+NJ = 50% of deaths.  And it appears that % will increase as their cases seem to be skyrocketing.
> 
> That's where it will be really really really bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised San Francisco is doing so well. Especially with so many homeless. But then, they may be dying off and no one gives shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what common denominators you could find between NYC and SF.  I know that the city would swell by a factor 2 or 3 with everyone coming into the city.  So you'd think that bay area would be going apeshit with infection.
> 
> So why isn't it.
> 
> And why is New York dying ?
> 
> I keep hoping their numbers will turn.  Hoping against all hope.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the main thing is that they were just more keyed into it, because there are so many Chinese immigrants and nationals there. They imposed restrictions long before NYC did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> China is well connected to S.F.  Like you I am surprised S.F is doing so well (relatively speaking).
> 
> They could explode any day.
Click to expand...


OR -- they did a couple months back and the numbers went into the SEASONAL FLU stats..  I have a lot of contacts there.  There was an AWFUL outbreak of something NOBODY ever experienced about early January..   That's my conspiracy theory and I'm gonna STFU about that until the post Mort analysis is done...  

LAX SFO and San Diego are the CENTRAL hubs for travel to/from Asia.. I cannot imagine it didn't get there  closer to the time that China peaked.. 

Not just TRAVEL -- but the number of China companies doing Research/Development in Silicon Valley and Cali Universities is very large...  It's BUSINESS as well.


Now I'll drop that...


----------



## Bo Didleysquat

Aletheia4u said:


> Conservative media better stop calling it the Chinese virus. Or else they will be banned and sued for injuries and death of the Asian community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coping With COVID-19 Crisis: Hollywood’s Asian Community Calls On Allies For Support As Coronavirus Misinformation Incites Hate
> 
> 
> Editors’ Note: With full acknowledgment of the big-picture implications of a pandemic that has already claimed thousands of lives, cratered global economies and closed international borders, Deadline’s Coping With COVID-19 Crisis series is a forum for those in the entertainment space grappling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.yahoo.com




Who cares about people dying?


----------



## LoneLaugher

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the ‘experts’ we should be seeing almost 1,000 deaths a day in the US right now. What am I missing?
> 
> View attachment 317877
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can be our Doctor Doom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did a thousand Americans die yesterday from this bug?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to get to the numbers of dead, there will have to be 10,000 a day.  do you think that's going to happen?  do you really?  we know that only 10% die with current known figures. 10% of 190,000 is only 19,000.  Not 100,000 or 240,000.
> 
> Their numbers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are doing math without all the numbers. That never works out, dummy.
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> Why don't you believe them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> because the numbers aren't there.  that's why.  I'm looking at the numbers the CDC is putting out, not mine.  right now the numbers show a 2.1% will die and that's at 4,000 with 190,000 infected.  Now double the infected count and the number of deaths only go to 8,000.  Dude, how the fk are you going to get to 100,000 let alone 240,000.  If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.  And that's absurd to any logic thinking math knowledgeable person.   Trump's listening to the experts, they are wrong.  They will end up wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many people in this nation have contracted this virus?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answer is NOBODY knows. And will probably NOT know until way after this is over for the year..
> 
> BUT CDC is ESTIMATING that the #infected is about 2 times the #reported..  That's because VERY many people are mild or asymptomatic and never even SEEK med attention..
> 
> AFTER the fact, when they can do random population samples on antibodies, they will get CLOSER to the actual #infected.
Click to expand...


Exactly.


----------



## eagle1462010

jc456 said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for this thread to be a place to get decent links.............can you guys take your mud slinging to another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Thread
> 
> 
> He you guys go.......stop fucking up the data thread.............we only want links there I thought.  So stop being assholes for a few DANG MINUTES.  Thank you dick heads.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing but reference the data in the thread.  how is that wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mud slinging .......I was hoping this was a reference library thread.............not a slinging match like all........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> talk to those flinging the mud. Now you're doing it.
Click to expand...

Well shit......LOL


----------



## LoneLaugher

flacaltenn said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that if listened to docs from CDC -- 120K to 240K is largely based on GUESSES as to whether OTHER major metros will bubble up....  Right now -- it's just NYC metro and New Orleans.   And NOBODY KNOWS THIS...  Those numbers are not written in stone...
> 
> Death RATE will go up when the great American Med system becomes LOCALLY overwhelmed.  For the majority of the country OUTSIDE those metros -- that's not likely to happen..
> 
> So the CDC docs got up before and after Trump and laid all that out..  NOBODY should be taking those numbers LITERALLY or saying those numbers are "if we do EVERYTHING right"..
> 
> I KNOW it would nearly kill you to sit thru any of those 2 or 3 a day press conferences at the WH -- but they are the PUBLIC LIFELINE for information on the numbers and the govt response..
Click to expand...


Dude. I'm listening to every second of every WH press conference. It doesn't kill me to be informed of to see where an attempt to misinformed me takes place.


----------



## sparky

Marion Morrison said:


> We usually buy about $300 worth of triple-report mortars apiece and beer, think that will be affordable this year?


or next year.....?


Marion Morrison said:


> 1-2 more weeks and a Depression is guaranteed.


gawd yes....



jc456 said:


> If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.


and if it does not, then they can claim it did work....



jc456 said:


> these pukes are rooting for people to die.


i've seen a lot of people die up close & personal,  it sucks....



flacaltenn said:


> I KNOW it would nearly kill you to sit thru any of those 2 or 3 a day press conferences at the WH -- but they are the PUBLIC LIFELINE for information on the numbers and the govt response..


nothing better to do....& i've horded all the cheap whiskey i can....



flacaltenn said:


> Maybe folks will do more to *RETAIN their Civil Liberties* after a dose of "the Government is here to HELP you"...




*We got the national guards and that ain’t all
We got the CDC testing us at the mall
Gman curfew's got a hold of me, too
I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu

Got all my flights canceled to China ‘til fall
Went for a dump but there’s no TP at all
Gman minions got me locked down too 
I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu


I Wanna sneeze but I’m afraid I’ll show
Telling symptoms fema says got to go
Gman curfew's got a hold of me, too
I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu


Gotta quarantine for what I don’t know
My nose is runnin' but my fevers low
Gman curfew's got a hold of me, too
I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu


I gotta a potus sezs he’s got the plan
He was on TV , claims he is the man*
* Gman curfew's got me feelin’ blue
I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu*

~S~ w/apologies to Mr Rivers


----------



## jc456

sparky said:


> and if it does not, then they can claim it did work....


naw, they don't get to make that claim for me.  they never had a benchmarked number to say, see, without the lock down we would have had.... Nope, they never saw that number.  The number increased after they moved to lock down. doesn't jive.  Isn't logical. but asswipes will be asswipes and say anything.


----------



## jc456

sparky said:


> i've seen a lot of people die up close & personal, it sucks...


I watched my first wife die.  Had to bury her.  Had both legs amputated, dialysis, and lost eyesight,  Diabetes is evil.  she was 30 years old.  I don't feel shamed from the left in here because I've actually experienced loss.  I wish that on no one.  Them?  they don't care.  young blacks die daily in Chicago and the left do nothing.  Flu deaths are over 24,000 and the left say nothing.  I lost all respect with them.  They have no way to ever earn it back.


----------



## 2aguy

The numbers ......









						The Wuhan Virus: Where We Are Now [Updated]
					

When the news consists just about entirely of the Wuhan virus, and seemingly every death merits a headline, it is easy to lose perspective. So it is time to update this chart, which I have posted a couple of times before. It is very simple: it shows 1) the average number of deaths per year...




					www.powerlineblog.com
				




When the news consists just about entirely of the Wuhan virus, and seemingly every death merits a headline, it is easy to lose perspective. So it is time to update this chart, which I have posted a couple of times before. It is very simple: it shows 

1) the average number of deaths per year, worldwide, due to the seasonal flu virus, which is around 470,000; 

2) the total number of Wuhan virus deaths as of yesterday, as reported by the World Health Organization, 40,598; 

the number of flu deaths in the U.S. in the 2017-18 flu season, 61,000; 

and the number of Wuhan deaths so far in the U.S., as reported yesterday by the Centers for Disease Control, 3,603. Click to enlarge:





The global number is undoubtedly low due to false reporting from China and (I assume) Iran, but even if you multiply the Chinese figure by 10 and the Iranian by 3, we are still only one-sixth of the way to a normal flu season, in terms of fatalities. 

*Given the hysteria with which we are inundated, I assume the Wuhan virus will, in the end, at least be equal to an average flu season, both globally and in the U.S. But at the moment, it is hard to see how we are going to get there.*


----------



## jc456

2aguy said:


> The numbers ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wuhan Virus: Where We Are Now [Updated]
> 
> 
> When the news consists just about entirely of the Wuhan virus, and seemingly every death merits a headline, it is easy to lose perspective. So it is time to update this chart, which I have posted a couple of times before. It is very simple: it shows 1) the average number of deaths per year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.powerlineblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When the news consists just about entirely of the Wuhan virus, and seemingly every death merits a headline, it is easy to lose perspective. So it is time to update this chart, which I have posted a couple of times before. It is very simple: it shows
> 
> 1) the average number of deaths per year, worldwide, due to the seasonal flu virus, which is around 470,000;
> 
> 2) the total number of Wuhan virus deaths as of yesterday, as reported by the World Health Organization, 40,598;
> 
> the number of flu deaths in the U.S. in the 2017-18 flu season, 61,000;
> 
> and the number of Wuhan deaths so far in the U.S., as reported yesterday by the Centers for Disease Control, 3,603. Click to enlarge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The global number is undoubtedly low due to false reporting from China and (I assume) Iran, but even if you multiply the Chinese figure by 10 and the Iranian by 3, we are still only one-sixth of the way to a normal flu season, in terms of fatalities.
> 
> *Given the hysteria with which we are inundated, I assume the Wuhan virus will, in the end, at least be equal to an average flu season, both globally and in the U.S. But at the moment, it is hard to see how we are going to get there.*


all I've been saying.


----------



## jc456

One virus and we turned into Venezuela in one month.  I hope the left are all happy!!!  This is the leftist footprint of their socialism.


----------



## flacaltenn

LoneLaugher said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> The president and his team told you that we'd lose 120,000 to 240,000 people to this virus if we do everything right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except that if listened to docs from CDC -- 120K to 240K is largely based on GUESSES as to whether OTHER major metros will bubble up....  Right now -- it's just NYC metro and New Orleans.   And NOBODY KNOWS THIS...  Those numbers are not written in stone...
> 
> Death RATE will go up when the great American Med system becomes LOCALLY overwhelmed.  For the majority of the country OUTSIDE those metros -- that's not likely to happen..
> 
> So the CDC docs got up before and after Trump and laid all that out..  NOBODY should be taking those numbers LITERALLY or saying those numbers are "if we do EVERYTHING right"..
> 
> I KNOW it would nearly kill you to sit thru any of those 2 or 3 a day press conferences at the WH -- but they are the PUBLIC LIFELINE for information on the numbers and the govt response..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude. I'm listening to every second of every WH press conference. It doesn't kill me to be informed of to see where an attempt to misinformed me takes place.
Click to expand...


I'm THRILLED that you do not have seizures or other side effects from that "sacrifice"..  

AND impressed..  This is one of those times when it pays to listen to the lead team before you binge on the political analysis...


----------



## flacaltenn

sparky said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> We usually buy about $300 worth of triple-report mortars apiece and beer, think that will be affordable this year?
> 
> 
> 
> or next year.....?
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1-2 more weeks and a Depression is guaranteed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gawd yes....
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and if it does not, then they can claim it did work....
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> these pukes are rooting for people to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've seen a lot of people die up close & personal,  it sucks....
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW it would nearly kill you to sit thru any of those 2 or 3 a day press conferences at the WH -- but they are the PUBLIC LIFELINE for information on the numbers and the govt response..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing better to do....& i've horded all the cheap whiskey i can....
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe folks will do more to *RETAIN their Civil Liberties* after a dose of "the Government is here to HELP you"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *We got the national guards and that ain’t all
> We got the CDC testing us at the mall
> Gman curfew's got a hold of me, too
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu
> 
> Got all my flights canceled to China ‘til fall
> Went for a dump but there’s no TP at all
> Gman minions got me locked down too
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu
> 
> 
> I Wanna sneeze but I’m afraid I’ll show
> Telling symptoms fema says got to go
> Gman curfew's got a hold of me, too
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu
> 
> 
> Gotta quarantine for what I don’t know
> My nose is runnin' but my fevers low
> Gman curfew's got a hold of me, too
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu
> 
> 
> I gotta a potus sezs he’s got the plan
> He was on TV , claims he is the man*
> * Gman curfew's got me feelin’ blue
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu*
> 
> ~S~ w/apologies to Mr Rivers
Click to expand...


I've got this favorite old Buffalo Springfield song, For What its Worth..  Read yours above, I'll bet the 2 of us could make the Springfield about Cuomo, COVID, NYC...  I'll beat ya to it !!!   (Sanity break challenge from the serious stuff.. )


----------



## sparky

flacaltenn said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> We usually buy about $300 worth of triple-report mortars apiece and beer, think that will be affordable this year?
> 
> 
> 
> or next year.....?
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1-2 more weeks and a Depression is guaranteed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gawd yes....
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and if it does not, then they can claim it did work....
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> these pukes are rooting for people to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've seen a lot of people die up close & personal,  it sucks....
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW it would nearly kill you to sit thru any of those 2 or 3 a day press conferences at the WH -- but they are the PUBLIC LIFELINE for information on the numbers and the govt response..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing better to do....& i've horded all the cheap whiskey i can....
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe folks will do more to *RETAIN their Civil Liberties* after a dose of "the Government is here to HELP you"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *We got the national guards and that ain’t all
> We got the CDC testing us at the mall
> Gman curfew's got a hold of me, too
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu
> 
> Got all my flights canceled to China ‘til fall
> Went for a dump but there’s no TP at all
> Gman minions got me locked down too
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu
> 
> 
> I Wanna sneeze but I’m afraid I’ll show
> Telling symptoms fema says got to go
> Gman curfew's got a hold of me, too
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu
> 
> 
> Gotta quarantine for what I don’t know
> My nose is runnin' but my fevers low
> Gman curfew's got a hold of me, too
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu
> 
> 
> I gotta a potus sezs he’s got the plan
> He was on TV , claims he is the man*
> * Gman curfew's got me feelin’ blue
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu*
> 
> ~S~ w/apologies to Mr Rivers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got this favorite old Buffalo Springfield song, For What its Worth..  Read yours above, I'll bet the 2 of us could make the Springfield about Cuomo, COVID, NYC...  I'll beat ya to it !!!   (Sanity break challenge from the serious stuff.. )
Click to expand...

*LOL!*, tune this up if you can FCL>>>>

*There's something happening here
But what it is ain't exactly clear
There's a man with covid over there
Telling me I got to beware*
_
*I think it's time we stop
Children, what's that sound?
Everybody look - what's going down?

The TP lines are getting long
Seems the ventilators are all gone
Young people sneakin past state lines
Are getting so much survellieance from behind*
_
*It's time we stop
Hey, what's that sound?
Everybody look - what's going down?*


----------



## flacaltenn

sparky said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> We usually buy about $300 worth of triple-report mortars apiece and beer, think that will be affordable this year?
> 
> 
> 
> or next year.....?
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1-2 more weeks and a Depression is guaranteed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gawd yes....
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this jumps, then self isolation didn't work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and if it does not, then they can claim it did work....
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> these pukes are rooting for people to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i've seen a lot of people die up close & personal,  it sucks....
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I KNOW it would nearly kill you to sit thru any of those 2 or 3 a day press conferences at the WH -- but they are the PUBLIC LIFELINE for information on the numbers and the govt response..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nothing better to do....& i've horded all the cheap whiskey i can....
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe folks will do more to *RETAIN their Civil Liberties* after a dose of "the Government is here to HELP you"...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *We got the national guards and that ain’t all
> We got the CDC testing us at the mall
> Gman curfew's got a hold of me, too
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu
> 
> Got all my flights canceled to China ‘til fall
> Went for a dump but there’s no TP at all
> Gman minions got me locked down too
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu
> 
> 
> I Wanna sneeze but I’m afraid I’ll show
> Telling symptoms fema says got to go
> Gman curfew's got a hold of me, too
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu
> 
> 
> Gotta quarantine for what I don’t know
> My nose is runnin' but my fevers low
> Gman curfew's got a hold of me, too
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu
> 
> 
> I gotta a potus sezs he’s got the plan
> He was on TV , claims he is the man*
> * Gman curfew's got me feelin’ blue
> I got the jack boot pneumonia and the boggie wuhan flu*
> 
> ~S~ w/apologies to Mr Rivers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've got this favorite old Buffalo Springfield song, For What its Worth..  Read yours above, I'll bet the 2 of us could make the Springfield about Cuomo, COVID, NYC...  I'll beat ya to it !!!   (Sanity break challenge from the serious stuff.. )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *LOL!*, tune this up if you can FCL>>>>
> 
> *There's something happening here
> But what it is ain't exactly clear
> There's a man with covid over there
> Telling me I got to beware*
> 
> _*I think it's time we stop
> Children, what's that sound?
> Everybody look - what's going down?
> 
> The TP lines are getting long
> Seems the ventilators are all gone
> Young people sneakin past state lines
> Are getting so much survellieance from behind*_
> 
> *It's time we stop
> Hey, what's that sound?
> Everybody look - what's going down?*
Click to expand...


You're too quick for me.. LOL...  I just knew that song was RIGHT for the times and mood..  I'll weigh in tonight and compare...  So you're turning pro and taking requests huh?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Eh, Sparky is an anomaly.


----------



## flacaltenn

Marion Morrison said:


> Eh, Sparky is an anomaly.



Most artistic geniuses are chief..  As long as he's on topic -- it's all good..


----------



## sparky

flacaltenn said:


> So you're turning pro and taking requests huh?


I guess i'm that bored now FCT!

~S~


----------



## Marion Morrison

I don't think what FCT said about civil liberties got through, and that's sad.

Thank you sir, for remembering what they were!


----------



## sparky

Thx for getting the point MM

otoh.... just think of all the surveillance _work_ in all this

and here i am a lowly spark....._man_.....i could be _essential_ again!

~S~


----------



## sparky

work w/me.....


*What a field day for the heat
Thousands of people we can’t treat
Hacking and choking in lines
Mostly detained by Cuomo with fines*
_
*It's time we stop
Hey, what's that sound?
Everybody look - what's going down?

Paranoia strikes deep
China sells masks on the cheap
Stay inside ,and don’t be afraid
Step outside , the men come and take you away

We better stop
Hey, what's that sound?
Everybody look - what's going down?*
_
*We better stop
Hey, what's that sound?
Everybody look - what's going down?*

~S~w/apologies to Buffalo Springfield and aspiring poets everywhere


----------



## Olde Europe

Let's document some crucial dates, since the next update of the model may be about to arrive.

As of April 1: item, #, date:

* Invasive ventilators needed: 32,518 - April 12

* COVID-19 deaths / day: 2,644 - April 16

* COVID-19 deaths: 93,531 - projected by August 4, 2020

Hope it all stays there, or even below.


----------



## eagle1462010

sparky said:


> work w/me.....
> 
> 
> *What a field day for the heat
> Thousands of people we can’t treat
> Hacking and choking in lines
> Mostly detained by Cuomo with fines*
> 
> _*It's time we stop
> Hey, what's that sound?
> Everybody look - what's going down?
> 
> Paranoia strikes deep
> China sells masks on the cheap
> Stay inside ,and don’t be afraid
> Step outside , the men come and take you away
> 
> We better stop
> Hey, what's that sound?
> Everybody look - what's going down?*_
> 
> *We better stop
> Hey, what's that sound?
> Everybody look - what's going down?*
> 
> ~S~w/apologies to Buffalo Springfield and aspiring poets everywhere


That was pretty good you unessential worker.


----------



## BWK

flacaltenn said:


> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org


It's a hoax. Coronavirus doesn't exist.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Most nations have reached the hump. US next week.








						Covid Trends
					

Visualizing the exponential growth of COVID-19 across the world.




					aatishb.com


----------



## Weatherman2020

BWK said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a hoax. Coronavirus doesn't exist.
Click to expand...

Why do you Leftards hate science?


----------



## Olde Europe

Olde Europe said:


> Let's document some crucial dates, since the next update of the model may be about to arrive.
> 
> As of April 1: item, #, date:
> 
> * Invasive ventilators needed: 32,518 - April 12
> 
> * COVID-19 deaths / day: 2,644 - April 16
> 
> * COVID-19 deaths: 93,531 - projected by August 4, 2020
> 
> Hope it all stays there, or even below.



The model has been updated.  As of April 5: item, #, date:

* Invasive ventilators needed: 25,004 - April 16

* COVID-19 deaths / day: 3,130 - April 16

* COVID-19 deaths: 81,766 - projected by August 4, 2020

They've summarized the reasons for the changes here.  The major change (among several) based on a far larger dataset appears to be the death rate per hospital admission rising from 11% to almost 18% on average.

The earlier model was predicated on the whole country going into lock-down last Friday.  As of now, nine states did not.  The assumption was that without that lock-down the predicted fatalities would rise.

Admittedly, how the later model arrives at a 13% lower fatality count escapes me.  Let's hope they got that right.


----------



## M14 Shooter

*A HUGE one-day drop in projections.

4-7:
US projection, @ peak (15 APR)
shortage of beds: 36654
shortage of ICU beds 16323
Total death projections thru 4 AUG: 81766, 
Range: 49131-136401 (+/- 40%)

4-8:
US projection, @ peak (11 APR)
shortage of beds: 15852
shortage of ICU beds 9047
Total death projections thru 4 AUG: 60415
Range:  31221-126703  (+/- 48%)*

IHME | COVID-19 Projections


----------



## Weatherman2020

M14 Shooter said:


> *A HUGE one-day drop in projections.
> 
> 4-7:
> US projection, @ peak (15 APR)
> shortage of beds: 36654
> shortage of ICU beds 16323
> Total death projections thru 4 AUG: 81766,
> Range: 49131-136401 (+/- 40%)
> 
> 4-8:
> US projection, @ peak (11 APR)
> shortage of beds: 15852
> shortage of ICU beds 9047
> Total death projections thru 4 AUG: 60415
> Range:  31221-126703  (+/- 48%)*
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections


Yep, as prophesied a month ago. Overhyped to justify making people surrender their basic human rights.


----------



## jc456

Weatherman2020 said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> *A HUGE one-day drop in projections.
> 
> 4-7:
> US projection, @ peak (15 APR)
> shortage of beds: 36654
> shortage of ICU beds 16323
> Total death projections thru 4 AUG: 81766,
> Range: 49131-136401 (+/- 40%)
> 
> 4-8:
> US projection, @ peak (11 APR)
> shortage of beds: 15852
> shortage of ICU beds 9047
> Total death projections thru 4 AUG: 60415
> Range:  31221-126703  (+/- 48%)*
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, as prophesied a month ago. Overhyped to justify making people surrender their basic human rights.
Click to expand...

EXACTLY


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I see everyone's predictions were dooms day nonsense at this point. We've revised from up to 200k down to less than 60k.

Looks good for our gloBULL warming catastrophe predictions lol


----------



## DrLove

In case not posted, here's a real interesting video from Johns Hopkins (thanks to Donnie's two months of dithering) depicting the US rise to #1 - With a BULLET!!


----------



## james bond

*Is there an European COVID-19 virus?*

Italy, Spain, France, UK, and Germany are hit the worst in Europe.  There are more deaths there than anywhere else in the world right now.  Austria and Germany may lift their lockdown April 15th.  New York and New Jersey are getting the European COVID-19.

_"Despite examining different examples of the outbreak, researchers from both teams reached largely the same conclusions about its origins, the Times reported.

"The majority is clearly European," Dr. Harm van Bakel, a geneticist and co-author of the Icahn School's study, told the newspaper.

Travelers likely carrying the virus had already been arriving in New York from Europe before Jan. 31, when President Trump limited entry by foreign nationals who'd been in China and March 11, when the president announced plans to block travelers from most parts of Europe, the Times reported.

On March 19, the newspaper reported that travelers arriving from Europe - where outbreaks in Italy and Spain were severe - were being asked at New York's John F. Kennedy International Airport only if they had been to China or Iran, not if they had visited the hardest-hit nations in Europe.

"People were just oblivious," Dr. Adriana Heguy of the NYU research team told the Times.

Researchers need to track the history of the virus so they will be able to develop vaccines and modify them as the virus mutates into other forms, the report said."_









						New York-area coronavirus outbreak originated primarily in Europe, not China: report
					

Two separate studies show that the coronavirus outbreak in the New York City area – by far the most deadly in the U.S. – originated from Europe, not China, according to a report.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Skull

CDC says some more people can go back to work:



			https://media.breitbart.com/media/2020/04/critical-workers-implementing-safety-practices.jpg


----------



## sparky

Skull said:


> CDC says some more people can go back to work:
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.breitbart.com/media/2020/04/critical-workers-implementing-safety-practices.jpg


i don't understand how checking for a temperature matters if one can be contagious and asymptomatic ....?

~S~


----------



## Skull

sparky said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC says some more people can go back to work:
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.breitbart.com/media/2020/04/critical-workers-implementing-safety-practices.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't understand how checking for a temperature matters if one can be contagious and asymptomatic ....?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...


Do not look for "expert" logic - it is mainly a matter of appearance and covering one rear end.


----------



## Fed Starving

DrLove said:


> In case not posted, here's a real interesting video from Johns Hopkins (thanks to Donnie's two months of dithering) depicting the US rise to #1 - With a BULLET!!



I like this video.


----------



## sparky

Skull said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC says some more people can go back to work:
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.breitbart.com/media/2020/04/critical-workers-implementing-safety-practices.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't understand how checking for a temperature matters if one can be contagious and asymptomatic ....?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do not look for "expert" logic - it is mainly a matter of appearance and covering one rear end.
Click to expand...

that i do understand.....~S~


----------



## excalibur

Dori: Gov. Inslee owes US Army, Feds an apology
					

A week ago, Gov. Inslee slammed our federal government for not doing enough for our state. Now, he owes them an apology.



					mynorthwest.com


----------



## excalibur

Did arrogance kill New Yorkers?

*“Excuse our arrogance as New Yorkers — I speak for the mayor also on this one — we think we have the best health care system on the planet right here in New York,” Mr. Cuomo said on March 2. “So, when you’re saying, what happened in other countries versus what happened here, we don’t even think it’s going to be as bad as it was in other countries.”*​








						How Delays and Unheeded Warnings Hindered New York’s Virus Fight (Published 2020)
					

The federal response was chaotic. Even so, the state’s and city’s own initial efforts failed to keep pace with the outbreak, The Times found.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## jc456

sparky said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC says some more people can go back to work:
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.breitbart.com/media/2020/04/critical-workers-implementing-safety-practices.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't understand how checking for a temperature matters if one can be contagious and asymptomatic ....?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

dude, thank you, thank you, FKING THANK YOU.  If that doesn't prove that there is no such thing as asymptomatic, nothing else does.  EXACTLY. no temp, no symptom, no got.


----------



## Jitss617

Coumo the gov just said he won’t open until we get a vaccine in 18 months. Lol democrats want to be run off the land


----------



## james bond

jc456 said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC says some more people can go back to work:
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.breitbart.com/media/2020/04/critical-workers-implementing-safety-practices.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't understand how checking for a temperature matters if one can be contagious and asymptomatic ....?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, thank you, thank you, FKING THANK YOU.  If that doesn't prove that there is no such thing as asymptomatic, nothing else does.  EXACTLY. no temp, no symptom, no got.
Click to expand...


All the temp check does is eliminate people who may have it from entering the work place.  That doesn't mean you got everyone who has it and may pass it on.  Thus, you still need to take precautions inside the work place.  If the ER personnel can work in their environment, then you can certainly work in yours.


----------



## jc456

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC says some more people can go back to work:
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.breitbart.com/media/2020/04/critical-workers-implementing-safety-practices.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't understand how checking for a temperature matters if one can be contagious and asymptomatic ....?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, thank you, thank you, FKING THANK YOU.  If that doesn't prove that there is no such thing as asymptomatic, nothing else does.  EXACTLY. no temp, no symptom, no got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the temp check does is eliminate people who may have it from entering the work place.  That doesn't mean you got everyone who has it and may pass it on.  Thus, you still need to take precautions inside the work place.  If the ER personnel can work in their environment, then you can certainly work in yours.
Click to expand...

but I could have a cough and not a temp.  see, the action does absolutely nothing. not a fking thing.


----------



## james bond

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC says some more people can go back to work:
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.breitbart.com/media/2020/04/critical-workers-implementing-safety-practices.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't understand how checking for a temperature matters if one can be contagious and asymptomatic ....?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, thank you, thank you, FKING THANK YOU.  If that doesn't prove that there is no such thing as asymptomatic, nothing else does.  EXACTLY. no temp, no symptom, no got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the temp check does is eliminate people who may have it from entering the work place.  That doesn't mean you got everyone who has it and may pass it on.  Thus, you still need to take precautions inside the work place.  If the ER personnel can work in their environment, then you can certainly work in yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I could have a cough and not a temp.  see, the action does absolutely nothing. not a fking thing.
Click to expand...


They ask how are you feeling today and you say I have a cough.  You go back home.  If you lie and go inside and cough up a storm, then you get the snot kicked out of you.  No, you get sent home with time worked.


----------



## jc456

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC says some more people can go back to work:
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.breitbart.com/media/2020/04/critical-workers-implementing-safety-practices.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't understand how checking for a temperature matters if one can be contagious and asymptomatic ....?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dude, thank you, thank you, FKING THANK YOU.  If that doesn't prove that there is no such thing as asymptomatic, nothing else does.  EXACTLY. no temp, no symptom, no got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the temp check does is eliminate people who may have it from entering the work place.  That doesn't mean you got everyone who has it and may pass it on.  Thus, you still need to take precautions inside the work place.  If the ER personnel can work in their environment, then you can certainly work in yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but I could have a cough and not a temp.  see, the action does absolutely nothing. not a fking thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They ask how are you feeling today and you say I have a cough.  You go back home.  If you lie and go inside and cough up a storm, then you get the snot kicked out of you.  No, you get sent home with time worked.
Click to expand...

oh wow, so violence for a cough?  you guys really are the violent ones. you're outrage is never over matched.


----------



## jc456

Jitss617 said:


> Coumo the gov just said he won’t open until we get a vaccine in 18 months. Lol democrats want to be run off the land


if trump says open, he'll have to open.  Cuomo's confused on how our government works.


----------



## excalibur

NYC Adds Nearly 4,000 People Who Never Tested Positive To Coronavirus Death Tolls
					

New York City added nearly 4,000 people who never tested positive for the coronavirus to its death toll Tuesday.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## excalibur

The Problem with New York City’s COVID-19 Death-Rate Estimates | National Review
					

New York City is dysfunctional, but this is not a New York issue. The guesstimating is being done at the express invitation of the federal CDC.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## excalibur

Stanford antibody study suggests COVID-19 more widespread than official confirmed cases
					

Stanford University released results Friday of the nation's first large-scale community study of antibodies for the new coronavirus SARS-CoV2.




					www.ktvu.com


----------



## JoeMoma

sparky said:


> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC says some more people can go back to work:
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.breitbart.com/media/2020/04/critical-workers-implementing-safety-practices.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't understand how checking for a temperature matters if one can be contagious and asymptomatic ....?
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

It's not perfect, but temperature checks may help screen out a lot of contagious people.


----------



## sparky

JoeMoma said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull said:
> 
> 
> 
> CDC says some more people can go back to work:
> 
> 
> 
> https://media.breitbart.com/media/2020/04/critical-workers-implementing-safety-practices.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't understand how checking for a temperature matters if one can be contagious and asymptomatic ....?
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not perfect, but temperature checks may help screen out a lot of contagious people.
Click to expand...

after they've been contagious for a while......~S~


----------



## excalibur

One third of participants in Massachusetts study tested positive for antibodies linked to coronavirus
					

Residents of a Massachusetts town are infected but don't know it.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## excalibur

Stanford antibody study suggests COVID-19 more widespread than official confirmed cases
					

Stanford University released results Friday of the nation's first large-scale community study of antibodies for the new coronavirus SARS-CoV2.




					www.ktvu.com


----------



## excalibur

Here’s How Much Downstate New York Is Skewing the United States’ Coronavirus Numbers
					

I live in New York State. But I live in Western New York—not New York City or downstate. If you ask anyone from downstate, they are New Yorkers. I am not. And quite honestly, I’m okay with that. I hav...




					pjmedia.com


----------



## excalibur

Birx shows how the nation did not have to shut down because of New York.


----------



## jc456

For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus.  so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.


----------



## jc456

Illinois hospitals full of empty beds
					

Across Chicago and downstate, thousands of high-cost hospital beds routinely lie empty. Use this Crain's database to explore a first-of-its-kind analysis of every hospital in the state.



					www.chicagobusiness.com


----------



## excalibur

jc456 said:


> For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus.  so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.




By orders of the CDC.


----------



## jc456

excalibur said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus.  so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By orders of the CDC.
Click to expand...

I know.  I didn't know until last week.


----------



## PoliticalChic

jc456 said:


> Illinois hospitals full of empty beds
> 
> 
> Across Chicago and downstate, thousands of high-cost hospital beds routinely lie empty. Use this Crain's database to explore a first-of-its-kind analysis of every hospital in the state.
> 
> 
> 
> www.chicagobusiness.com




Thank you!


----------



## excalibur

jc456 said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus.  so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By orders of the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  I didn't know until last week.
Click to expand...



Plus the feds are paying more $$$$$ for Wuhan virus patients.


----------



## jc456

excalibur said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus.  so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By orders of the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  I didn't know until last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the feds are paying more $$$$$ for Wuhan virus patients.
Click to expand...

It’s bullsnot they admitted it


----------



## MindWars

Get r


jc456 said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus.  so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By orders of the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  I didn't know until last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the feds are paying more $$$$$ for Wuhan virus patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s bullsnot they admitted it
Click to expand...



Get ready JC that 2nd wave is coming  please tread with caution " again" this time we hear the deaths won't be rigged up.
The 1st wave failed they've got to try again with out first taking Trump out that's to obvious not that they care we know that's onn those scum bag democrats list though if all else fails.

This is all being used to shut down the west they couldn't beat us the other ways now CLOWARD AND PIVEN imagine now how many leftist loonns know NOTHING about Cloward and Piven.


----------



## jc456

MindWars said:


> Get r
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus.  so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By orders of the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  I didn't know until last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the feds are paying more $$$$$ for Wuhan virus patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s bullsnot they admitted it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready JC that 2nd wave is coming  please tread with caution " again" this time we hear the deaths won't be rigged up.
> The 1st wave failed they've got to try again with out first taking Trump out that's to obvious not that they care we know that's onn those scum bag democrats list though if all else fails.
> 
> This is all being used to shut down the west they couldn't beat us the other ways now CLOWARD AND PIVEN imagine now how many leftist loonns know NOTHING about Cloward and Piven.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326157
> View attachment 326154
Click to expand...

anyone that uses logic to function are clear on what the issue is with these leftist pukes and the actual attack.  It's been ongoing for that timeline.  JFK would be a conservative today. It's why he was assassinated. I mean, how dare him say in public, 'ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country" bang


----------



## MindWars

jc456 said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get r
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus.  so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By orders of the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  I didn't know until last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the feds are paying more $$$$$ for Wuhan virus patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s bullsnot they admitted it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready JC that 2nd wave is coming  please tread with caution " again" this time we hear the deaths won't be rigged up.
> The 1st wave failed they've got to try again with out first taking Trump out that's to obvious not that they care we know that's onn those scum bag democrats list though if all else fails.
> 
> This is all being used to shut down the west they couldn't beat us the other ways now CLOWARD AND PIVEN imagine now how many leftist loonns know NOTHING about Cloward and Piven.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326157
> View attachment 326154
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anyone that uses logic to function are clear on what the issue is with these leftist pukes and the actual attack.  It's been ongoing for that timeline.  JFK would be a conservative today. It's why he was assassinated. I mean, how dare him say in public, 'ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country" bang
Click to expand...


True , true---

The mentally challenged have nice surprises coming....esp . when they flock for a fkn vaccine that won't work at anything other than killing them.  

The newest line of BS coming








						Mutated coronavirus strain in India could kill all efforts at creating a vaccine
					

An unusual strain of coronavirus that was isolated in India has been found to contain a strange mutation that experts warn could completely derail all efforts to develop a vaccine for the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) at large.  Researchers from both Australia and Taiwan are warning that this mutat




					www.naturalnews.com
				



*Mutated coronavirus strain in India could kill all efforts at creating a vaccine*


----------



## jc456

MindWars said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get r
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus.  so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By orders of the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  I didn't know until last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the feds are paying more $$$$$ for Wuhan virus patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s bullsnot they admitted it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Get ready JC that 2nd wave is coming  please tread with caution " again" this time we hear the deaths won't be rigged up.
> The 1st wave failed they've got to try again with out first taking Trump out that's to obvious not that they care we know that's onn those scum bag democrats list though if all else fails.
> 
> This is all being used to shut down the west they couldn't beat us the other ways now CLOWARD AND PIVEN imagine now how many leftist loonns know NOTHING about Cloward and Piven.
> 
> 
> View attachment 326157
> View attachment 326154
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> anyone that uses logic to function are clear on what the issue is with these leftist pukes and the actual attack.  It's been ongoing for that timeline.  JFK would be a conservative today. It's why he was assassinated. I mean, how dare him say in public, 'ask not what your country can do for you, but what you can do for your country" bang
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True , true---
> 
> The mentally challenged have nice surprises coming....esp . when they flock for a fkn vaccine that won't work at anything other than killing them.
> 
> The newest line of BS coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mutated coronavirus strain in India could kill all efforts at creating a vaccine
> 
> 
> An unusual strain of coronavirus that was isolated in India has been found to contain a strange mutation that experts warn could completely derail all efforts to develop a vaccine for the Wuhan coronavirus (COVID-19) at large.  Researchers from both Australia and Taiwan are warning that this mutat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.naturalnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mutated coronavirus strain in India could kill all efforts at creating a vaccine*
Click to expand...

No such thing as a vaccine. 

Ask flu victims who got vaccines


----------



## excalibur

UK ONS Figures Show Three Times More Deaths From Flu & Pneumonia Than Coronavirus
					

Original prediction warned of 500,000 COVID deaths.



					summit.news


----------



## MindWars

excalibur said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus.  so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By orders of the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  I didn't know until last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the feds are paying more $$$$$ for Wuhan virus patients.
Click to expand...


39,000 for those in need of ventilators.  Your the first one I saw say this excellent!!


----------



## MindWars

MindWars said:


> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus.  so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By orders of the CDC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know.  I didn't know until last week.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Plus the feds are paying more $$$$$ for Wuhan virus patients.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 39,000 for those in need of ventilators.  Your the first one I saw say this excellent!!
Click to expand...


They admit the truth and tell the zombies but they still don't get it and never will.
All this panic is to take our rights away............   











The public is being lied to via the WHO/UN. because these are the two loser groups that one to usher in the NWO then you add their recruit soldiers BILL GATES SOROS MARK Z JEFF B......do you not see the powers grouping as 1.

Gawd ppl connect the dots.


----------



## james bond

jc456 said:


> For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus. so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.



Do you think it's way undercounted?  Overcounted?  Is it a coverup so Trump gets re-elected?


----------



## james bond

"The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has tripled the number of coronavirus symptoms it lists on its website.

The federal organization previously listed fever, cough and shortness of breath as symptoms of COVID-19. The CDC has added six additional symptoms as people “have had a wide range of symptoms reported,” it says on its website.

New symptoms for the disease now include “chills, repeated shaking with chills, muscle pain, headache, sore throat and new loss of taste or smell,” the CDC said.

There are more than 869,000 confirmed cases of coronavirus and nearly 50,000 deaths in the United States, according to Johns Hopkins University, but this is the first time the CDC has increased the number of signs of the disease.

Those who have “trouble breathing, persistent pain or pressure in their chest, new confusion or inability to arouse or have bluish lips or face” should seek immediate medical attention, according to the CDC.

The new symptoms have been reported by many people who have had the virus. Utah Jazz center Rudy Gobert, who was one of the first North American athletes to be diagnosed with the disease, said after testing positive he hadn’t “been able to smell anything for the last 4 days.”

Cara Vidano, a California woman who suspected she had the virus last month after her boyfriend had a confirmed case, said her legs “were so sore.

“It was like we had run a long-distance race,” she told the Press Democrat.

CNN reporter Chris Cuomo was among those who reported having chills. He said he was shivering so much that he chipped a tooth.

Other symptoms for coronavirus may include diarrhea, skin rash, runny nose, red eyes, and fatigue."



			https://www.sacbee.com/news/coronavirus/article242260231.html


----------



## jc456

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus. so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it's way undercounted?  Overcounted?  Is it a coverup so Trump gets re-elected?
Click to expand...

I don’t believe they know. Every thing they say is wrong. Inaccurate off kilter. I now read Cuomo was out, a governor lied about 10 deaths and the two experts said to count any probable as Wuhan. I’ve not seen one sick person. Every person that’s been shown supposedly with it looked as healthy as me, Tom Hanks and his wife as examples


----------



## james bond

jc456 said:


> I now read Cuomo was out,



Yep, I'm glad Cuomo is out and it's Joe Biden vs. Trump.  Biden is worse candidate than Obama or Hillary.  Even with Trump gaffes on treatment for COVID-19, Biden has said worse.


----------



## jc456

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now read Cuomo was out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm glad Cuomo is out and it's Joe Biden vs. Trump.  Biden is worse candidate than Obama or Hillary.  Even with Trump gaffes on treatment for COVID-19, Biden has said worse.
Click to expand...

Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running


----------



## james bond

jc456 said:


> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running



Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.

I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.


----------



## excalibur

The data is in — stop the panic and end the total isolation
					

Americans are now desperate for sensible policymakers who have the courage to ignore the panic and rely on facts.




					thehill.com


----------



## MindWars

OH look they will update just how to kiss China's ass.


----------



## jc456

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
Click to expand...

Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him


----------



## Rye Catcher

james bond said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now read Cuomo was out,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm glad Cuomo is out and it's Joe Biden vs. Trump.  Biden is worse candidate than Obama or Hillary.  Even with Trump gaffes on treatment for COVID-19, Biden has said worse.
Click to expand...

Yeah, post what is worse than trump.  Trump's the bottom of the barrel in lies and flip flops


----------



## Aletheia4u




----------



## Aletheia4u




----------



## excalibur




----------



## Marion Morrison

excalibur said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I didn't know until last week they weren't testing the dead for the virus.  so no death is confirmed in the US. All bogus numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By orders of the CDC.
Click to expand...

That seems reallll shifty.


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
Click to expand...


Fake news.


----------



## excalibur

WHO lauds lockdown-ignoring Sweden as a ‘model’ for countries going forward
					

The World Health Organization lauded Sweden as a “model” for battling the coronavirus as countries lift lockdowns — after the nation controversially refused restrictions. Dr. Mike Ryan,…




					nypost.com


----------



## excalibur

Coronavirus Drug Exclusive: Meet The Doctor Behind The Hydroxychloroquine Treatment, And What's Next For Its Use
					

It's been criticized as unproven, but now a major hospital in New York is launching a clinical trial based on the treatment.




					newyork.cbslocal.com


----------



## excalibur

FDA approves coronavirus antibody test that boasts near-perfect accuracy
					

The Food and Drug Administration gave emergency approval to a COVID-19 antibody test that boasts near-perfect accuracy, the company said Sunday. Swiss drugmaker Roche said the new test, which deter…




					nypost.com


----------



## excalibur

Nobel Prize-winning scientist shares COVID-19 data showing strict lockdowns were an overreaction
					

'...the damage done by lockdown will exceed any saving of lives by a huge factor'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Baz Ares

excalibur said:


> Nobel Prize-winning scientist shares COVID-19 data showing strict lockdowns were an overreaction
> 
> 
> '...the damage done by lockdown will exceed any saving of lives by a huge factor'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theblaze.com


Post that up again the other 92% who say otherwise. 

FFS!? Do you read the Blaze daily to get your alt-facts?


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
Click to expand...

which piece?


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
Click to expand...


Cuomo didn’t get caught out.


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
Click to expand...

sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
Click to expand...


Link to the admission.


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the admission.
Click to expand...

wow, using the internet is so difficult for you isn't it? more facts that you just wish to ignore because you don't like that they exist.









						‘I hate bullies’: Bicyclist verbally attacked by Chris Cuomo fires back
					

The Long Island resident blasted as a “jackass loser fat-tire biker” by Chris Cuomo in a radio rant told The Post on Tuesday that the CNN host is nothing but a bully — and he has …




					nypost.com
				




_and ranted about a confrontation he had with a bike rider outside his property Easter Sunday, when the coronavirus-infected TV star was hanging out with his family. _


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, using the internet is so difficult for you isn't it? more facts that you just wish to ignore because you don't like that they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I hate bullies’: Bicyclist verbally attacked by Chris Cuomo fires back
> 
> 
> The Long Island resident blasted as a “jackass loser fat-tire biker” by Chris Cuomo in a radio rant told The Post on Tuesday that the CNN host is nothing but a bully — and he has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and ranted about a confrontation he had with a bike rider outside his property Easter Sunday, when the coronavirus-infected TV star was hanging out with his family. _
Click to expand...


I am still waiting for a LINK TO CUOMO ADMITTING that he was caught breaking quarantine.


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, using the internet is so difficult for you isn't it? more facts that you just wish to ignore because you don't like that they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I hate bullies’: Bicyclist verbally attacked by Chris Cuomo fires back
> 
> 
> The Long Island resident blasted as a “jackass loser fat-tire biker” by Chris Cuomo in a radio rant told The Post on Tuesday that the CNN host is nothing but a bully — and he has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and ranted about a confrontation he had with a bike rider outside his property Easter Sunday, when the coronavirus-infected TV star was hanging out with his family. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for a LINK TO CUOMO ADMITTING that he was caught breaking quarantine.
Click to expand...

he was outside.  fk dude what is it you don't understand.  Quarantine means you don't leave the quarantine.  I gave you his own words.  son, I can lead a horse to water, but I can't make it drink.

perhaps you need to look up what confrontation means.


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, using the internet is so difficult for you isn't it? more facts that you just wish to ignore because you don't like that they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I hate bullies’: Bicyclist verbally attacked by Chris Cuomo fires back
> 
> 
> The Long Island resident blasted as a “jackass loser fat-tire biker” by Chris Cuomo in a radio rant told The Post on Tuesday that the CNN host is nothing but a bully — and he has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and ranted about a confrontation he had with a bike rider outside his property Easter Sunday, when the coronavirus-infected TV star was hanging out with his family. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for a LINK TO CUOMO ADMITTING that he was caught breaking quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was outside.  fk dude what is it you don't understand.  Quarantine means you don't leave the quarantine.  I gave you his own words.  son, I can lead a horse to water, but I can't make it drink.
> 
> perhaps you need to look up what confrontation means.
Click to expand...


Where was he? At his own house?


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, using the internet is so difficult for you isn't it? more facts that you just wish to ignore because you don't like that they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I hate bullies’: Bicyclist verbally attacked by Chris Cuomo fires back
> 
> 
> The Long Island resident blasted as a “jackass loser fat-tire biker” by Chris Cuomo in a radio rant told The Post on Tuesday that the CNN host is nothing but a bully — and he has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and ranted about a confrontation he had with a bike rider outside his property Easter Sunday, when the coronavirus-infected TV star was hanging out with his family. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for a LINK TO CUOMO ADMITTING that he was caught breaking quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was outside.  fk dude what is it you don't understand.  Quarantine means you don't leave the quarantine.  I gave you his own words.  son, I can lead a horse to water, but I can't make it drink.
> 
> perhaps you need to look up what confrontation means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was he? At his own house?
Click to expand...

outside,  duh,  BTW, the biker said it wasn't at his house.  I believe him.  guy outside is breaking quarantine.  stay at home is not quarantine.


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, using the internet is so difficult for you isn't it? more facts that you just wish to ignore because you don't like that they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I hate bullies’: Bicyclist verbally attacked by Chris Cuomo fires back
> 
> 
> The Long Island resident blasted as a “jackass loser fat-tire biker” by Chris Cuomo in a radio rant told The Post on Tuesday that the CNN host is nothing but a bully — and he has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and ranted about a confrontation he had with a bike rider outside his property Easter Sunday, when the coronavirus-infected TV star was hanging out with his family. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for a LINK TO CUOMO ADMITTING that he was caught breaking quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was outside.  fk dude what is it you don't understand.  Quarantine means you don't leave the quarantine.  I gave you his own words.  son, I can lead a horse to water, but I can't make it drink.
> 
> perhaps you need to look up what confrontation means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was he? At his own house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> outside,  duh,  BTW, the biker said it wasn't at his house.  I believe him.  guy outside is breaking quarantine.  stay at home is not quarantine.
Click to expand...


Have you heard or read what Cuomo had to say about this incident?


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, using the internet is so difficult for you isn't it? more facts that you just wish to ignore because you don't like that they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I hate bullies’: Bicyclist verbally attacked by Chris Cuomo fires back
> 
> 
> The Long Island resident blasted as a “jackass loser fat-tire biker” by Chris Cuomo in a radio rant told The Post on Tuesday that the CNN host is nothing but a bully — and he has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and ranted about a confrontation he had with a bike rider outside his property Easter Sunday, when the coronavirus-infected TV star was hanging out with his family. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for a LINK TO CUOMO ADMITTING that he was caught breaking quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was outside.  fk dude what is it you don't understand.  Quarantine means you don't leave the quarantine.  I gave you his own words.  son, I can lead a horse to water, but I can't make it drink.
> 
> perhaps you need to look up what confrontation means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was he? At his own house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> outside,  duh,  BTW, the biker said it wasn't at his house.  I believe him.  guy outside is breaking quarantine.  stay at home is not quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you heard or read what Cuomo had to say about this incident?
Click to expand...

yep.


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, using the internet is so difficult for you isn't it? more facts that you just wish to ignore because you don't like that they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I hate bullies’: Bicyclist verbally attacked by Chris Cuomo fires back
> 
> 
> The Long Island resident blasted as a “jackass loser fat-tire biker” by Chris Cuomo in a radio rant told The Post on Tuesday that the CNN host is nothing but a bully — and he has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and ranted about a confrontation he had with a bike rider outside his property Easter Sunday, when the coronavirus-infected TV star was hanging out with his family. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for a LINK TO CUOMO ADMITTING that he was caught breaking quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was outside.  fk dude what is it you don't understand.  Quarantine means you don't leave the quarantine.  I gave you his own words.  son, I can lead a horse to water, but I can't make it drink.
> 
> perhaps you need to look up what confrontation means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was he? At his own house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> outside,  duh,  BTW, the biker said it wasn't at his house.  I believe him.  guy outside is breaking quarantine.  stay at home is not quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you heard or read what Cuomo had to say about this incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep.
Click to expand...


You have? Can you link to that, please?


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, using the internet is so difficult for you isn't it? more facts that you just wish to ignore because you don't like that they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I hate bullies’: Bicyclist verbally attacked by Chris Cuomo fires back
> 
> 
> The Long Island resident blasted as a “jackass loser fat-tire biker” by Chris Cuomo in a radio rant told The Post on Tuesday that the CNN host is nothing but a bully — and he has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and ranted about a confrontation he had with a bike rider outside his property Easter Sunday, when the coronavirus-infected TV star was hanging out with his family. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for a LINK TO CUOMO ADMITTING that he was caught breaking quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was outside.  fk dude what is it you don't understand.  Quarantine means you don't leave the quarantine.  I gave you his own words.  son, I can lead a horse to water, but I can't make it drink.
> 
> perhaps you need to look up what confrontation means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was he? At his own house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> outside,  duh,  BTW, the biker said it wasn't at his house.  I believe him.  guy outside is breaking quarantine.  stay at home is not quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you heard or read what Cuomo had to say about this incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have? Can you link to that, please?
Click to expand...

I did.  Even quoted his comments.

The word you can't seem to understand is 'confrontation'  look it up


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Hey Lone Leftist, I got my blood work bill on Sat. $65 out of pocket...whaaaat. Anyway, my COVID test was two days later so I'll see if something comes from the insurance co and update you since you asked before.


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, using the internet is so difficult for you isn't it? more facts that you just wish to ignore because you don't like that they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I hate bullies’: Bicyclist verbally attacked by Chris Cuomo fires back
> 
> 
> The Long Island resident blasted as a “jackass loser fat-tire biker” by Chris Cuomo in a radio rant told The Post on Tuesday that the CNN host is nothing but a bully — and he has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and ranted about a confrontation he had with a bike rider outside his property Easter Sunday, when the coronavirus-infected TV star was hanging out with his family. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for a LINK TO CUOMO ADMITTING that he was caught breaking quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was outside.  fk dude what is it you don't understand.  Quarantine means you don't leave the quarantine.  I gave you his own words.  son, I can lead a horse to water, but I can't make it drink.
> 
> perhaps you need to look up what confrontation means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was he? At his own house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> outside,  duh,  BTW, the biker said it wasn't at his house.  I believe him.  guy outside is breaking quarantine.  stay at home is not quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you heard or read what Cuomo had to say about this incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have? Can you link to that, please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  Even quoted his comments.
> 
> The word you can't seem to understand is 'confrontation'  look it up
Click to expand...


I heard him talking about the incident on his radio show. he claims that 
he was not breaking quarantine. Do you know that he disputes the
story as you have told it?


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, using the internet is so difficult for you isn't it? more facts that you just wish to ignore because you don't like that they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I hate bullies’: Bicyclist verbally attacked by Chris Cuomo fires back
> 
> 
> The Long Island resident blasted as a “jackass loser fat-tire biker” by Chris Cuomo in a radio rant told The Post on Tuesday that the CNN host is nothing but a bully — and he has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and ranted about a confrontation he had with a bike rider outside his property Easter Sunday, when the coronavirus-infected TV star was hanging out with his family. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for a LINK TO CUOMO ADMITTING that he was caught breaking quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was outside.  fk dude what is it you don't understand.  Quarantine means you don't leave the quarantine.  I gave you his own words.  son, I can lead a horse to water, but I can't make it drink.
> 
> perhaps you need to look up what confrontation means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was he? At his own house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> outside,  duh,  BTW, the biker said it wasn't at his house.  I believe him.  guy outside is breaking quarantine.  stay at home is not quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you heard or read what Cuomo had to say about this incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have? Can you link to that, please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  Even quoted his comments.
> 
> The word you can't seem to understand is 'confrontation'  look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard him talking about the incident on his radio show. he claims that
> he was not breaking quarantine. Do you know that he disputes the
> story as you have told it?
Click to expand...

well a prisoner will tell you they committed no crime.  you believe them?

Are you saying he said he didn't confront the biker?


----------



## LoneLaugher

jc456 said:


> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, using the internet is so difficult for you isn't it? more facts that you just wish to ignore because you don't like that they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I hate bullies’: Bicyclist verbally attacked by Chris Cuomo fires back
> 
> 
> The Long Island resident blasted as a “jackass loser fat-tire biker” by Chris Cuomo in a radio rant told The Post on Tuesday that the CNN host is nothing but a bully — and he has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and ranted about a confrontation he had with a bike rider outside his property Easter Sunday, when the coronavirus-infected TV star was hanging out with his family. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for a LINK TO CUOMO ADMITTING that he was caught breaking quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was outside.  fk dude what is it you don't understand.  Quarantine means you don't leave the quarantine.  I gave you his own words.  son, I can lead a horse to water, but I can't make it drink.
> 
> perhaps you need to look up what confrontation means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was he? At his own house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> outside,  duh,  BTW, the biker said it wasn't at his house.  I believe him.  guy outside is breaking quarantine.  stay at home is not quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you heard or read what Cuomo had to say about this incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have? Can you link to that, please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  Even quoted his comments.
> 
> The word you can't seem to understand is 'confrontation'  look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard him talking about the incident on his radio show. he claims that
> he was not breaking quarantine. Do you know that he disputes the
> story as you have told it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well a prisoner will tell you they committed no crime.  you believe them?
> 
> Are you saying he said he didn't confront the biker?
Click to expand...


I am saying that he claims that he never got near any human being while
he was under "quarantine" for his COVID-19 illness. I am telling you that
the biker misrepresented the facts regarding the incident. I am telling you
that you are a gullible person and you did not bother to learn what happened
here.


----------



## Olde Europe

As of today the new projected count of COVID-19 deaths: 134,475  - up from 74,000 last time I looked.

They also project (the middle of the uncertainty distribution) steadily falling daily fatalities.  Of course, around forty or so States opening up while nowhere near even the White House's own guidelines for phase 1 of opening up, loosening restrictions and stay-at-home orders.  The result is more direct human-to-human interactions, resulting in more infections, resulting in rising fatality counts.  So, I fear, the current model still will turn out to be an under-count.

And that's while the main criteria - 14 day of falling infection numbers - is patently absurd, particular in light of nowhere near adequate testing so that new infections can actually made visible in a timely manner, contacts traced and those quarantined who turn out to be virus positive.  That's while the count of infections per day over the last 10 days was around 29,000.  Good luck doing contact tracing, let alone testing, for these while they are out and about, working, enjoying social life.  

It would appear the heavily armed, screeching banshees in Michigan and elsewhere around the country are making life-and-death policy in this day and age - with very predictable results.


----------



## james bond

Forget the testing.  We are too behind.  The rough numbers I got two weeks ago are 92,000 deaths in one month or May 15th.  This is more than what Fauci predicted of 60,000 and Univ of Washington and others, i.e. consensus, of 82,000 by Aug 4th.  So where do we go from there?  I think it means that some states have reached herd immunity, i.e. their curves have flattened, as their numbers are slowing down and they are loosening their lockdown.  Others never had to do shelter in place as their curves remained flat.  Eventually, many will get it as in the case of no lockdown, but the lockdown was able to slow the rate down so our medical people were not overwhelmed.  Now, there may be a second wave, but we haven't seen that in the other countries but in sporadic numbers.  Until we can get a vaccine to combat another wave next year (?) or remdesivir shows it helps lessen the symptoms and thus lesser deaths, then that is all we can do.  It acts like the flu, but we do not have a vaccine for it.  We don't know of the rates of death will go up again and overwhelm our medical staff.  How can we when we do not have test evidence?


----------



## excalibur

Dr. Steven Shapiro, head of huge, powerful UPMC, said it's time to end the lockdowns
					

This is big news and it’s being suppressed. Dr. Steven Shapiro, the chief medical officer of Pennsylvania’s huge and powerful UPMC medical system, is calling for an end to the lockdowns. “At the peak, 110 of UPMC’s 5500 hospital beds were #Covid patients. “What we cannot do is extended social...




					www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## Norman

CDC predictions? When I take a dump, and infer the future from the taken dump... that gives a better prediction of the future. Why are we wasting money on them? I would rather give real jobs to real people than fund the Marxist idiots with their anti-American agenda.


----------



## excalibur

Dr. Birx doesn't trust CDC numbers, thinks numbers are inflated by 25%
					

According to a new bombshell report from The Washington Post, which could be fake news since it’s WaPo, the White House Coronavirus Task Force response administrator doubt the CDC’s numbers — vehemently so. Allegedly, there were roiling disputes over the data used by the government to track the...




					www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## MindWars

OH look another one today.


----------



## excalibur

'Social Distancing' is Snake Oil, Not Science
					

Governor Andrew Cuomo of New York says that it’s “shocking” to discover that 66 percent of new hospitalizations appear to have been among people “largely sheltering at home.”    “We thought maybe they were t...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## JimBowie1958

total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.


----------



## jc456

LoneLaugher said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoneLaugher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha hahaha I didn’t know Chris Cuomo was running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Cuomo has an underlying condition now.  His wife is still infected, so if he gets it again, then it could be trouble.
> 
> I was referring to his brother Andrew Cuomo who has said he won't be running.  He was touted as a candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the biker says otherwise. Cuomo fked up and got caught out while supposedly I’ll. I’m fking laughing out loud. It’s over for him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fake news.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> which piece?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuomo didn’t get caught out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sure he did.  ask the biker that was in conflict with him.  Cuomo admitted the encounter.  so son, you're merely confused with yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the admission.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wow, using the internet is so difficult for you isn't it? more facts that you just wish to ignore because you don't like that they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I hate bullies’: Bicyclist verbally attacked by Chris Cuomo fires back
> 
> 
> The Long Island resident blasted as a “jackass loser fat-tire biker” by Chris Cuomo in a radio rant told The Post on Tuesday that the CNN host is nothing but a bully — and he has …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _and ranted about a confrontation he had with a bike rider outside his property Easter Sunday, when the coronavirus-infected TV star was hanging out with his family. _
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for a LINK TO CUOMO ADMITTING that he was caught breaking quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> he was outside.  fk dude what is it you don't understand.  Quarantine means you don't leave the quarantine.  I gave you his own words.  son, I can lead a horse to water, but I can't make it drink.
> 
> perhaps you need to look up what confrontation means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was he? At his own house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> outside,  duh,  BTW, the biker said it wasn't at his house.  I believe him.  guy outside is breaking quarantine.  stay at home is not quarantine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you heard or read what Cuomo had to say about this incident?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have? Can you link to that, please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did.  Even quoted his comments.
> 
> The word you can't seem to understand is 'confrontation'  look it up
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I heard him talking about the incident on his radio show. he claims that
> he was not breaking quarantine. Do you know that he disputes the
> story as you have told it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well a prisoner will tell you they committed no crime.  you believe them?
> 
> Are you saying he said he didn't confront the biker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am saying that he claims that he never got near any human being while
> he was under "quarantine" for his COVID-19 illness. I am telling you that
> the biker misrepresented the facts regarding the incident. I am telling you
> that you are a gullible person and you did not bother to learn what happened
> here.
Click to expand...

but he did, a biker and the biker said it was somewhere else and not cuomo's home.  that isn't quarantined.

And cuomo admitted the confrontation.


----------



## jc456

excalibur said:


> 'Social Distancing' is Snake Oil, Not Science
> 
> 
> Governor Andrew Cuomo of New York says that it’s “shocking” to discover that 66 percent of new hospitalizations appear to have been among people “largely sheltering at home.”    “We thought maybe they were t...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com


well every case after March 6 was due to shelter at home.  LMAO


----------



## jc456

JimBowie1958 said:


> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452


most all of the count is due to stay at home


----------



## JimBowie1958

jc456 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> most all of the count is due to stay at home
Click to expand...

I think that is true now, and we need to shift quickly to the Swedish model and there is no science that says lock downs are preventing or even slowing down the spread of COVID19 now.

Our economic wherewithal to fight this virus and future viruses depends on having a robust economy.

Our new rate of death  from suicides, drug abuse, domestic violence, lost medical procedures for treating cancer and other illnesses are not being tallied and are likely higher now under this BS lock down fascism.


----------



## jc456

JimBowie1958 said:


> I think that is true now, and we need to shift quickly to the Swedish model and there is no science that says lock downs are preventing or even slowing down the spread of COVID19 now.
> 
> Our economic wherewithal to fight this virus and future viruses depends on having a robust economy.
> 
> Our new rate of death from suicides, drug abuse, domestic violence, lost medical procedures for treating cancer and other illnesses are not being tallied and are likely higher now under this BS lock down fascism.


technically they fked up.  they wanted to lock us down and keep us locked down, but they didn't think it through with the death counts.  See, they should have called everything dead something else, and then say, see lock down worked.  Instead, like any stupid criminal, they wanted their cake and eat it too.  So they ramped up the death counts, well stupid fools, that implies a lockdown failed.  how fking stupid.  Crime really doesn't pay.


----------



## JimBowie1958

jc456 said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is true now, and we need to shift quickly to the Swedish model and there is no science that says lock downs are preventing or even slowing down the spread of COVID19 now.
> 
> Our economic wherewithal to fight this virus and future viruses depends on having a robust economy.
> 
> Our new rate of death from suicides, drug abuse, domestic violence, lost medical procedures for treating cancer and other illnesses are not being tallied and are likely higher now under this BS lock down fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> technically they fked up.  they wanted to lock us down and keep us locked down, but they didn't think it through with the death counts.  See, they should have called everything dead something else, and then say, see lock down worked.  Instead, like any stupid criminal, they wanted their cake and eat it too.  So they ramped up the death counts, well stupid fools, that implies a lockdown failed.  how fking stupid.  Crime really doesn't pay.
Click to expand...

I totally agree if by 'they' you mean the Libtarded Establishment that hates Trump.


----------



## jc456

JimBowie1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is true now, and we need to shift quickly to the Swedish model and there is no science that says lock downs are preventing or even slowing down the spread of COVID19 now.
> 
> Our economic wherewithal to fight this virus and future viruses depends on having a robust economy.
> 
> Our new rate of death from suicides, drug abuse, domestic violence, lost medical procedures for treating cancer and other illnesses are not being tallied and are likely higher now under this BS lock down fascism.
> 
> 
> 
> technically they fked up.  they wanted to lock us down and keep us locked down, but they didn't think it through with the death counts.  See, they should have called everything dead something else, and then say, see lock down worked.  Instead, like any stupid criminal, they wanted their cake and eat it too.  So they ramped up the death counts, well stupid fools, that implies a lockdown failed.  how fking stupid.  Crime really doesn't pay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I totally agree if by 'they' you mean the Libtarded Establishment that hates Trump.
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## excalibur

Stanford University doctor: 'You are mistaken' if you think coronavirus lockdowns provide safety
					

He said they have 'enormous negative effects'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## excalibur

*Masks and respirators do not work. There have been extensive randomized controlled trial (RCT) studies, and meta-analysis reviews of RCT studies, which all show that masks and respirators do not work to prevent respiratory influenza-like illnesses, or respiratory illnesses believed to be transmitted by droplets and aerosol particles. Furthermore, the relevant known physics and biology, which I review, are such that masks and respirators should not work. It would be a paradox if masks and respirators worked, given what we know about viral respiratory diseases: The main transmission path is long-residence-time aerosol particles (< 2.5 μm), which are too fine to be blocked, and the minimum-infective-dose is smaller than one aerosol particle. The present paper about masks illustrates the degree to which governments, the mainstream media, and institutional propagandists can decide to operate in a science vacuum, or select only incomplete science that serves their interests. Such recklessness is also certainly the case with the current global lockdown of over 1 billion people, an unprecedented experiment in medical and political history.*​



Masks Don't Work: A review of science relevant to COVID-19 social policy


----------



## james bond

Today, USA deaths stand at 90,980.  It's grusome, but I have to take some street cred for my prediction last month of around 88,000 COVID-19 deaths by mid-May.  Better than Dr. Fauci who was way off at 60,000 (lowered from 100,000 - 200,000) by Aug 4.

Here's where it gets difficult because we do not know whether COVID-19 is still increasing in the US or trending down like the European countries except for UK.  I think Russia is still trending up.  Any other countries?

My estimate (assuming we are still trending up and 3.4% death rate) is a whopping 309,332 by June 15th.

The good news is we are beginning to relax shelter in place, so it may have worked and we are trending down now.  It's unfortunate, but we do not have accurate testing information.  I finally get tested this Thursday lol.  I don't know if it's a case of better late than never.


----------



## jc456

james bond said:


> Today, USA deaths stand at 90,980.  It's grusome, but I have to take some street cred for my prediction last month of around 88,000 COVID-19 deaths by mid-May.  Better than Dr. Fauci who was way off at 60,000 (lowered from 100,000 - 200,000) by Aug 4.
> 
> Here's where it gets difficult because we do not know whether COVID-19 is still increasing in the US or trending down like the European countries except for UK.  I think Russia is still trending up.  Any other countries?
> 
> My estimate (assuming we are still trending up and 3.4% death rate) is a whopping 309,332 by June 15th.
> 
> The good news is we are beginning to relax shelter in place, so it may have worked and we are trending down now.  It's unfortunate, but we do not have accurate testing information.  I finally get tested this Thursday lol.  I don't know if it's a case of better late than never.


What I love is how much people like you like to lie.  just makes me laugh.  cured cancer in the meantime.  now that's hilarious.  no more heart related deaths either.  funny shit.  Trump is a fking genius.


----------



## Doc7505

Adding to Dr. Fauci’s diagnosis: The critical case for ending our shutdown
					

The total lockdown may have been justified at the start of this pandemic, but it must now end — smartly, without irrational requirements contrary to medical science, common sense and logic.




					thehill.com


----------



## JimBowie1958

james bond said:


> Today, USA deaths stand at 90,980.  It's grusome, but I have to take some street cred for my prediction last month of around 88,000 COVID-19 deaths by mid-May.  Better than Dr. Fauci who was way off at 60,000 (lowered from 100,000 - 200,000) by Aug 4.
> 
> Here's where it gets difficult because we do not know whether COVID-19 is still increasing in the US or trending down like the European countries except for UK.  I think Russia is still trending up.  Any other countries?
> 
> My estimate (assuming we are still trending up and 3.4% death rate) is a whopping 309,332 by June 15th.
> 
> The good news is we are beginning to relax shelter in place, so it may have worked and we are trending down now.  It's unfortunate, but we do not have accurate testing information.  I finally get tested this Thursday lol.  I don't know if it's a case of better late than never.


The  CDC is requiring autopsies file a death as COVID19 present in the deceased at time of death and not that the COVID19 caused the death.

The Goobernator of Colorado is also tracking as a separate tally deaths CAUSED by COVID19, and it seems to be about 20% of the COVID19 'present at death' count .

I think that is where Dr Birx got her 25% number.

But anyway, I think you are right and the final 'CAUSED BY COVID19' death count for the USA at the end of the year will be around 150k.

So, more fun ahead, boys and girls.


----------



## james bond

jc456 said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today, USA deaths stand at 90,980.  It's grusome, but I have to take some street cred for my prediction last month of around 88,000 COVID-19 deaths by mid-May.  Better than Dr. Fauci who was way off at 60,000 (lowered from 100,000 - 200,000) by Aug 4.
> 
> Here's where it gets difficult because we do not know whether COVID-19 is still increasing in the US or trending down like the European countries except for UK.  I think Russia is still trending up.  Any other countries?
> 
> My estimate (assuming we are still trending up and 3.4% death rate) is a whopping 309,332 by June 15th.
> 
> The good news is we are beginning to relax shelter in place, so it may have worked and we are trending down now.  It's unfortunate, but we do not have accurate testing information.  I finally get tested this Thursday lol.  I don't know if it's a case of better late than never.
> 
> 
> 
> What I love is how much people like you like to lie.  just makes me laugh.  cured cancer in the meantime.  now that's hilarious.  no more heart related deaths either.  funny shit.  Trump is a fking genius.
Click to expand...


There's no lie.  I was right.  Now, I'm predicting 309.332 deaths by June 15th assuming we are still trending up as the COVID-19 capital of the world.


----------



## excalibur

India to continue using HCQ as prophylaxis for COVID: Indian Council of Medical Research - INDIA New England News
					

New Delhi–The Indian Council of Medical Research on Tuesday said it will continue using hydroxychloroquine (HCQ) medicine as prophylaxis for COVID-19 disease. Speaking at a press conference, Dr Balram Bhargava, Director General (DG) of the ICMR, told the media that the Council found the drug...



					indianewengland.com


----------



## excalibur

New hydroxychloroquine study: Early outpatient treatment is the most effective for treatment of COVID-19 patients, Dr. Harvey A Risch of Yale University says | Tech News | Startups News
					

According to a new study published in American Journal of Epidemiology, early outpatient treatment is the most effective for treatment of coronavirus patients. The study, which was led by Dr. Harvey A Risch of Yale University, suggests that late stage studies missed …




					techstartups.com


----------



## percysunshine

JimBowie1958 said:


> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452



What is the latest on the Covid  deaths from the protest population?


----------



## JimBowie1958

percysunshine said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the latest on the Covid  deaths from the protest population?
Click to expand...

..not enough


----------



## Care4all

percysunshine said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the latest on the Covid  deaths from the protest population?
Click to expand...

we'll need another few weeks to know that....

estimated deaths of everyone, including the protesters estimated deaths, and reopening of economy, and ending the shelter at home, is now 215,000 dead BY SEPTEMBER announced today.... another 100k killed by sept...  

and imo, likely 400k dead from it, by year end....  unless a miracle happens....


----------



## JimBowie1958

Care4all said:


> estimated deaths of everyone, including the protesters estimated deaths, and reopening of economy, and ending the shelter at home, is now 215,000 dead BY SEPTEMBER announced today.... another 100k killed by sept...
> and imo, likely 400k dead from it, by year end....  unless a miracle happens....


I doubt it is going to get that bad, as we have found some effective treatment and the death rate is dropping


----------



## Care4all

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> estimated deaths of everyone, including the protesters estimated deaths, and reopening of economy, and ending the shelter at home, is now 215,000 dead BY SEPTEMBER announced today.... another 100k killed by sept...
> and imo, likely 400k dead from it, by year end....  unless a miracle happens....
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it is going to get that bad, as we have found some effective treatment and the death rate is dropping
> 
> View attachment 348616
Click to expand...

but if you look at the numbers, without new york/NJ who are dropping drastically at this point in their curve, might be affecting the overall numbers to appear better than they are, 

I think they might be rising in many, of the other states....

my 400k by end year, is likely going to be greater than that, unless people start taking this wearing a mask, and 6 ft of separation when indoors, seriously....  hope I'm wrong, but it doesn't look like it....


----------



## excalibur

Early Outpatient Treatment of Symptomatic, High-Risk COVID-19 Patients That Should Be Ramped Up Immediately as Key to the Pandemic Crisis
					

Abstract. More than 1.6 million Americans have been infected with severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavirus 2 (SARS-CoV-2), and more than 10 times that numb




					academic.oup.com


----------



## Olde Europe

Care4all said:


> but if you look at the numbers, without new york/NJ who are dropping drastically at this point in their curve, might be affecting the overall numbers to appear better than they are,
> 
> I think they might be rising in many, of the other states....
> 
> my 400k by end year, is likely going to be greater than that, unless people start taking this wearing a mask, and 6 ft of separation when indoors, seriously....  hope I'm wrong, but it doesn't look like it....



That's faulty.  While numbers in NJ and NY have fallen drastically since their peaks, the decline in both States is bottoming out, that is, the numbers are no longer falling drastically.

On the other hand, you are right.  In the overall numbers, falling numbers in some States are obscuring rising numbers in other States - see Texas, Arizona, or Arkansas, for instance.  Moreover, as the country is opening up, and folks are resuming their normal travel habits, the risk of spread between States is rising exponentially.  That means, tragically, that States with incompetent or reckless leadership are putting States at risk that have successfully contained the virus.

As of yet, the number of new cases and the number of deaths are falling, overall.  That may - MAY - be because folks are taking it seriously, and behave reasonably to protect themselves and others.  Absent national leadership, it remains to be seen whether that's enough.  I, for one, am not overly confident.


----------



## August West

The Florida Department of Health canned an employee who refused to cook the books to make it appear there were less cases of Covid 19 than there really are. Check out the loons in the video. 


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/12/rebekah-jones-florida-coronavirus/


----------



## excalibur

August West said:


> The Florida Department of Health canned an employee who refused to cook the books to make it appear there were less cases of Covid 19 than there really are. Check out the loons in the video.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/06/12/rebekah-jones-florida-coronavirus/




Debunked.


----------



## esalla

flacaltenn said:


> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org


Why are you posting nonsense from the CDC that gets funded by the dollar a pack cigarette tax knowing that tobacco kills 1300 or more Americans every single day?  The CDC also told us that wearing masks was not needed for any reason...............


----------



## flacaltenn

esalla said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you posting nonsense from the CDC that gets funded by the dollar a pack cigarette tax knowing that tobacco kills 1300 or more Americans every single day?  The CDC also told us that wearing masks was not needed for any reason...............
Click to expand...


It's not ideal nor is it REALLY accurate as Dr. Birx of CDC herself has pointed out.. But that's where ALL medical services are ORDERED to send their "infectious disease reports"...  Not a fan of govt numbers of ANY KIND -- but nobody else has a LAW behind them making THEM the chief "reportin g agency" on epidemics... 

And the DATA ITSELF -- is all locally generated all around the country with different policies and definitions of a "covid case or death"... 

It's all we got.. Is the answer...


----------



## james bond

james bond said:


> My estimate (assuming we are still trending up and 3.4% death rate) is a whopping 309,332 by June 15th.



Well, I got egg on my face, but I think it means that we are trending down.  While 118,000+ deaths is nothing to sneeze at (no pun intended), it does mean that we aren't going at a 3.4% rate using the current death rate.

Assuming your state isn't one of low exposure and hasn't been shelter in place, then the ones who have been shelter in place should be loosening the reins now and letting people go back to work, opening restaurants, hair salons, and close personal services more.  It may not be dine in place or is limited, but it has to be more than curbside p/u or delivery.

What do you think?  Will you go out more and try dining out if restrictions are in place?  Are you back at work?  For women, did you get your hair styled, nails done, and more?  What about guys -- hair cut or something more?

I retired early and got a job doing essential services so the money situation isn't bad.  I got my dogs groomed for the summer haha.


----------



## iceberg

esalla said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you posting nonsense from the CDC that gets funded by the dollar a pack cigarette tax knowing that tobacco kills 1300 or more Americans every single day?  The CDC also told us that wearing masks was not needed for any reason...............
Click to expand...

Who's numbers would you like to post? I'm not a fan of the cdc but this paranoia has to stop and we have to start thinking somewhere.


----------



## esalla

iceberg said:


> esalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you posting nonsense from the CDC that gets funded by the dollar a pack cigarette tax knowing that tobacco kills 1300 or more Americans every single day?  The CDC also told us that wearing masks was not needed for any reason...............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's numbers would you like to post? I'm not a fan of the cdc but this paranoia has to stop and we have to start thinking somewhere.
Click to expand...

The CDC is funded by tobacco sales that kill 1,300 Americans every single day.  You will resume thinking when you take that dopey mask off and get some Oxygen back in your brain


----------



## flacaltenn

james bond said:


> Well, I got egg on my face, but I think it means that we are trending down. While 118,000+ deaths is nothing to sneeze at (no pun intended), it does mean that we aren't going at a 3.4% rate using the current death rate.



You're about even with Dr Fauci who was STILL downplaying this whole thing in early MArch...,  LOTS of folks -- got it wrong and did not learn and some are STILL getting it wrong,.... 

Mortality rate is WAY down because CDC/WHO underestimated the infection rate by almost a factor of 20....


----------



## Dalia

Coronavirus can survive long exposure to high temperature, a threat to lab staff around world: paper.

French scientists had to bring the temperature to almost boiling point to kill virus 

Scientists had to bring temperature to almost boiling to kill virus


----------



## wamose

The CDC and FDA are both political jokes. They're deep staters whose #1 job is to sway the media politically. You can't believe a word they say. We should defund those assholes.


----------



## KissMy

Dalia said:


> Coronavirus can survive long exposure to high temperature, a threat to lab staff around world: paper.
> 
> French scientists had to bring the temperature to almost boiling point to kill virus
> 
> Scientists had to bring temperature to almost boiling to kill virus


Fake News - The Virus is NOT Alive, so therefore can't be Killed!


----------



## badger2

Not exactly fake news:

COVID-19 Heat Shock Protein 70








						Does the compromised sleep and circadian disruption of night and shiftworkers make them highly vulnerable to 2019 coronavirus disease (COVID-19)? - PubMed
					

ACE2: Angiotensin-converting enzyme 2; APC: Antigen.-presenting .cells; CCL: Chemokine (C-C motif) ligand; CD<sup>+</sup>: .Adhesion molecule expression; COVID-19: 2019 coronavirus disease; DCs: Dendritic cells; GH: Growth hormone; HPA: Hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal; HSF: Heat shock factor...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				



'....viruses induce the stress response reaction in infected cells. HSPs (heat shock proteins) are known as stress proteins in physiological activities and also act as molecular chaperones that stabilize unfolded protein....especially hsp70 are stimulated by viral infections leading to increase in viral gene expression.'

HSP70 'Hot' Mitochondrion








						Heat Shock Proteins in the "Hot" Mitochondrion: Identity and Putative Roles - PubMed
					

The mitochondrion is known as the "powerhouse" of eukaryotic cells since it is the main site of adenosine 5'-triphosphate (ATP) production. Using a temperature-sensitive fluorescent probe, it has recently been suggested that the stray free energy, not captured into ATP, is potentially sufficient...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## excalibur

Hydroxychloroquine Lowers COVID-19 Death Rate, US Study Finds
					

The anti-malarial drug hydroxychloroquine lowers the death rate of COVID-19 patients, U.S. researchers have said.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## badger2

#238: That's right. So what we've found for the link between hydroxychloroquine and parasites of Chrysemys has a scientific basis.  It's not wise to dismiss the credibility of a Los Alamos report about COVID-19.


----------



## Ame®icano

JimBowie1958 said:


> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452



Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.

This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.


----------



## Care4all

Ame®icano said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
Click to expand...

oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....

All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.

You guys are nuts!

And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!

Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Care4all said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

This isnt a right-wing vrs left-wing thing, it is a science vrs rumor thing.

And there have been miscounting on all sides, so dont be so self-righteous, lol.

Normally when a person dies there are several factors involved.  Say a smoker gets lung cancer then dies of complications from pneumonia. What killed him? The smoking? The cancer? The pneumonia?

As I see it, the person died from all three, but the media talks as if the COVID virus has been killing all these people all by itself, which it isnt for the most part.

Cerrtainly COVID19 is not killing so many people that we should ever go back to lockdown tyranny.


----------



## j-mac

Care4all said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?


----------



## Care4all

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isnt a right-wing vrs left-wing thing, it is a science vrs rumor thing.
> 
> And there have been miscounting on all sides, so dont be so self-righteous, lol.
> 
> Normally when a person dies there are several factors involved.  Say a smoker gets lung cancer then dies of complications from pneumonia. What killed him? The smoking? The cancer? The pneumonia?
> 
> As I see it, the person died from all three, but the media talks as if the COVID virus has been killing all these people all by itself, which it isnt for the most part.
> 
> Cerrtainly COVID19 is not killing so many people that we should ever go back to lockdown tyranny.
Click to expand...

No, the media has NEVER EVER said that these people were only the young, 100% healthy people, dying from it Jim?

Where in the heck, did you ever get that impression from...?

The media, and CDC, and every doctor on TV, and every Heath agency, 

HAS STATED THE GROUPS OF PEOPLE,

AT HIGHER RISK OF DYING FROM COVID....

Those, with diabetes, those with high blood pressure, those with arrhythmia, those with asthma, those with coronary disease, those with COPD, etc. are at higher risk of dying of covid, if they get infected with COVID.....

Those with these comorbidities are not guaranteed to die if they catch the corona virus, they are at higher risk of covid killing them.....  About 20% of those people, with covid and those other medical conditions will die .... if they catch covid....

These groups of people, have ALWAYS been noted by everyone, as being at higher risk of dying from covid....  

And NOW you want to play some Trumpian Gymnastics by saying the deaths of these higher risk people had nothing to do with them contracting COVID, and dying from it???

Please, Gumby Jim... those contortionist moves are gonna hurt a man of your age.... and mine, trying to keep up with you!


----------



## Care4all

j-mac said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
Click to expand...

Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....


----------



## Weatherman2020

Care4all said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Like the mangled corpse of the motorcycle crash victim who died from the Chinese virus last month?


----------



## Care4all

Weatherman2020 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the mangled corpse of the motorcycle crash victim who died from the Chinese virus last month?
Click to expand...

One guy, that somebody made a typo on, which was caught and corrected, in the covid death count numbers....


----------



## JimBowie1958

Care4all said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a right-wing vrs left-wing thing, it is a science vrs rumor thing.
> 
> And there have been miscounting on all sides, so dont be so self-righteous, lol.
> 
> Normally when a person dies there are several factors involved.  Say a smoker gets lung cancer then dies of complications from pneumonia. What killed him? The smoking? The cancer? The pneumonia?
> 
> As I see it, the person died from all three, but the media talks as if the COVID virus has been killing all these people all by itself, which it isnt for the most part.
> 
> Cerrtainly COVID19 is not killing so many people that we should ever go back to lockdown tyranny.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the media has NEVER EVER said that these people were only the young, 100% healthy people, dying from it Jim?
> Where in the heck, did you ever get that impression from...?
Click to expand...


I never said that is why. 
Primarily older Americans over I think it is 70 are the ones most often dying.  
Only 3% of those that died related to COVID19 were under the age of 43.



Care4all said:


> The media, and CDC, and every doctor on TV, and every Heath agency,
> HAS STATED THE GROUPS OF PEOPLE,
> AT HIGHER RISK OF DYING FROM COVID....
> Those, with diabetes, those with high blood pressure, those with arrhythmia, those with asthma, those with coronary disease, those with COPD, etc. are at higher risk of dying of covid, if they get infected with COVID.....
> Those with these comorbidities are not guaranteed to die if they catch the corona virus, they are at higher risk of covid killing them.....  About 20% of those people, with covid and those other medical conditions will die .... if they catch covid....
> These groups of people, have ALWAYS been noted by everyone, as being at higher risk of dying from covid....
> And NOW you want to play some Trumpian Gymnastics by saying the deaths of these higher risk people had nothing to do with them contracting COVID, and dying from it???


I did not say that anywhere because I do not believe that is the case.

Did you just awaken from a bad nightmare or what?


----------



## Weatherman2020

Care4all said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the mangled corpse of the motorcycle crash victim who died from the Chinese virus last month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One guy, that somebody made a typo on, which was caught and corrected, in the covid death count numbers....
Click to expand...

One guy? Typo? Nope. They tested his body for Wuhan flu and he tested positive, so they labeled him as a virus fatality.

Funny how the ‘errors’ always go one way.









						Coding errors caused reported COVID-19 cases to jump to 124,693 in one day
					

Earlier this week, Texas disclosed more than 124,000 previously unreported COVID-19 tests.




					abc13.com
				






			https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/north-carolina/articles/2020-08-12/nc-reporting-error-fuels-200-000-covid-testing-overcount
		










						Eight Vikings back at practice after COVID testing errors
					

The company handling the NFL's coronavirus testing program, said in a Monday statement that an investigation indicated the positive results were "most likely" erroneous.




					www.startribune.com
				












						Michigan reduces COVID-19 death total after data errors
					

The state says the errors were discovered while reviewing the data, which resulted in 16 being subtracted from the cumulative death total.




					www.woodtv.com
				












						Washington admits error in reporting and lowers COVID-19 death toll
					

The number of coronavirus deaths in Washington dropped after health officials realized those people didn’t die of COVID-19.




					king5.com
				




ETC ETC ETC


----------



## Care4all

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isnt a right-wing vrs left-wing thing, it is a science vrs rumor thing.
> 
> And there have been miscounting on all sides, so dont be so self-righteous, lol.
> 
> Normally when a person dies there are several factors involved.  Say a smoker gets lung cancer then dies of complications from pneumonia. What killed him? The smoking? The cancer? The pneumonia?
> 
> As I see it, the person died from all three, but the media talks as if the COVID virus has been killing all these people all by itself, which it isnt for the most part.
> 
> Cerrtainly COVID19 is not killing so many people that we should ever go back to lockdown tyranny.
Click to expand...

He died of Pneumonia, there is no medical condition called "smoking"....


----------



## Care4all

Weatherman2020 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like the mangled corpse of the motorcycle crash victim who died from the Chinese virus last month?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One guy, that somebody made a typo on, which was caught and corrected, in the covid death count numbers....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One guy? Typo? Nope. They tested his body for Wuhan flu and he tested positive, so they labeled him as a virus fatality.
> 
> Funny how the ‘errors’ always go one way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coding errors caused reported COVID-19 cases to jump to 124,693 in one day
> 
> 
> Earlier this week, Texas disclosed more than 124,000 previously unreported COVID-19 tests.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abc13.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/north-carolina/articles/2020-08-12/nc-reporting-error-fuels-200-000-covid-testing-overcount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eight Vikings back at practice after COVID testing errors
> 
> 
> The company handling the NFL's coronavirus testing program, said in a Monday statement that an investigation indicated the positive results were "most likely" erroneous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.startribune.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michigan reduces COVID-19 death total after data errors
> 
> 
> The state says the errors were discovered while reviewing the data, which resulted in 16 being subtracted from the cumulative death total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.woodtv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington admits error in reporting and lowers COVID-19 death toll
> 
> 
> The number of coronavirus deaths in Washington dropped after health officials realized those people didn’t die of COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> king5.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETC ETC ETC
Click to expand...

Thank you.

Yes there are mistakes in both false positive testing....  And in deaths.....that are eventually corrected....  there are also false negatives....  And many deaths from covid, that occurred at home, that were not counted, because you need a positive test, for your death to be registered as such....

This is the case with the flu as well.....  They are estimates.....  They are information based estimates, not wildly inaccurate estimates....


----------



## Care4all

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt a right-wing vrs left-wing thing, it is a science vrs rumor thing.
> 
> And there have been miscounting on all sides, so dont be so self-righteous, lol.
> 
> Normally when a person dies there are several factors involved.  Say a smoker gets lung cancer then dies of complications from pneumonia. What killed him? The smoking? The cancer? The pneumonia?
> 
> As I see it, the person died from all three, but the media talks as if the COVID virus has been killing all these people all by itself, which it isnt for the most part.
> 
> Cerrtainly COVID19 is not killing so many people that we should ever go back to lockdown tyranny.
> 
> 
> 
> No, the media has NEVER EVER said that these people were only the young, 100% healthy people, dying from it Jim?
> Where in the heck, did you ever get that impression from...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said that is why.
> Primarily older Americans over I think it is 70 are the ones most often dying.
> Only 3% of those that died related to COVID19 were under the age of 43.
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> The media, and CDC, and every doctor on TV, and every Heath agency,
> HAS STATED THE GROUPS OF PEOPLE,
> AT HIGHER RISK OF DYING FROM COVID....
> Those, with diabetes, those with high blood pressure, those with arrhythmia, those with asthma, those with coronary disease, those with COPD, etc. are at higher risk of dying of covid, if they get infected with COVID.....
> Those with these comorbidities are not guaranteed to die if they catch the corona virus, they are at higher risk of covid killing them.....  About 20% of those people, with covid and those other medical conditions will die .... if they catch covid....
> These groups of people, have ALWAYS been noted by everyone, as being at higher risk of dying from covid....
> And NOW you want to play some Trumpian Gymnastics by saying the deaths of these higher risk people had nothing to do with them contracting COVID, and dying from it???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did not say that anywhere because I do not believe that is the case.
> 
> Did you just awaken from a bad nightmare or what?
Click to expand...

The only reason the elderly die more than those younger is BECAUSE more older people have the higher risk medical comorbidities than younger people....  their age itself is not the death threat, but the diabetes or heart condition or breathing condition they likely have....


----------



## j-mac

Care4all said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
Click to expand...


ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?


----------



## Care4all

j-mac said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
Click to expand...

That is simply NOT TRUE. 

It's FAKE NEWS.

It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.


----------



## j-mac

Care4all said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
Click to expand...


No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?


----------



## Care4all

j-mac said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
Click to expand...

We seem to be talking past one another?

The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.

Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Care4all said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not say that anywhere because I do not believe that is the case.
> Did you just awaken from a bad nightmare or what?
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason the elderly die more than those younger is BECAUSE more older people have the higher risk medical comorbidities than younger people....  their age itself is not the death threat, but the diabetes or heart condition or breathing condition they likely have....
Click to expand...

That is not the only reason since the immune system itself weakens as one gets older.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Care4all said:


> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Care4all said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally when a person dies there are several factors involved.  Say a smoker gets lung cancer then dies of complications from pneumonia. What killed him? The smoking? The cancer? The pneumonia?
> As I see it, the person died from all three, but the media talks as if the COVID virus has been killing all these people all by itself, which it isnt for the most part.
> Cerrtainly COVID19 is not killing so many people that we should ever go back to lockdown tyranny.
> 
> 
> 
> He died of Pneumonia, there is no medical condition called "smoking"....
Click to expand...

and the lung cancer was not a contributing factor?


----------



## Ame®icano

Care4all said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Wait, what you're saying is that none of those 94% would die if they didn't have COVID?


----------



## Ame®icano

JimBowie1958 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This isnt a right-wing vrs left-wing thing, it is a science vrs rumor thing.
> 
> And there have been miscounting on all sides, so dont be so self-righteous, lol.
> 
> Normally when a person dies there are several factors involved.  Say a smoker gets lung cancer then dies of complications from pneumonia. What killed him? The smoking? The cancer? The pneumonia?
> 
> As I see it, the person died from all three, but the media talks as if the COVID virus has been killing all these people all by itself, which it isnt for the most part.
> 
> Cerrtainly COVID19 is not killing so many people that we should ever go back to lockdown tyranny.
Click to expand...


If they count all as COVID death all that had corona virus when they died, than George Floyd died from COVID.


----------



## j-mac

Care4all said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
Click to expand...



The CDC's own report says that there is a 90+ percent problem with that...So, no. right now I believe that is a liberal narrative, to attack Trump....


----------



## iceberg

Care4all said:


> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
Click to expand...

if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?


----------



## Ame®icano

iceberg said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
Click to expand...


If masks works, than why distancing?
If distancing works, than why masks?
If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?


----------



## iceberg

Ame®icano said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
Click to expand...

man - suddenly i think she'll go pagan and say why we don't listen to science THIS TIME but next time she feelz it.

people like this are so fucking annoying.


----------



## dblack

Ame®icano said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
Click to expand...

If airbags work, why seat belts?
If seat belts work, why airbags?
If both seat belts and airbags work do we have speed limits?
If both seat belts and airbags work, why do we have stop signs?
If stop signs work, why traffic lights?

In other words, you're an idiot.


----------



## Ame®icano

dblack said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If airbags work, why seat belts?
> If seat belts work, why airbags?
> If both seat belts and airbags work do we have speed limits?
> If both seat belts and airbags work, why do we have stop signs?
> If stop signs work, why traffic lights?
> 
> In other words, you're an idiot.
Click to expand...


Really?

Neither seat belts or airbags works. People get killed by them too.
They were introduced way after speed limits, because speed limits did not work. Accident's still happens.
Can you prove that stop signs prevent accidents? How about traffic lights?

In other words, you're yapping for the sake of yapping, not because you had something meaningful to say.


----------



## wamose

If we learned anything from this pandemic it's that the CDC and FDA are totally defective political organizations. Forget about science when you bring these ass kissing jokers on board. They're both self serving bureaucracies only worried about self preservation. In fact, it seems like most bureaucracies in our govt are in the same boat. See Presidential coup. MAGA, America first


----------



## dblack

Ame®icano said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If airbags work, why seat belts?
> If seat belts work, why airbags?
> If both seat belts and airbags work do we have speed limits?
> If both seat belts and airbags work, why do we have stop signs?
> If stop signs work, why traffic lights?
> 
> In other words, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Neither seat belts or airbags works. People get killed by them too.
> They were introduced way after speed limits, because speed limits did not work. Accident's still happens.
> Can you prove that stop signs prevent accidents? How about traffic lights?
Click to expand...


LOL - at least you're consistent. But doubling down on stupid won't really help.


----------



## Ame®icano

dblack said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If airbags work, why seat belts?
> If seat belts work, why airbags?
> If both seat belts and airbags work do we have speed limits?
> If both seat belts and airbags work, why do we have stop signs?
> If stop signs work, why traffic lights?
> 
> In other words, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Neither seat belts or airbags works. People get killed by them too.
> They were introduced way after speed limits, because speed limits did not work. Accident's still happens.
> Can you prove that stop signs prevent accidents? How about traffic lights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - at least you're consistent. But doubling down on stupid won't really help.
Click to expand...


----------



## dblack

Ame®icano said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If airbags work, why seat belts?
> If seat belts work, why airbags?
> If both seat belts and airbags work do we have speed limits?
> If both seat belts and airbags work, why do we have stop signs?
> If stop signs work, why traffic lights?
> 
> In other words, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Neither seat belts or airbags works. People get killed by them too.
> They were introduced way after speed limits, because speed limits did not work. Accident's still happens.
> Can you prove that stop signs prevent accidents? How about traffic lights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - at least you're consistent. But doubling down on stupid won't really help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386230
Click to expand...


If you're saying I missed the point, you're TOTALLY right. Did you have an actual point?


----------



## Ame®icano

dblack said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If airbags work, why seat belts?
> If seat belts work, why airbags?
> If both seat belts and airbags work do we have speed limits?
> If both seat belts and airbags work, why do we have stop signs?
> If stop signs work, why traffic lights?
> 
> In other words, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Neither seat belts or airbags works. People get killed by them too.
> They were introduced way after speed limits, because speed limits did not work. Accident's still happens.
> Can you prove that stop signs prevent accidents? How about traffic lights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - at least you're consistent. But doubling down on stupid won't really help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386230
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're saying I missed the point, you're TOTALLY right. Did you have an actual point?
Click to expand...


You missed it... twice. But how would you know...


----------



## dblack

Ame®icano said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If airbags work, why seat belts?
> If seat belts work, why airbags?
> If both seat belts and airbags work do we have speed limits?
> If both seat belts and airbags work, why do we have stop signs?
> If stop signs work, why traffic lights?
> 
> In other words, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Neither seat belts or airbags works. People get killed by them too.
> They were introduced way after speed limits, because speed limits did not work. Accident's still happens.
> Can you prove that stop signs prevent accidents? How about traffic lights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - at least you're consistent. But doubling down on stupid won't really help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386230
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're saying I missed the point, you're TOTALLY right. Did you have an actual point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed it... twice. But how would you know...
Click to expand...


I really wouldn't. Just seems like the usual Trumpster grunting.


----------



## eagle1462010

Show me the mask that stops the 0.1% virus...........they don't.

This is the 7th corona virus.........t cell tests are showing that many of the older coronas have some or immunity to the new virus..........

The definition of death is to ASSUME....via the CDC.

Massive false positives due to shit tests leading to high failure rates for the DNA.

In 2003 Studies from Hong Kong showed it travels through air.......being inside on lockdown was the worst thing you could do.

HCL.......the evil drug did a peer study in 2005 by the Fraud Dr. Fauci........showing it can prevent you from getting it...........and many doctors and nurses around the world have used it to prevent them from getting it.

Cooked books.......faulty tests...........Cooking the books and cashing in for MASS VOLUMES of tests have been the path.

Putting negatives in with positives and go.......I WONDER WHY THEY GOT THE VIRUS TOO.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> I really wouldn't. Just seems like the usual Trumpster grunting.


You see people who disagree with you.........then you use the mating call of libertardians to use against us.........grunting .


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wouldn't. Just seems like the usual Trumpster grunting.
> 
> 
> 
> You see people who disagree with you.........then you use the mating call of libertardians to use against us.........grunting .
Click to expand...


Hmmmm... were you trying to make a coherent point?

Try again?


----------



## Indeependent

Ame®icano said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
Click to expand...

Lockdowns don't work.
C19 mutates.


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wouldn't. Just seems like the usual Trumpster grunting.
> 
> 
> 
> You see people who disagree with you.........then you use the mating call of libertardians to use against us.........grunting .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... were you trying to make a coherent point?
> 
> Try again?
Click to expand...

You got the message.........try again....................you got your cloth mask on to save everybody............good boy......maybe Fauci will give you a doggy biscuit.


----------



## dblack

eagle1462010 said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wouldn't. Just seems like the usual Trumpster grunting.
> 
> 
> 
> You see people who disagree with you.........then you use the mating call of libertardians to use against us.........grunting .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... were you trying to make a coherent point?
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got the message.........try again....................you got your cloth mask on to save everybody............good boy......maybe Fauci will give you a doggy biscuit.
Click to expand...

So, nuthin?


----------



## eagle1462010

The Case for Masks, School Closings, & Social Isolation Just Collapsed!
					

(AP Photo/Mark J. Terrill)   The purpose of communist propaganda was not to persuade or convince, not to inform, but to humiliate; and therefore, the less it corresponded to reality the better. When people are forced to remain silent when they are being told the most obvious lies, or even worse...




					www.redstate.com
				












						Chloroquine is a potent inhibitor of SARS coronavirus infection and spread
					

Severe acute respiratory syndrome (SARS) is caused by a newly discovered coronavirus (SARS-CoV). No effective prophylactic or post-exposure therapy is currently available.We report, however, that chloroquine has strong antiviral effects on SARS-CoV infection ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## eagle1462010

dblack said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really wouldn't. Just seems like the usual Trumpster grunting.
> 
> 
> 
> You see people who disagree with you.........then you use the mating call of libertardians to use against us.........grunting .
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm... were you trying to make a coherent point?
> 
> Try again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got the message.........try again....................you got your cloth mask on to save everybody............good boy......maybe Fauci will give you a doggy biscuit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, nuthin?
Click to expand...

You and your Fear mongering are BS ............and that has destroyed countless small businesses in this country.

You are to be ignored...............your Fear mongering has done enough damage already, and your vote in the next election is pointless............might as well stay home.


----------



## eagle1462010

Cited by ... - PMC
					






					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov
				




Nice job globalists..........fucking over the world for shit that you knew about a long time ago........the HCL debate was total BS...................Fauci even agreed in 2005 .....Selective memory while he supports those who make him rich as hell.


----------



## eagle1462010

Targets of T Cell Responses to SARS-CoV-2 Coronavirus in Humans with COVID-19 Disease and Unexposed Individuals
					

Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				




*Summary*
Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and calibration of pandemic control measures. Using HLA class I and II predicted peptide “megapools,” circulating SARS-CoV-2-specific CD8+ and CD4+ T cells were identified in ∼70% and 100% of COVID-19 convalescent patients, respectively. CD4+ T cell responses to spike, the main target of most *vaccine efforts, were robust and correlated with* the magnitude of the anti-SARS-CoV-2 IgG and IgA titers. The M, spike, and N proteins each accounted for 11%–27% of the total CD4+ response, with additional responses commonly targeting nsp3, nsp4, ORF3a, and ORF8, among others. For CD8+ T cells, spike and M were recognized, with at least eight SARS-CoV-2 ORFs targeted. *Importantly, we detected SARS-CoV-2-reactive CD4+ T cells in ∼40%–60% of unexposed individuals, suggesting cross-reactive T cell recognition between circulating “common cold” coronaviruses and SARS-CoV-2.*


----------



## Care4all

eagle1462010 said:


> Targets of T Cell Responses to SARS-CoV-2 Coronavirus in Humans with COVID-19 Disease and Unexposed Individuals
> 
> 
> Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencedirect.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary*
> Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and calibration of pandemic control measures. Using HLA class I and II predicted peptide “megapools,” circulating SARS-CoV-2-specific CD8+ and CD4+ T cells were identified in ∼70% and 100% of COVID-19 convalescent patients, respectively. CD4+ T cell responses to spike, the main target of most *vaccine efforts, were robust and correlated with* the magnitude of the anti-SARS-CoV-2 IgG and IgA titers. The M, spike, and N proteins each accounted for 11%–27% of the total CD4+ response, with additional responses commonly targeting nsp3, nsp4, ORF3a, and ORF8, among others. For CD8+ T cells, spike and M were recognized, with at least eight SARS-CoV-2 ORFs targeted. *Importantly, we detected SARS-CoV-2-reactive CD4+ T cells in ∼40%–60% of unexposed individuals, suggesting cross-reactive T cell recognition between circulating “common cold” coronaviruses and SARS-CoV-2.*


That's great, and would perhaps give reason of why most younger people do not get really sick....school age children and young adult would have tons of recent exposure to the common cold... but so do teachers, yet if they are older or obese or with diabetes they still are at higher risk of dying..... So who knows, at this point?  There is still lots to learn about Covid 19....but still promising....


----------



## Care4all

Indeependent said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lockdowns don't work.
> C19 mutates.
Click to expand...

But all viruses mutate....??


----------



## Indeependent

Care4all said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lockdowns don't work.
> C19 mutates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But all viruses mutate....??
Click to expand...

Yep...and you are susceptible to C19 again in less than 30 days.


----------



## Ame®icano

Indeependent said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lockdowns don't work.
> C19 mutates.
Click to expand...


I noticed it too. This one mutate on Democrats requests. For instance, "peaceful protesters" are all immune on it.


----------



## Ame®icano

By the way...


----------



## Ame®icano

dblack said:


> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If airbags work, why seat belts?
> If seat belts work, why airbags?
> If both seat belts and airbags work do we have speed limits?
> If both seat belts and airbags work, why do we have stop signs?
> If stop signs work, why traffic lights?
> 
> In other words, you're an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?
> 
> Neither seat belts or airbags works. People get killed by them too.
> They were introduced way after speed limits, because speed limits did not work. Accident's still happens.
> Can you prove that stop signs prevent accidents? How about traffic lights?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL - at least you're consistent. But doubling down on stupid won't really help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> View attachment 386230
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're saying I missed the point, you're TOTALLY right. Did you have an actual point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed it... twice. But how would you know...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really wouldn't. Just seems like the usual Trumpster grunting.
Click to expand...


It's not that hard, really... all you need is bit of common sense. 

Unless you still believe in Russian collusion. In that case, you're helpless.


----------



## percysunshine

Ab8

Game over?









						Researchers find smallest biological molecule that can completely neutralise Covid-19
					

Due to its potential for diffusion in tissues, the molecule, used in the drug Ab8, is highly effective in preventing and treating Covid, says study published in Cell




					www.thehindubusinessline.com


----------



## JakeStarkey

The death rate was over a thousand again yesterday.

Let's see where we are at one month out from the election.


----------



## Ame®icano

> Family members of a *woman who died seven months ago* say they received a letter this week claiming their loved one tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> What’s even more confusing is Sandra Whittington passed away in February before COVID-19 had been detected in Tennessee. She died in hospice care of chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, according to WATN-TV.
> 
> “I’m just having a hard time understanding how they can say someone has COVID-19 when they are not even alive,” her son Troy Whittington said in an interview with WATN.
> 
> Whittingham said the notice from the local health department said his mother *was tested on June 20* and that test came back positive.



*Woman who died in February gets letter saying she’s positive for COVID-19*


----------



## eagle1462010

JakeStarkey said:


> The death rate was over a thousand again yesterday.
> 
> Let's see where we are at one month out from the election.


Before Covid 7800 people died every day in the United States...........how many died total yesterday............


----------



## eagle1462010

Ame®icano said:


> Family members of a *woman who died seven months ago* say they received a letter this week claiming their loved one tested positive for COVID-19.
> 
> What’s even more confusing is Sandra Whittington passed away in February before COVID-19 had been detected in Tennessee. She died in hospice care of chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, according to WATN-TV.
> 
> “I’m just having a hard time understanding how they can say someone has COVID-19 when they are not even alive,” her son Troy Whittington said in an interview with WATN.
> 
> Whittingham said the notice from the local health department said his mother *was tested on June 20* and that test came back positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Woman who died in February gets letter saying she’s positive for COVID-19*
Click to expand...

Imagine that.........trying to bill twice................chi ching.


----------



## Rigby5

Indeependent said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lockdowns don't work.
> C19 mutates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But all viruses mutate....??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...and you are susceptible to C19 again in less than 30 days.
Click to expand...


Nope.
That is totally untrue, based on several misunderstandings of press releases.

First of all, what goes away in 30 days are the antibodies, not immunity.
Immunity is the ability of your immune system to identify an invader and wipe it out.
If produces antibodies in order to do that, but all antibodies last less than 30 days.
But immunity is the ability to produce them again, any time they are needed.
And that tends to NEVER go away once acquired.

Sure you can get infected over and over, by covid-19, or ANY virus.
Immunity does not mean you can't get infected.
Immunity just means that instead of getting sick, you become asymptomatic.

And it actually really irritates me that people constantly talk about viruses "mutating".
A mutation is a random damage to a long RNA or DNA protein chain.
And that is almost ALWAYS fatal to any organism dependent upon that RNA or DNA.
Random damage is not going to be viable normally.
It just means death, like any organism killed by radiation.
What REALLY happens with viruses, is that 2 viruses happen to infect the same cell.
When that happens, their RNA can mix.
And that is closer to a hybrid than a mutation.
That also is much more likely to succeed than any common and destructive mutation.
Viruses that get stronger or more deadly are NOT mutations, but hybrids.


----------



## Rigby5

percysunshine said:


> Ab8
> 
> Game over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Researchers find smallest biological molecule that can completely neutralise Covid-19
> 
> 
> Due to its potential for diffusion in tissues, the molecule, used in the drug Ab8, is highly effective in preventing and treating Covid, says study published in Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thehindubusinessline.com



Not entirely sure because they did not identify it well enough, but it is highly suspect.
The one I think it is, works by gumming up the spike on the corona.
And while that SOUNDS good, what you have to remember is that that spike gets the corona virus into a cell because it is mimicking a natural exosome, which also has such a spike.
And if this new artificial antibody were to also gum up the spike on exosomes, then the immune system would no longer work, because the immune system is dependent upon exosomes.
They are what cells use to communicate.
Without exosomes, then cells could never raise the warning when attacked.
We would lose any past immunity we had to anything else.
For example, vaccines would no longer work.
Polio and smallpox would be rampant again.


----------



## Indeependent

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lockdowns don't work.
> C19 mutates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But all viruses mutate....??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...and you are susceptible to C19 again in less than 30 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> That is totally untrue, based on several misunderstandings of press releases.
> 
> First of all, what goes away in 30 days are the antibodies, not immunity.
> Immunity is the ability of your immune system to identify an invader and wipe it out.
> If produces antibodies in order to do that, but all antibodies last less than 30 days.
> But immunity is the ability to produce them again, any time they are needed.
> And that tends to NEVER go away once acquired.
> 
> Sure you can get infected over and over, by covid-19, or ANY virus.
> Immunity does not mean you can't get infected.
> Immunity just means that instead of getting sick, you become asymptomatic.
> 
> And it actually really irritates me that people constantly talk about viruses "mutating".
> A mutation is a random damage to a long RNA or DNA protein chain.
> And that is almost ALWAYS fatal to any organism dependent upon that RNA or DNA.
> Random damage is not going to be viable normally.
> It just means death, like any organism killed by radiation.
> What REALLY happens with viruses, is that 2 viruses happen to infect the same cell.
> When that happens, their RNA can mix.
> And that is closer to a hybrid than a mutation.
> That also is much more likely to succeed than any common and destructive mutation.
> Viruses that get stronger or more deadly are NOT mutations, but hybrids.
Click to expand...

Yep...and you are susceptible to C19 again in less than 30 days. 

I suggest you join a community forum of Facebook and find out what's happening outside your house.


----------



## Indeependent

Rigby5 said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ab8
> 
> Game over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Researchers find smallest biological molecule that can completely neutralise Covid-19
> 
> 
> Due to its potential for diffusion in tissues, the molecule, used in the drug Ab8, is highly effective in preventing and treating Covid, says study published in Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thehindubusinessline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely sure because they did not identify it well enough, but it is highly suspect.
> The one I think it is, works by gumming up the spike on the corona.
> And while that SOUNDS good, what you have to remember is that that spike gets the corona virus into a cell because it is mimicking a natural exosome, which also has such a spike.
> And if this new artificial antibody were to also gum up the spike on exosomes, then the immune system would no longer work, because the immune system is dependent upon exosomes.
> They are what cells use to communicate.
> Without exosomes, then cells could never raise the warning when attacked.
> We would lose any past immunity we had to anything else.
> For example, vaccines would no longer work.
> Polio and smallpox would be rampant again.
Click to expand...

And vaccines may never help.
I find it "comforting" that every nation on earth has a "vaccine" every couple of weeks for the last 6 months.


----------



## Rigby5

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lockdowns don't work.
> C19 mutates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But all viruses mutate....??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...and you are susceptible to C19 again in less than 30 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> That is totally untrue, based on several misunderstandings of press releases.
> 
> First of all, what goes away in 30 days are the antibodies, not immunity.
> Immunity is the ability of your immune system to identify an invader and wipe it out.
> If produces antibodies in order to do that, but all antibodies last less than 30 days.
> But immunity is the ability to produce them again, any time they are needed.
> And that tends to NEVER go away once acquired.
> 
> Sure you can get infected over and over, by covid-19, or ANY virus.
> Immunity does not mean you can't get infected.
> Immunity just means that instead of getting sick, you become asymptomatic.
> 
> And it actually really irritates me that people constantly talk about viruses "mutating".
> A mutation is a random damage to a long RNA or DNA protein chain.
> And that is almost ALWAYS fatal to any organism dependent upon that RNA or DNA.
> Random damage is not going to be viable normally.
> It just means death, like any organism killed by radiation.
> What REALLY happens with viruses, is that 2 viruses happen to infect the same cell.
> When that happens, their RNA can mix.
> And that is closer to a hybrid than a mutation.
> That also is much more likely to succeed than any common and destructive mutation.
> Viruses that get stronger or more deadly are NOT mutations, but hybrids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...and you are susceptible to C19 again in less than 30 days.
> 
> I suggest you join a community forum of Facebook and find out what's happening outside your house.
Click to expand...


No, you can get infected again, but you are not susceptible because your immune system has become aware of the covid virus and which means defeats it.
For example, you can not spread it because the virus can not multiply enough to shed.


----------



## Rigby5

Indeependent said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ab8
> 
> Game over?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Researchers find smallest biological molecule that can completely neutralise Covid-19
> 
> 
> Due to its potential for diffusion in tissues, the molecule, used in the drug Ab8, is highly effective in preventing and treating Covid, says study published in Cell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thehindubusinessline.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not entirely sure because they did not identify it well enough, but it is highly suspect.
> The one I think it is, works by gumming up the spike on the corona.
> And while that SOUNDS good, what you have to remember is that that spike gets the corona virus into a cell because it is mimicking a natural exosome, which also has such a spike.
> And if this new artificial antibody were to also gum up the spike on exosomes, then the immune system would no longer work, because the immune system is dependent upon exosomes.
> They are what cells use to communicate.
> Without exosomes, then cells could never raise the warning when attacked.
> We would lose any past immunity we had to anything else.
> For example, vaccines would no longer work.
> Polio and smallpox would be rampant again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And vaccines may never help.
> I find it "comforting" that every nation on earth has a "vaccine" every couple of weeks for the last 6 months.
Click to expand...


Not to mention how harmful these experimental vaccines might be, or how useless they could be if only we allowed herd immunity to end the virus completely.


----------



## Indeependent

Rigby5 said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j-mac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ame®icano said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> total deaths so far, COVID19 vrs flu.
> 
> View attachment 336452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, this is a lie by CDC and Washington Post.
> 
> This week CDC quietly updated the COVID numbers to admit that only 6% of all deaths recorder actually died from COVID. Meaning, out of 189,000 only 11,300 are dead from COVID, and the other 94% were from other serious illnesses and old people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear Lord!  Stop this right wing brainless BULL crap, that you minions were told to regurgitate like a good little cult member.....
> 
> All 100% DIED FROM COVID, of which 6% were completely healthy people with no other medical conditions.
> 
> You guys are nuts!
> 
> And, it is a KNOWN fact that COVID deaths have been UNDER COUNTED, not over counted!
> 
> Your heads, need to be shaken against the wall, to put your numb, Trump dumb brains back in place!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They’re CDC numbers...Don’t you like the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, they are the CDC numbers, that are gathering information on who are at higher risk of dying from COVID if they catch it..... What age, what sex, what other conditions, put you at higher risk of dying from the virus if you catch the virus.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok, and? What you are missing is that the vast majority of the numbers used to damage Trump in this are either false positives, or died from other complicating factors. Remember, it wasn’t Trump pushing COVID positive cases into nursing homes was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is simply NOT TRUE.
> 
> It's FAKE NEWS.
> 
> It's Misinformation, that you are spreading.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it’s the science...Do you now not believe the science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We seem to be talking past one another?
> 
> The science says that over 180,000 human beings have died from COVID 19.
> 
> Do you agree or disagree, with the Science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i agree with science, and science says we can vote in person so mail in is not needed, the question then becomes, do YOU still believe in science?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If masks works, than why distancing?
> If distancing works, than why masks?
> If both, mask and distancing works, than why not to vote in person?
> If both, masks and distancing works, than why lockdowns?
> If lockdowns works, than why vaccines?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lockdowns don't work.
> C19 mutates.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But all viruses mutate....??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...and you are susceptible to C19 again in less than 30 days.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.
> That is totally untrue, based on several misunderstandings of press releases.
> 
> First of all, what goes away in 30 days are the antibodies, not immunity.
> Immunity is the ability of your immune system to identify an invader and wipe it out.
> If produces antibodies in order to do that, but all antibodies last less than 30 days.
> But immunity is the ability to produce them again, any time they are needed.
> And that tends to NEVER go away once acquired.
> 
> Sure you can get infected over and over, by covid-19, or ANY virus.
> Immunity does not mean you can't get infected.
> Immunity just means that instead of getting sick, you become asymptomatic.
> 
> And it actually really irritates me that people constantly talk about viruses "mutating".
> A mutation is a random damage to a long RNA or DNA protein chain.
> And that is almost ALWAYS fatal to any organism dependent upon that RNA or DNA.
> Random damage is not going to be viable normally.
> It just means death, like any organism killed by radiation.
> What REALLY happens with viruses, is that 2 viruses happen to infect the same cell.
> When that happens, their RNA can mix.
> And that is closer to a hybrid than a mutation.
> That also is much more likely to succeed than any common and destructive mutation.
> Viruses that get stronger or more deadly are NOT mutations, but hybrids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep...and you are susceptible to C19 again in less than 30 days.
> 
> I suggest you join a community forum of Facebook and find out what's happening outside your house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you can get infected again, but you are not susceptible because your immune system has become aware of the covid virus and which means defeats it.
> For example, you can not spread it because the virus can not multiply enough to shed.
Click to expand...

I know dozens of people who have had COVID 2 times and about 10 who have had it for a 3rd time.
And none were pleasant.


----------



## The Original Tree

Weatherman2020 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thread.
> It just doesn’t add up. We are half way up the curve right now. Grand total in the hospital in the entire state of Virginia right now - 165. It’s not jiving.
> View attachment 317519
Click to expand...

Wow this projection Bombed.  Hospital parking lots are empty and nurses are being laid off.


----------



## flacaltenn

The Original Tree said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting to see possible "disinformation" on COVID numbers.. To my knowledge, ALL physician, medical statistics on epidemics are reported THRU the CDC...  So whether that information is FULLY correct, does not matter as much as information that "suddenly appears" from some random sites that might be linked to other countries efforts to "quiet us down" or "rile us up"...
> 
> Apologies to anyone that posted this link already..  Saw it yesterday and the gist is --- Most states and the country are gonna PEAK Mid-April...  With "out of the wood" being maybe mid May... When you READ the graphs, realized they are MODELS..  So the solid lines are the BEST EXPECTATIONS...  The color shaded areas are measures of UNCERTAINTY...
> 
> Like for the Entire US graph --- the uncertainties run kinda high because of not knowing how many OTHER major population areas will be hit -- etc...  But if you drill down to "mild states" -- the timeframe is the same, but the uncertainty is almost negligible...
> 
> Here's the site -- it's an ORG associated with CDC..  Stay well and don't panic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IHME | COVID-19 Projections
> 
> 
> Explore forecasts of COVID-19 cases, deaths, and hospital resource use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> covid19.healthdata.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the thread.
> It just doesn’t add up. We are half way up the curve right now. Grand total in the hospital in the entire state of Virginia right now - 165. It’s not jiving.
> View attachment 317519
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow this projection Bombed.  Hospital parking lots are empty and nurses are being laid off.
Click to expand...


Wow..  Worth looking at a "golden oldie" there. First attempts at modeling ANYTHING new always suck..  It's no way to run a country or panic the public with those early projections,.  They should be given to the media as "early models" with confidence levels attached. Or not given at all...

Same deal with the early GWarming models from the 80's and 90's that launched that circus train..  They ALL STILL LIVE on the web and make folks piss their pants even today...


----------



## eagle1462010

Rigby5 said:


> Nope.
> That is totally untrue, based on several misunderstandings of press releases.
> 
> First of all, what goes away in 30 days are the antibodies, not immunity.
> Immunity is the ability of your immune system to identify an invader and wipe it out.
> If produces antibodies in order to do that, but all antibodies last less than 30 days.
> But immunity is the ability to produce them again, any time they are needed.
> And that tends to NEVER go away once acquired.
> 
> Sure you can get infected over and over, by covid-19, or ANY virus.
> Immunity does not mean you can't get infected.
> Immunity just means that instead of getting sick, you become asymptomatic.
> 
> And it actually really irritates me that people constantly talk about viruses "mutating".
> A mutation is a random damage to a long RNA or DNA protein chain.
> And that is almost ALWAYS fatal to any organism dependent upon that RNA or DNA.
> Random damage is not going to be viable normally.
> It just means death, like any organism killed by radiation.
> What REALLY happens with viruses, is that 2 viruses happen to infect the same cell.
> When that happens, their RNA can mix.
> And that is closer to a hybrid than a mutation.
> That also is much more likely to succeed than any common and destructive mutation.
> Viruses that get stronger or more deadly are NOT mutations, but hybrids.











						The Case for Masks, School Closings, & Social Isolation Just Collapsed!
					

(AP Photo/Mark J. Terrill)   The purpose of communist propaganda was not to persuade or convince, not to inform, but to humiliate; and therefore, the less it corresponded to reality the better. When people are forced to remain silent when they are being told the most obvious lies, or even worse...




					www.redstate.com
				












						Targets of T Cell Responses to SARS-CoV-2 Coronavirus in Humans with COVID-19 Disease and Unexposed Individuals
					

Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and…




					www.sciencedirect.com
				




*Summary*
Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and calibration of pandemic control measures. Using HLA class I and II predicted peptide “megapools,” circulating SARS-CoV-2-specific CD8+ and CD4+ T cells were identified in ∼70% and 100% of COVID-19 convalescent patients, respectively. CD4+ T cell responses to spike, the main target of most *vaccine efforts, were robust and correlated with* the magnitude of the anti-SARS-CoV-2 IgG and IgA titers. The M, spike, and N proteins each accounted for 11%–27% of the total CD4+ response, with additional responses commonly targeting nsp3, nsp4, ORF3a, and ORF8, among others. For CD8+ T cells, spike and M were recognized, with at least eight SARS-CoV-2 ORFs targeted. Importantly, we detected SARS-CoV-2-reactive CD4+ T cells in ∼40%–60% of unexposed individuals, suggesting cross-reactive T cell recognition between circulating “common cold” coronaviruses and SARS-CoV-2.


----------



## BuckRodgers

eagle1462010 said:


> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> That is totally untrue, based on several misunderstandings of press releases.
> 
> First of all, what goes away in 30 days are the antibodies, not immunity.
> Immunity is the ability of your immune system to identify an invader and wipe it out.
> If produces antibodies in order to do that, but all antibodies last less than 30 days.
> But immunity is the ability to produce them again, any time they are needed.
> And that tends to NEVER go away once acquired.
> 
> Sure you can get infected over and over, by covid-19, or ANY virus.
> Immunity does not mean you can't get infected.
> Immunity just means that instead of getting sick, you become asymptomatic.
> 
> And it actually really irritates me that people constantly talk about viruses "mutating".
> A mutation is a random damage to a long RNA or DNA protein chain.
> And that is almost ALWAYS fatal to any organism dependent upon that RNA or DNA.
> Random damage is not going to be viable normally.
> It just means death, like any organism killed by radiation.
> What REALLY happens with viruses, is that 2 viruses happen to infect the same cell.
> When that happens, their RNA can mix.
> And that is closer to a hybrid than a mutation.
> That also is much more likely to succeed than any common and destructive mutation.
> Viruses that get stronger or more deadly are NOT mutations, but hybrids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Case for Masks, School Closings, & Social Isolation Just Collapsed!
> 
> 
> (AP Photo/Mark J. Terrill)   The purpose of communist propaganda was not to persuade or convince, not to inform, but to humiliate; and therefore, the less it corresponded to reality the better. When people are forced to remain silent when they are being told the most obvious lies, or even worse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Targets of T Cell Responses to SARS-CoV-2 Coronavirus in Humans with COVID-19 Disease and Unexposed Individuals
> 
> 
> Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencedirect.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary*
> Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and calibration of pandemic control measures. Using HLA class I and II predicted peptide “megapools,” circulating SARS-CoV-2-specific CD8+ and CD4+ T cells were identified in ∼70% and 100% of COVID-19 convalescent patients, respectively. CD4+ T cell responses to spike, the main target of most *vaccine efforts, were robust and correlated with* the magnitude of the anti-SARS-CoV-2 IgG and IgA titers. The M, spike, and N proteins each accounted for 11%–27% of the total CD4+ response, with additional responses commonly targeting nsp3, nsp4, ORF3a, and ORF8, among others. For CD8+ T cells, spike and M were recognized, with at least eight SARS-CoV-2 ORFs targeted. Importantly, we detected SARS-CoV-2-reactive CD4+ T cells in ∼40%–60% of unexposed individuals, suggesting cross-reactive T cell recognition between circulating “common cold” coronaviruses and SARS-CoV-2.
Click to expand...


Next time someone talks about how much masks work you can reference the collection of masks info studies here (including CDC). It is super easy read or reference. 

*Mask Studies!*
_Some of the studies below recommend the use of masks after stating there is no strong evidence supporting their use. When the recommendation of a paper conflicts with the evidence stated, we provide the statement about the evidence.
LINK_


----------



## sartre play

DO the best you can, wash up after being out try and keep some distance from others if you feel its not necessary to wear a mask. That's just being polite to all, & respectful of us older folks.


----------



## Thoth001

Here's a fun fact;

 Every year, the number of Americans who die from lower respiratory tract infections floats at a fairly consistent number of 280,000.

 The same number of people have died of Covid infections this year, that died the previous year from coronavirus and influenza infections, and the year before that.

 Other than the clotting twist, which may actually be inherent to ALL coronaviruses, seeing as how this is the first time the entire global scientific community has studied a cold virus this closely, we may have just not been paying close enough attention to make the connection until now...otherwise, 2020 has been a normal year for respiratory infection deaths, and the number is in fact DOWN globally from previous years.


----------



## Thoth001

BuckRodgers said:


> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> That is totally untrue, based on several misunderstandings of press releases.
> 
> First of all, what goes away in 30 days are the antibodies, not immunity.
> Immunity is the ability of your immune system to identify an invader and wipe it out.
> If produces antibodies in order to do that, but all antibodies last less than 30 days.
> But immunity is the ability to produce them again, any time they are needed.
> And that tends to NEVER go away once acquired.
> 
> Sure you can get infected over and over, by covid-19, or ANY virus.
> Immunity does not mean you can't get infected.
> Immunity just means that instead of getting sick, you become asymptomatic.
> 
> And it actually really irritates me that people constantly talk about viruses "mutating".
> A mutation is a random damage to a long RNA or DNA protein chain.
> And that is almost ALWAYS fatal to any organism dependent upon that RNA or DNA.
> Random damage is not going to be viable normally.
> It just means death, like any organism killed by radiation.
> What REALLY happens with viruses, is that 2 viruses happen to infect the same cell.
> When that happens, their RNA can mix.
> And that is closer to a hybrid than a mutation.
> That also is much more likely to succeed than any common and destructive mutation.
> Viruses that get stronger or more deadly are NOT mutations, but hybrids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Case for Masks, School Closings, & Social Isolation Just Collapsed!
> 
> 
> (AP Photo/Mark J. Terrill)   The purpose of communist propaganda was not to persuade or convince, not to inform, but to humiliate; and therefore, the less it corresponded to reality the better. When people are forced to remain silent when they are being told the most obvious lies, or even worse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Targets of T Cell Responses to SARS-CoV-2 Coronavirus in Humans with COVID-19 Disease and Unexposed Individuals
> 
> 
> Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencedirect.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary*
> Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and calibration of pandemic control measures. Using HLA class I and II predicted peptide “megapools,” circulating SARS-CoV-2-specific CD8+ and CD4+ T cells were identified in ∼70% and 100% of COVID-19 convalescent patients, respectively. CD4+ T cell responses to spike, the main target of most *vaccine efforts, were robust and correlated with* the magnitude of the anti-SARS-CoV-2 IgG and IgA titers. The M, spike, and N proteins each accounted for 11%–27% of the total CD4+ response, with additional responses commonly targeting nsp3, nsp4, ORF3a, and ORF8, among others. For CD8+ T cells, spike and M were recognized, with at least eight SARS-CoV-2 ORFs targeted. Importantly, we detected SARS-CoV-2-reactive CD4+ T cells in ∼40%–60% of unexposed individuals, suggesting cross-reactive T cell recognition between circulating “common cold” coronaviruses and SARS-CoV-2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next time someone talks about how much masks work you can reference the collection of masks info studies here (including CDC). It is super easy read or reference.
> 
> *Mask Studies!*
> _Some of the studies below recommend the use of masks after stating there is no strong evidence supporting their use. When the recommendation of a paper conflicts with the evidence stated, we provide the statement about the evidence.
> LINK_
Click to expand...






The strong conclusion is that those who wear masks are much more likely to become infected with COVID-19, or for that matter, any coronavirus.

A mask concentrates the viral load in nasal tissue, eyes and lungs.

Dr. Russell Blaylock, a board-certified neurosurgeon, has always said the air circulation and ventilation are the best environmental factors to curtail contagion.

 Wearing a mask is the polar opposite.





__





						CDC Study: Overwhelming Majority Of COVID Patients Wore Masks
					

The strong conclusion is that those who wear masks are much more likely to become infected with COVID-19, or for that matter, any coronavirus. A mask concentrates the viral load in nasal tissue, eyes and lungs.




					www.technocracy.news
				








*CDC Study Finds Overwhelming Majority Of People Getting Coronavirus Wore Masks*

A Centers for Disease Control (CDC) report (Community and Close Contact Exposures Associated with COVID-19 Among Symptomatic Adults ≥18 Years) released in September shows that masks and face coverings are not effective in preventing the spread of COVID-19,

even for those people who consistently wear them...

A study conducted in the United States in July found that when they compared 154"case-patients," who tested positive for COVID-19, to a control group of 160 participants from health care facilities who were symptomatic but tested negative, over 70 percent of the case-patients were contaminated with the virus and fell ill despite" always" wearing a mask.


"In the 14 days before illness onset, 71% of case-patients and 74% of control participants reported always using cloth face coverings or other mask types when in public," the report stated.

 Read more:





__





						Overwhelming Majority of COVID Patients Wore Masks - CDC Study
					





					www.bibliotecapleyades.net


----------



## August West

Thoth001 said:


> BuckRodgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> That is totally untrue, based on several misunderstandings of press releases.
> 
> First of all, what goes away in 30 days are the antibodies, not immunity.
> Immunity is the ability of your immune system to identify an invader and wipe it out.
> If produces antibodies in order to do that, but all antibodies last less than 30 days.
> But immunity is the ability to produce them again, any time they are needed.
> And that tends to NEVER go away once acquired.
> 
> Sure you can get infected over and over, by covid-19, or ANY virus.
> Immunity does not mean you can't get infected.
> Immunity just means that instead of getting sick, you become asymptomatic.
> 
> And it actually really irritates me that people constantly talk about viruses "mutating".
> A mutation is a random damage to a long RNA or DNA protein chain.
> And that is almost ALWAYS fatal to any organism dependent upon that RNA or DNA.
> Random damage is not going to be viable normally.
> It just means death, like any organism killed by radiation.
> What REALLY happens with viruses, is that 2 viruses happen to infect the same cell.
> When that happens, their RNA can mix.
> And that is closer to a hybrid than a mutation.
> That also is much more likely to succeed than any common and destructive mutation.
> Viruses that get stronger or more deadly are NOT mutations, but hybrids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Case for Masks, School Closings, & Social Isolation Just Collapsed!
> 
> 
> (AP Photo/Mark J. Terrill)   The purpose of communist propaganda was not to persuade or convince, not to inform, but to humiliate; and therefore, the less it corresponded to reality the better. When people are forced to remain silent when they are being told the most obvious lies, or even worse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Targets of T Cell Responses to SARS-CoV-2 Coronavirus in Humans with COVID-19 Disease and Unexposed Individuals
> 
> 
> Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencedirect.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary*
> Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and calibration of pandemic control measures. Using HLA class I and II predicted peptide “megapools,” circulating SARS-CoV-2-specific CD8+ and CD4+ T cells were identified in ∼70% and 100% of COVID-19 convalescent patients, respectively. CD4+ T cell responses to spike, the main target of most *vaccine efforts, were robust and correlated with* the magnitude of the anti-SARS-CoV-2 IgG and IgA titers. The M, spike, and N proteins each accounted for 11%–27% of the total CD4+ response, with additional responses commonly targeting nsp3, nsp4, ORF3a, and ORF8, among others. For CD8+ T cells, spike and M were recognized, with at least eight SARS-CoV-2 ORFs targeted. Importantly, we detected SARS-CoV-2-reactive CD4+ T cells in ∼40%–60% of unexposed individuals, suggesting cross-reactive T cell recognition between circulating “common cold” coronaviruses and SARS-CoV-2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next time someone talks about how much masks work you can reference the collection of masks info studies here (including CDC). It is super easy read or reference.
> 
> *Mask Studies!*
> _Some of the studies below recommend the use of masks after stating there is no strong evidence supporting their use. When the recommendation of a paper conflicts with the evidence stated, we provide the statement about the evidence.
> LINK_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strong conclusion is that those who wear masks are much more likely to become infected with COVID-19, or for that matter, any coronavirus.
> 
> A mask concentrates the viral load in nasal tissue, eyes and lungs.
> 
> Dr. Russell Blaylock, a board-certified neurosurgeon, has always said the air circulation and ventilation are the best environmental factors to curtail contagion.
> 
> Wearing a mask is the polar opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC Study: Overwhelming Majority Of COVID Patients Wore Masks
> 
> 
> The strong conclusion is that those who wear masks are much more likely to become infected with COVID-19, or for that matter, any coronavirus. A mask concentrates the viral load in nasal tissue, eyes and lungs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.technocracy.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CDC Study Finds Overwhelming Majority Of People Getting Coronavirus Wore Masks*
> 
> A Centers for Disease Control (CDC) report (Community and Close Contact Exposures Associated with COVID-19 Among Symptomatic Adults ≥18 Years) released in September shows that masks and face coverings are not effective in preventing the spread of COVID-19,
> 
> even for those people who consistently wear them...
> 
> A study conducted in the United States in July found that when they compared 154"case-patients," who tested positive for COVID-19, to a control group of 160 participants from health care facilities who were symptomatic but tested negative, over 70 percent of the case-patients were contaminated with the virus and fell ill despite" always" wearing a mask.
> 
> 
> "In the 14 days before illness onset, 71% of case-patients and 74% of control participants reported always using cloth face coverings or other mask types when in public," the report stated.
> 
> Read more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelming Majority of COVID Patients Wore Masks - CDC Study
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bibliotecapleyades.net
Click to expand...

70% of people said they always wore their masks. That`s really not evidence that they were wearing a mask.


----------



## Thoth001

August West said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BuckRodgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle1462010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rigby5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.
> That is totally untrue, based on several misunderstandings of press releases.
> 
> First of all, what goes away in 30 days are the antibodies, not immunity.
> Immunity is the ability of your immune system to identify an invader and wipe it out.
> If produces antibodies in order to do that, but all antibodies last less than 30 days.
> But immunity is the ability to produce them again, any time they are needed.
> And that tends to NEVER go away once acquired.
> 
> Sure you can get infected over and over, by covid-19, or ANY virus.
> Immunity does not mean you can't get infected.
> Immunity just means that instead of getting sick, you become asymptomatic.
> 
> And it actually really irritates me that people constantly talk about viruses "mutating".
> A mutation is a random damage to a long RNA or DNA protein chain.
> And that is almost ALWAYS fatal to any organism dependent upon that RNA or DNA.
> Random damage is not going to be viable normally.
> It just means death, like any organism killed by radiation.
> What REALLY happens with viruses, is that 2 viruses happen to infect the same cell.
> When that happens, their RNA can mix.
> And that is closer to a hybrid than a mutation.
> That also is much more likely to succeed than any common and destructive mutation.
> Viruses that get stronger or more deadly are NOT mutations, but hybrids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Case for Masks, School Closings, & Social Isolation Just Collapsed!
> 
> 
> (AP Photo/Mark J. Terrill)   The purpose of communist propaganda was not to persuade or convince, not to inform, but to humiliate; and therefore, the less it corresponded to reality the better. When people are forced to remain silent when they are being told the most obvious lies, or even worse...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.redstate.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Targets of T Cell Responses to SARS-CoV-2 Coronavirus in Humans with COVID-19 Disease and Unexposed Individuals
> 
> 
> Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sciencedirect.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Summary*
> Understanding adaptive immunity to SARS-CoV-2 is important for vaccine development, interpreting coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) pathogenesis, and calibration of pandemic control measures. Using HLA class I and II predicted peptide “megapools,” circulating SARS-CoV-2-specific CD8+ and CD4+ T cells were identified in ∼70% and 100% of COVID-19 convalescent patients, respectively. CD4+ T cell responses to spike, the main target of most *vaccine efforts, were robust and correlated with* the magnitude of the anti-SARS-CoV-2 IgG and IgA titers. The M, spike, and N proteins each accounted for 11%–27% of the total CD4+ response, with additional responses commonly targeting nsp3, nsp4, ORF3a, and ORF8, among others. For CD8+ T cells, spike and M were recognized, with at least eight SARS-CoV-2 ORFs targeted. Importantly, we detected SARS-CoV-2-reactive CD4+ T cells in ∼40%–60% of unexposed individuals, suggesting cross-reactive T cell recognition between circulating “common cold” coronaviruses and SARS-CoV-2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next time someone talks about how much masks work you can reference the collection of masks info studies here (including CDC). It is super easy read or reference.
> 
> *Mask Studies!*
> _Some of the studies below recommend the use of masks after stating there is no strong evidence supporting their use. When the recommendation of a paper conflicts with the evidence stated, we provide the statement about the evidence.
> LINK_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strong conclusion is that those who wear masks are much more likely to become infected with COVID-19, or for that matter, any coronavirus.
> 
> A mask concentrates the viral load in nasal tissue, eyes and lungs.
> 
> Dr. Russell Blaylock, a board-certified neurosurgeon, has always said the air circulation and ventilation are the best environmental factors to curtail contagion.
> 
> Wearing a mask is the polar opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CDC Study: Overwhelming Majority Of COVID Patients Wore Masks
> 
> 
> The strong conclusion is that those who wear masks are much more likely to become infected with COVID-19, or for that matter, any coronavirus. A mask concentrates the viral load in nasal tissue, eyes and lungs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.technocracy.news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CDC Study Finds Overwhelming Majority Of People Getting Coronavirus Wore Masks*
> 
> A Centers for Disease Control (CDC) report (Community and Close Contact Exposures Associated with COVID-19 Among Symptomatic Adults ≥18 Years) released in September shows that masks and face coverings are not effective in preventing the spread of COVID-19,
> 
> even for those people who consistently wear them...
> 
> A study conducted in the United States in July found that when they compared 154"case-patients," who tested positive for COVID-19, to a control group of 160 participants from health care facilities who were symptomatic but tested negative, over 70 percent of the case-patients were contaminated with the virus and fell ill despite" always" wearing a mask.
> 
> 
> "In the 14 days before illness onset, 71% of case-patients and 74% of control participants reported always using cloth face coverings or other mask types when in public," the report stated.
> 
> Read more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overwhelming Majority of COVID Patients Wore Masks - CDC Study
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bibliotecapleyades.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 70% of people said they always wore their masks. That`s really not evidence that they were wearing a mask.
Click to expand...


There is no evidence you can type either. You could just be having your mommy do it for you.


----------



## cnm

These threads are always evidence of why the US has 4% of the world's population and 19% of COVID fatalities.


----------



## Thoth001

cnm said:


> These threads are always evidence of why the US has 4% of the world's population and 19% of COVID fatalities.



Actually hospitals get paid big money here to label a death as a Covid death. Not really that many people died. The numbers are fixed and the fix is in.


----------



## cnm

It's almost as though the fact that masks mainly protect others is not worthy of mention.


----------



## Thoth001

cnm said:


> It's almost as though the fact that masks mainly protect others is not worthy of mention.



I protect you when I don't wear the mask. I protect you from tyranny. Take the face diaper off meat head.


----------



## cnm

Thoth001 said:


> Actually hospitals get paid big money here to label a death as a Covid death.


The sort of load of bullshit I've come to expect from you.

Fact check: Hospitals get paid more if patients listed as COVID-19, on ventilators


----------



## cnm

Thoth001 said:


> I protect you when I don't wear the mask. I protect you from tyranny.


It is true the ability of the US to project power is diminishing as COVID eats away at its capabilities. Keep the mask off.


----------



## Thoth001

cnm said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I protect you when I don't wear the mask. I protect you from tyranny.
> 
> 
> 
> It is true the ability of the US to project power is diminishing as COVID eats away at its capabilities. Keep the mask off.
Click to expand...


Are you Chinese?lol!


----------



## Thoth001

cnm said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually hospitals get paid big money here to label a death as a Covid death.
> 
> 
> 
> The sort of load of bullshit I've come to expect from you.
> 
> Fact check: Hospitals get paid more if patients listed as COVID-19, on ventilators
Click to expand...


Are you really getting your facts from USA today?  That is mainstream, which lies through its teeth.

It is a fact dingleberry. Wake TF up!

Just link among the thousands:

CDC director acknowledges hospitals have a monetary incentive to overcount coronavirus deaths








						CDC director acknowledges hospitals have a monetary incentive to overcount coronavirus deaths
					

U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Robert Redfield agreed that some hospitals have a monetary incentive to overcount coronavirus deaths as they do deaths for other diseases.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## cnm

You're merely illustrating the dysfunction that makes the US unable to control a pandemic in its own land.

It's now an object of pity.


----------



## Thoth001

cnm said:


> You're merely illustrating the dysfunction that makes the US unable to control a pandemic in its own land.
> 
> It's now an object of pity.



There is no pandemic. It is a scam. Get it through your thick skull. Why don't you take some time and read this and stop being ignorant.









						The Germ Theory Deception – Viruses, 5G , Vaccines, ‘coronavirus’, PCR test
					

Investigating the Germ Theory, 5G, Viruses, Vaccines & the ‘coronavirus’.




					entityart.co.uk


----------



## cnm

Thoth001 said:


> There is no pandemic. It is a scam.


As I said. A perfect example.


No wonder the US is now an object of pity.


----------



## Thoth001

cnm said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no pandemic. It is a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said. A perfect example.
> 
> 
> No wonder the US is now an object of pity.
Click to expand...


Believe what you want. I hope you wear your mask and suck all the CO2 in and rot your brain from no oxygen. Enjoy peasant. Make sure you get your Bill Gates vaccine also.


----------



## badbob85037

sparky said:


> I know you mean well FCT , like so many here that do, kind hearts all
> 
> But you see, i've so little faith in humanity left these days
> 
> ergo , the spam i post here....
> 
> *Nibblin' on sponge cake
> Watchin' the Gov make
> All of the biz around me close down
> Strummin' my six string ,as they do their thing
> Smell those congressional clowns
> Tempers beginning to boil
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my N95 mask
> Some people claim that China’s to blame
> But I know it falls to our task
> 
> Don't know the reason
> worked all this season
> With nothing to show but symptoms of flu
> But it's a real beauty
> A Corona cutie, how it caught it
> I haven't a clue
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my essential pass
> Some people claim that them Wuhans are to blame
> Now I think, - what a pain in the ass
> 
> I love when they flip flop
> and claim they’re all on top
> just horde supplies and stay the f*ck home
> But there’s relief to be rendered
> Soon the Fed’s will see tendered
> Their phony notes that helps me hang on
> 
> Wasted away again in quarantine again
> Searchin' for my lost PPE
> Some people claim that there’s a Russian to blame
> But I know, it's our own damn fault
> Yes, and some people claim it’s all some socialist game
> And I know it's our own damn fault*
> 
> ~S~ w/apologies to anyone with hope


Allow me to get my violin and play a few bars of 'You are  Breakin My F-ing Heart'


----------



## August West

Thoth001 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> These threads are always evidence of why the US has 4% of the world's population and 19% of COVID fatalities.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually hospitals get paid big money here to label a death as a Covid death. Not really that many people died. The numbers are fixed and the fix is in.
Click to expand...

Actually if a hospital is caught bilking Medicare that hospital can be fined and/or kicked out of the Medicare program. That would close the hospital, genius.


----------



## otto105

*Coronavirus Cases:  *12,186,453
*Deaths:                          *259,554


----------



## excalibur

Peer-reviewed hydroxychloroquine study finds 84% fewer hospitalizations among early treated outpatients
					

'What differentiates this study is that patients were diagnosed very early with COVID-19 in an outpatient setting, and only high-risk patients were treated early on'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## KissMy

Thoth001 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no pandemic. It is a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said. A perfect example.
> 
> 
> No wonder the US is now an object of pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you want. I hope you wear your mask and suck all the CO2 in and rot your brain from no oxygen. Enjoy peasant. Make sure you get your Bill Gates vaccine also.
Click to expand...

Not a scam! 7 of my close friends now have Covid-19. Two of them caught it at their dad's funeral in a rural area where "nobody had it or believed in it". Another ther 3 caught it at the hospital visiting their dad who is there with brain seizures & heart heart problems from Covid-19. My tree climbing & logging tenant caught it & is now hospitalized with Covid-19 pneumonia & heart failure. He also infected his brother who is my neighbor & trying not to infect his wife, 4 kids & father. They are all under 14 day quarantine.


----------



## MizMolly

Thoth001 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no pandemic. It is a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said. A perfect example.
> 
> 
> No wonder the US is now an object of pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you want. I hope you wear your mask and suck all the CO2 in and rot your brain from no oxygen. Enjoy peasant. Make sure you get your Bill Gates vaccine also.
Click to expand...

To those denying the pandemic, shame on you. I wore masks, social distanced and rarely went out. I have been in the COVID unit in a Little Rock hospital since November 19th. I am on the mend but it has been slow and I was in bad shape. Luckily I will probably go home in a day or two. There are still about 86 COVID patients here with 30 in ICU. I pray for all those suffering from this disease.


----------



## KissMy

30%+ of those who were sick with Covid-19, will never totally recover to run as fast or work as hard as before. Many will be disabled!


----------



## cnm

Thoth001 said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said. A perfect example.
> No wonder the US is now an object of pity.
> 
> 
> 
> Believe what you want. I hope you wear your mask and suck all the CO2 in and rot your brain from no oxygen. Enjoy peasant. Make sure you get your Bill Gates vaccine also.
Click to expand...

I want to believe this...


----------



## Thoth001

*How Changing the Definition of Pandemic Altered Our World*

Had it not been for the World Health Organization changing the definition of “pandemic,” COVID-19 would no longer be an issue. The WHO’s original definition of a pandemic specified simultaneous epidemics worldwide “with enormous numbers of deaths and illnesses” 

This definition was changed in the month leading up to the 2009 swine flu pandemic. The WHO removed the severity and high mortality criteria, leaving the definition of a pandemic as “a worldwide epidemic of a disease” 

This is how COVID-19 is still promoted as a pandemic even though it has caused no excess mortality in nine months 

In 1976, fear of an impending swine flu pandemic led to the deployment of a fast-tracked vaccine that injured thousands and killed at least 300. In the end, the pandemic never materialized. The 1976 swine flu vaccine program has been cited as the origin of the anti-vaccine movement 

Other hyped pandemics that were predicted to become global killers — but didn’t — include the 2005 bird flu outbreak and the H1N1 swine flu pandemic of 2009, a vaccine for which caused narcolepsy in thousands of European children 

*The WHO's original definition of a pandemic was:*


"… when a new influenza virus appears against which the human population has no immunity, resulting in several, simultaneous epidemics worldwide with enormous numbers of deaths and illness."

The key portion of that definition is "enormous numbers of deaths and illness." This definition was changed in the month leading up to the 2009 swine flu pandemic. The change was a simple but substantial one: They merely removed the severity and high mortality criteria, leaving the definition of a pandemic as "a worldwide epidemic of a disease."

*This switch in definition allowed the WHO to declare swine flu a pandemic after a mere 144 people had died from the infection, worldwide, and it's why COVID-19 is still promoted as a pandemic even though it has caused no excess mortality in nine months.

We now have plenty of data showing the lethality of COVID-19 is on par with the seasonal flu. It may be different in terms of symptoms and complications, but the actual lethality is about the same. The absolute risk of death is equivalent to the risk of dying in a car accident.*









						Who Are the Other Mandate Dissenters That Were Smeared?
					

More and more people are being attacked and punished for their decision to not get the COVID jab. Here are their stories.




					articles.mercola.com


----------



## Thoth001

MizMolly said:


> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no pandemic. It is a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said. A perfect example.
> 
> 
> No wonder the US is now an object of pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you want. I hope you wear your mask and suck all the CO2 in and rot your brain from no oxygen. Enjoy peasant. Make sure you get your Bill Gates vaccine also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To those denying the pandemic, shame on you. I wore masks, social distanced and rarely went out. I have been in the COVID unit in a Little Rock hospital since November 19th. I am on the mend but it has been slow and I was in bad shape. Luckily I will probably go home in a day or two. There are still about 86 COVID patients here with 30 in ICU. I pray for all those suffering from this disease.
Click to expand...


So with all this social distancing going on and masks being worn constantly. Maybe you should be asking the question why. I suggest doing a little more research into what the Covid really is. Shame on you for not doing very good research on this and being a sheeple.


----------



## August West

Thoth001 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thoth001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no pandemic. It is a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> As I said. A perfect example.
> 
> 
> No wonder the US is now an object of pity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Believe what you want. I hope you wear your mask and suck all the CO2 in and rot your brain from no oxygen. Enjoy peasant. Make sure you get your Bill Gates vaccine also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To those denying the pandemic, shame on you. I wore masks, social distanced and rarely went out. I have been in the COVID unit in a Little Rock hospital since November 19th. I am on the mend but it has been slow and I was in bad shape. Luckily I will probably go home in a day or two. There are still about 86 COVID patients here with 30 in ICU. I pray for all those suffering from this disease.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So with all this social distancing going on and masks being worn constantly. Maybe you should be asking the question why. I suggest doing a little more research into what the Covid really is. Shame on you for not doing very good research on this and being a sheeple.
Click to expand...

It takes a special kind of idiot to be pro Covid. We know what it is and we`re having a 9-11 type body count every day. Did I say you`re an idiot?


----------



## Stryder50

Survey: More than 80% of Americans 16 and older have immunity​...
The survey, led by the CDC, also indicates that about twice as many people have been infected with the virus as have been officially counted. More than 39 million Americans have been diagnosed with coronavirus infection since the pandemic started in 2020.

The team, led by the CDC's Dr. Jefferson Jones, set out to determine how close the US might be to some kind of herd immunity -- although they do not claim to have any kind of handle on that yet.

They worked with 17 blood collection organizations working in all 50 states plus Washington, DC, and Puerto Rico to test blood covering 74% of the population. In the end, they tested about 1.4 million samples.

In July 2020, before any vaccine was available, 3.5% of samples carried antibodies to SARS-CoV-2, the virus that causes Covid-19. That rose to 11.5% by December, they reported in the medical journal JAMA. By May, 83.3% of samples had antibodies to the virus, most of them from vaccination.

And while in July 2020, blood surveillance indicated the US was only counting one infection out of every three true infections, that fell to one in two a year later.
...
"Several large studies have shown that among individuals who are seropositive from prior SARS-CoV-2 infection, COVID-19 incidence is reduced by 80% to 95%, similar to vaccine efficacy estimates," they noted.

"The study will continue until at least December 2021, and results will be made available on the CDC's website," they wrote.
...








						US states that had some of the worst Covid-19 case rates in past week also reported the highest rates of new vaccinations | CNN
					

US states that saw some of the country's worst Covid-19 case rates over the past week also reported the highest number of new vaccinations per capita, data published Thursday by the US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention shows.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## M14 Shooter

Stryder50 said:


> Survey: More than 80% of Americans 16 and older have immunity.​The survey, led by the CDC, also indicates that about twice as many people have been infected with the virus as have been officially counted


FYI:   your link does not obviously link to the report you discuss here.

40,000,000 positive tests
80,000,000 additional infections for 120,000,0000 total cases
647,000 deaths
0.53% death rate


----------



## KissMy

M14 Shooter said:


> FYI:   your link does not obviously link to the report you discuss here.
> 
> 40,000,000 positive tests
> 80,000,000 additional infections for 120,000,0000 total cases
> 647,000 deaths
> 0.53% death rate


"83.3% of samples had antibodies to the virus, most of them from vaccination."


----------



## PoliticalChic

KissMy said:


> "83.3% of samples had antibodies to the virus, most of them from vaccination."





What's the recovery rate for the Wuhan Red Death?


Answer: about zero.


----------



## Stryder50

Better Data on Ivermectin Is Finally on Its Way​Studies have been small and often not great. The best info so far says don’t use it, get vaccinated, and hang in there for the more promising meds being tested.
...








						Better Data on Ivermectin Is Finally on Its Way
					

Studies have been small and often not great. The best info so far says don’t use it, get vaccinated, and hang in there for the more promising meds being tested.




					www.wired.com


----------



## Donald H

Stryder50 said:


> Better Data on Ivermectin Is Finally on Its Way​Studies have been small and often not great. The best info so far says don’t use it, get vaccinated, and hang in there for the more promising meds being tested.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better Data on Ivermectin Is Finally on Its Way
> 
> 
> Studies have been small and often not great. The best info so far says don’t use it, get vaccinated, and hang in there for the more promising meds being tested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wired.com


There's nothing wrong with the Trumpers getting dewormed too, as long as they're vaccinated.


----------



## Ivan88

skye said:


> I'm not sure  if this belongs here...please move it if necessary mods
> 
> This not not so much numbers but more treatment......this could be a game changer!
> 
> 
> The Food and Drug Administration issued a limited emergency use authorization of two malaria drugs that have been pushed by President Trump for treating the coronavirus.
> 
> In a statement Sunday night, the Health and Human Services Department announced it had received 30 million doses of hydroxychloroquine sulfate and one million doses of chloroquine phosphate. The drugs were donated to the Strategic National Stockpile, a repository of potentially life-saving medical supplies.
> 
> The statement said the FDA had issued an emergency use authorization to allow both drugs "to be distributed and prescribed by doctors to hospitalized teen and adult patients with COVID-19, as appropriate, when a clinical trial is not available or feasible."
> 
> March 30, 2020  -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDA issues emergency approval of anti-malaria drugs to treat coronavirus
> 
> 
> The Food and Drug Administration issued a limited emergency use authorization of two malaria drugs that have been pushed by President Trump for treating the coronavirus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com


Notice that they want you to have to pay some doctor to write you a prescription, while you are in one of their sick places.  It is all a racket.
They even admit it, calling their stuff, "projections". 
Liars cannot make accurate "projections", but they can project their own crooked motives on to the innocent.


----------



## Rigby5

KissMy said:


> Not a scam! 7 of my close friends now have Covid-19. Two of them caught it at their dad's funeral in a rural area where "nobody had it or believed in it". Another ther 3 caught it at the hospital visiting their dad who is there with brain seizures & heart heart problems from Covid-19. My tree climbing & logging tenant caught it & is now hospitalized with Covid-19 pneumonia & heart failure. He also infected his brother who is my neighbor & trying not to infect his wife, 4 kids & father. They are all under 14 day quarantine.



Covid can't cause brain seizures, heart problems, or heart failure.
In fact, covid does almost nothing.
All the problems come from an immune system over reaction to something it is unfamiliar with.
And when the immune system over reacts so badly that it start chewing up the lungs, then blood clots get to the heart and brain.
And to prevent that, all one has to do is use immuno-suppressants to reduce the immune response.
Like Quinine, Ivermectin, Fluvoxanine, Remdesivir, etc.
And of the 700,000 who have died over the last 1.5 years, fewer than 400 are under 18, so kids really do not have to worry about it.


----------



## Rigby5

Stryder50 said:


> Better Data on Ivermectin Is Finally on Its Way​Studies have been small and often not great. The best info so far says don’t use it, get vaccinated, and hang in there for the more promising meds being tested.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better Data on Ivermectin Is Finally on Its Way
> 
> 
> Studies have been small and often not great. The best info so far says don’t use it, get vaccinated, and hang in there for the more promising meds being tested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wired.com



Wrong.
All the studies showed some advantages to Ivermectin.
But with some people, there are better things to try.
You keep trying until you find one that works for each individual.
There will never be one treatment for all people, because it is not the virus you need to treat.
It it the patient's own immune system you have to treat, and each one is different.

I took the Moderna, and would not recommend it to anyone.
Worst 3 weeks of my life.
And the vaccines have killed near to 10,000, and only last 3 months.


----------



## Stryder50

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> All the studies showed some advantages to Ivermectin.
> But with some people, there are better things to try.
> You keep trying until you find one that works for each individual.
> There will never be one treatment for all people, because it is not the virus you need to treat.
> It it the patient's own immune system you have to treat, and each one is different.
> 
> I took the Moderna, and would not recommend it to anyone.
> Worst 3 weeks of my life.
> And the vaccines have killed near to 10,000, and only last 3 months.


The text in that post of mine you quote was an excerpt from the link, and my bad for not making that clear.  Here's a more interesting, FYI, excerpt;
...
In North America, trials to get those answers have begun. The Together trial is an adaptive, multi-arm trial—which means it enrolls people on an ongoing basis and uses statistical techniques to swap drugs in and out as they either succeed or fail. Besides helping dispatch hydroxychloroquine, the Together trial has now similarly shown that the antidiabetes (and sometimes anti-aging) drug metformin doesn’t make much of a difference, either.


But political activists didn’t turn metformin into a rhetorical tool; ivermectin has stans so aggressive they make Gamergaters seem chill. Mills says he and his colleagues have been abused and threatened by ivermectin adherents; the trial designers even went through the rigorous process of changing the dosage administered to comport better to the fans’ preferred regimen of three days instead of just one. “We tested, what, seven other drugs? Nobody abuses us about the other drugs. We even showed one of them worked,” Mills tells me. His team touted positive results for fluvoxamine, “and that crowd doesn’t seem to care. If you ask them, ‘Why do you feel so strongly about ivermectin?’ they will say, ‘Because we feel there should be a cheap, effective drug that can be used by poor people.’ OK, well, we have that. We have it with fluvoxamine, and with inhaled budesonide. Why do they not care about those drugs? They don’t have an answer. They just want to talk about ivermectin.”

I’ve written about this problem before. Since the pandemic began, physicians and researchers have launched hundreds of trials for Covid-19 drugs, involving thousands of volunteer participants. But drug trials are complicated and expensive. Taken individually, few of those trials had the rigorous design or statistical power to give results robust enough to change the standard of care. A few did, of course. The drug remdesivir—in a trial partially supported by a pharma company—showed some success. Expensive monoclonal antibodies (touted by Florida governor Ron DeSantis as an alternative to vaccines or masks) were hits, too. But a health care worker has to administer them. “There was this notion of a 1,000 flowers blooming, all these individual sites doing local trials. But there was no integration of those, so you couldn’t generate answers that would change guidelines,” Hernandez says.
...








						Better Data on Ivermectin Is Finally on Its Way
					

Studies have been small and often not great. The best info so far says don’t use it, get vaccinated, and hang in there for the more promising meds being tested.




					www.wired.com
				



~~~~~~~~~~~
Having already "caught" COVID and recovered, I'm not expecting to need either the vaccine or treatment(s) since my immune system seems fairly healthy on this issue now.


----------



## MizMolly

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> All the studies showed some advantages to Ivermectin.
> But with some people, there are better things to try.
> You keep trying until you find one that works for each individual.
> There will never be one treatment for all people, because it is not the virus you need to treat.
> It it the patient's own immune system you have to treat, and each one is different.
> 
> I took the Moderna, and would not recommend it to anyone.
> Worst 3 weeks of my life.
> And the vaccines have killed near to 10,000, and only last 3 months.


False information on how many died from vaccines. Very few deaths can be directly proven to be caused by vaccines.








						No, the CDC’s VAERS database does not show thousands of people have died from COVID-19 vaccines
					

The questions about vaccine-related deaths have increased since the FDA recently granted full approval to Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine.




					www.wthr.com


----------



## Rigby5

MizMolly said:


> False information on how many died from vaccines. Very few deaths can be directly proven to be caused by vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the CDC’s VAERS database does not show thousands of people have died from COVID-19 vaccines
> 
> 
> The questions about vaccine-related deaths have increased since the FDA recently granted full approval to Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wthr.com



That is like when I say covid never killed anyone, it is only the immune system over reaction that does.
And it is the same with the mRNA vaccine.
It does not kill any one directly, but the mRNA does not have to stay in the arm muscle, and where ever it migrates to will be attacked by the immune system and become inflamed.  If that is the some place important like the heart or brain, you die.  So then YES, the mRNA vaccines have killed thousands of people.
There have also been many amputations because the mRNA causes blood clots if it gets to capillaries.


----------



## Ame®icano

Rigby5 said:


> That is like when I say covid never killed anyone, it is only the immune system over reaction that does.
> And it is the same with the mRNA vaccine.
> It does not kill any one directly, but the mRNA does not have to stay in the arm muscle, and where ever it migrates to will be attacked by the immune system and become inflamed.  If that is the some place important like the heart or brain, you die.  So then YES, the mRNA vaccines have killed thousands of people.
> There have also been many amputations because the mRNA causes blood clots if it gets to capillaries.


----------



## Weatherman2020

MizMolly said:


> False information on how many died from vaccines. Very few deaths can be directly proven to be caused by vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the CDC’s VAERS database does not show thousands of people have died from COVID-19 vaccines
> 
> 
> The questions about vaccine-related deaths have increased since the FDA recently granted full approval to Pfizer’s COVID-19 vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.wthr.com


How many deaths caused by the mystery substance injected are bad?

Why is no one allowed to sue Big Pharma for the mystery substance if it’s so safe.


----------



## Ame®icano

Weatherman2020 said:


> Why is no one allowed to sue Big Pharma for the mystery substance if it’s so safe.


Because no "vaccine" administered in the US has full FDA approval. They are only administering the shots under EUA which gives them immunity from lawsuits. 

The FDA fully approved "vaccines" (Comirnaty and Spikevax) are not even available in the US.


----------



## jc456

Weatherman2020 said:


> How many deaths caused by the mystery substance injected are bad?
> 
> Why is no one allowed to sue Big Pharma for the mystery substance if it’s so safe.


Furthermore, if it is so affective, why does one who receives it, afraid of those who choose not to?


----------



## miketx

jc456 said:


> Furthermore, if it so affective, why does one who receives it, afraid of those who choose not to?


Programmed fear, created by politicians and aimed at their stupid base to cause division.


----------



## Ame®icano

jc456 said:


> Furthermore, if it so affective, why does one who receives it, afraid of those who choose not to?


I posted it elsewhere, but it is again...

I have a lucky rock. Today, I drove home without crashing my car and dying. I am thankful for my lucky rock for being safe and effective.

Well, I did have an accident even though I had my lucky rock. But without the lucky rock, I would have died.

I realized that people without lucky rock are making my lucky rock not work. Those people should not be permitted on the road.


----------



## jc456

Ame®icano said:


> I posted it elsewhere, but it is again...
> 
> I have a lucky rock. Today, I drove home without crashing my car and dying. I am thankful for my lucky rock for being safe and effective.
> 
> Well, I did have an accident even though I had my lucky rock. But without the lucky rock, I would have died.
> 
> I realized that people without lucky rock are making my lucky rock not work. Those people should not be permitted on the road.


Post of the day at 9:20 AM Central.


----------



## miketx

jc456 said:


> Post of the day at 9:20 AM Central.


Others must wear a condom or mine won't work!


----------



## Ame®icano

miketx said:


> Others must wear a condom or mine won't work!


You just don't get it.

I know for a fact that my lucky rock is working, and keeping me safe. All factcheckers can confirm that. You are putting my life in danger because you refuse to get a lucky rock. You are clearly anti-science, and lucky rock denier. And when you go to the hospital because you didn't have a lucky rock, you would be occupying a bed instead someone who really deserve it. All of you anti-rockers deserve whatever comes at you. You should be in internment camps, or why don't you anti-rockers just die. I will personally donate to gofundme to build camps for you.


----------



## Rigby5

Ame®icano said:


> View attachment 601618



The point is that the mRNA injection it nothing at all like a vaccine.
Vaccines have dead viruses in order to help allow your immune system to identify and get ready for the real thing.
All mRNA injections do is program your own cells to start growing spike proteins.
That is incredibly stupid and dangerous.
Growing anything inside your own body is very risky.
Deadly mistakes are easy and common, such as not growing anything, growing way too many, the growths getting to the wrong places, etc.
And that can't provide any immunity, because our own exosomes have to already use the same spike proteins, so that can't be used to identify or trigger.

So why do the mRNA injections help at all?
Because these excess spike proteins are detected as debris, and the body send out some antibodies for a one time clean up.
That is all.  It does not last.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------

